# General > General Chat >  Litnet Crushes

## optimisticnad

Crush on someone in the forum? Do tell...!!!!!! Or you can give clues so everyone can try and work out who you are referring to. 

(has this already been done???)

Right, mine would have to be hot she-david (lol) and my sugar King suffering from necrophilia. awwww.
x x

----------


## RobinHood3000

It's fair to say it hasn't been done, I believe.  :Tongue: 

I wouldn't call it a crush, but ElizabethSewall and I were and are rather close.

----------


## optimisticnad

oh i love elizabethsewall too! when i first joined she was the nicest to me and iv still kept her PM. shame shes not around so much! 

oooh you like elizabeth. elizabeth and robin sitting on a tree, k-i-s-s-i-n-g until robin poked her with an arrow....ok never mind, very childish and my overactive and highly analytical mind has realised that 'arrow' could be a phallic image...and we so do not want to go there as you said earlier: 'is this going someplace it ought not to?' or something like that.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Mm. I think there was a conversation on the Forums somewhere (I forget which thread) that ran along similar threads to what's been going on in Questions Only.

Proof of existence
This thread is an excellent overall example.  :Blush:

----------


## AimusSage

I don't suffer from necrophilia!  :Eek2: 

And I'm not telling who my crush is.  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

awww....not fair. you have to tell. ok some clues then. kinda beats the purpose of this thread. go on, il give you a job for you try your skills

----------


## AimusSage

Well, alright, I'll give a clue but only because you are so persistant.

Clue one: It's a girl.
Clue two: she is an earthling.
clue three: she's a lot of fun.
clue four: not so present lately.

See plenty of clues!  :Tongue:

----------


## optimisticnad

mmmm....eva??????????????????????
elizabeth sewall???
PS.S IM glad its a gIRL!

----------


## AimusSage

> mmmm....eva??????????????????????
> elizabeth sewall???
> PS.S IM glad its a gIRL!


What can I say, I like all my friends.  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## optimisticnad

awww. just think, i could be bringing people together. me!!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

My guess is Eva, for reasons that Aimus knows well.  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> My guess is Eva, for reasons that Aimus knows well.


Maybe  :Biggrin:  
There was that tropical island get away during the heydays of piracy  :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

...among other insinuations, not unlike those that passed between myself and dear little Lizzy.  :Brow:

----------


## subterranean

___ n o t telling ___

----------


## ShoutGrace

And you say that I'm mean!?!

----------


## subterranean

> And you say that I'm mean!?!


___*n o t*___ telling____

----------


## optimisticnad

for those of you who come here with the intention of saying: Not telling...really, did you not get the purpose of this thread? YOU TELL. its all in the name of fun. or you can give some clues like amius, (its a girl.) lol. so...subt and shoutgrace...??

----------


## ShoutGrace

> for those of you who come here with the intention of saying: Not telling...really, did you not get the purpose of this thread? YOU TELL.


There you go. Tell 'em!  :Crash:

----------


## Pensive

Seems like a fun thread. lol

----------


## subterranean

She already did, Pensy. Check out her first post  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

All I can permit myself to say is guys that like to read as much as I do are pretty hot...  :Brow:   :Wink:

----------


## Schokokeks

> All I can permit myself to say is guys that like to read as much as I do are pretty hot...


So true, Kathy  :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

> All I can permit myself to say is guys that like to read as much as I do are pretty hot...


Score!  :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

> So true, Kathy


I see we are of like minds.  :Wink: 



> Score!


 

 :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> All I can permit myself to say is guys that like to read as much as I do are pretty hot...


As the Fonzie  :Cool:  would say...

~snap!~ Eyyyyyy...


That being said, Kathy, could you permit yourself to be more specific?  :Brow:

----------


## ShoutGrace

I can't figure out why I have a crush on Kathy, whether it's because of her frighteningly intoxicating avatar and her genius, or merely her genius (though I'm definitely leaning toward the former at the moment! :Biggrin: )

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I can't figure out why I have a crush on Kathy, whether it's because of her frighteningly intoxicating avatar and her genius, or merely her genius (though I'm definitely leaning toward the former at the moment!)


Cheers, mate.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## miss tenderness

I have a crush on Chris :Blush:  the Admin :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

Sucking up won't get you any special privileges, you know.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  u sure Gracy?

----------


## ShoutGrace

:Banana:  Well I guess we'll see, won't we now?  :Banana:

----------


## miss tenderness

lol lol lol, you will win but at leat I'll soften his heart on me,one score :Tongue: ! he can't help it :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ShoutGrace

:Nod:  He'll probably see this thread and think to himself, "What weirdos."  :FRlol: 


I wish you the best of luck anyway!  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

> I can't figure out why I have a crush on Kathy, whether it's because of her frighteningly intoxicating avatar and her genius, or merely her genius (though I'm definitely leaning toward the former at the moment!)


Oooh la la! Genius it is!  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:  

Oh and to Robin? I could be more specific, but that would take all the mystery away.  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmmph  :Tongue:  -- in that case, I'd probably have a crush on Kathy, but I'm too young and have a girlfriend, and Lizzy wouldn't approve, besides.  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

> I can't figure out why I have a crush on Kathy, whether it's because of her frighteningly intoxicating avatar and her genius, or merely her genius (though I'm definitely leaning toward the former at the moment!)




Aww....I'm hurt!  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

Forget about him, you are too good for him.... :Biggrin:  try to reason it out  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

Hey, I'm availiable, I think? :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> Forget about him, you are too good for him.... try to reason it out


You're right, Maddy..


****prfffphh....sniff snif....****


Ok, I once had a crush for *Kik*..But he's a married man, so...  :Crash:

----------


## RobinHood3000

See, ShoutGrace? See what you made poor Subby do?

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Aww....I'm hurt!


No, no, no! A crush isn't the same as undying devotion, don't forget that!  :Bawling:   :Bawling:  

In addition, while it can be determined that Kathy's avatar is more attractive than your avatar, it actually doesn't bear any aesthetic comparision to the real life you! You are far more sense and rational thought inhibiting. And that isn't some unfounded argument stemming from my wild enthrallment of you; there are specific evidences all over this forum!! (well, I think almost entirely in the General Chat section, actually.)




> Forget about him, you are too good for him.... try to reason it out


Okay, allright, I get it, lets all have a laugh because the tables have turned.  :Biggrin:  But look, here's the difference: It's obvious that you, my dear *subterranean*, are too good for me - I'm fine with that. But I will work to level the playing field (admittedly in vain) whereas those puff brains that *thevintagepiper* was talking about were only about quick gains. 






> Ok, I once had a crush for *Kik*..But he's a married, so...


This still leaves the question of your current forum crush unnattended to!  :Banana:  

There is still hope for me.  :Nod: 




> See, ShoutGrace? See what you made poor Subby do?


See, this is were *subterranean* needs to refocus her time frame a little bit, I believe. This little hiccup doesn't compare to the vast body of evidence which bespeaks my utter infatuation with, and affection to, her.

Evidence #1 (posts 3384 _through_ 3433 please).


Evidence #2 (posts 228 through 279 please).


If it please the court, I would also request that it be noted that these evidences partly illuminate the reasons why I am on "Pam" thread restrictions.

----------


## Madhuri

In short: YOU HAVE A CRUSH ON SUB....... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

you admitted finally!!!!  :Wink: 

you could have said it in one line.........

----------


## Pensive

> In short: YOU HAVE A CRUSH ON SUB....... 
> 
> you admitted finally!!!! 
> 
> you could have said it in one line.........


First it was on kathy, then sub. Now, I wonder who? Madhuri?  :Wink:

----------


## Monica

You are funny, guys  :FRlol:

----------


## kathycf

> Hmmph  -- in that case, I'd probably have a crush on Kathy, but I'm too young and have a girlfriend, and Lizzy wouldn't approve, besides.





> No, no, no! A crush isn't the same as undying devotion, don't forget that!   
> 
> In addition, while it can be determined that Kathy's avatar is more attractive than your avatar, it actually doesn't bear any aesthetic comparision to the real life you! You are far more sense and rational thought inhibiting. And that isn't some unfounded argument stemming from my wild enthrallment of you; there are specific evidences all over this forum!! (well, I think almost entirely in the General Chat section, actually.)


I am utterly bereft...utterly.  :Bawling:  Why, why is fate so cruel to me!

----------


## thevintagepiper

> But I will work to level the playing field (admittedly in vain) whereas those puff brains that *thevintagepiper* was talking about were only about quick gains.


They aren't puff brains! They're just....extremely charming annoyances! I haven't been able to concentrate on anything for confusion.

As for a forum crush, I obviously have too many in real life to even think about it  :Tongue:  [maybe]

----------


## subterranean

> No, no, no! A crush isn't the same as undying devotion, don't forget that!   
> 
> In addition, while it can be determined that Kathy's avatar is more attractive than your avatar, it actually doesn't bear any aesthetic comparision to the real life you! You are far more sense and rational thought inhibiting. And that isn't some unfounded argument stemming from my wild enthrallment of you; there are specific evidences all over this forum!! (well, I think almost entirely in the General Chat section, actually.)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, allright, I get it, lets all have a laugh because the tables have turned.  But look, here's the difference: It's obvious that you, my dear *subterranean*, are too good for me - I'm fine with that. But I will work to level the playing field (admittedly in vain) whereas those puff brains that *thevintagepiper* was talking about were only about quick gains. 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you like to go swimming this weekend?
 :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

hi everyone. just been reading all your posts. this was such a good idea. all your posts made laf. but..focus people, we are here to talk about literature, not the opposite or same (just so no one accuses me of some phobia!) sex. 
someone on this thread said-apologies, cant remeber who said it-that any guy who pretty much reads as much as me is hot...so damn true!!! but so rare to find! especaily this day and age, its just so not 'cool', whatever that means! in my books, its cool. i once saw a guy on the bus stop reading Pride and Prejudice and i was 'perving' and 'oozing' on him all through the bus journey...mind you he was a complete and utter 'babe' so he woldnt have needed the book, but it was a bonus. 
well done everyone, keep up the crushes (lol). 
happy crushing... (?)

----------


## AimusSage

> i once saw a guy on the bus stop reading Pride and Prejudice and i was 'perving' and 'oozing' on him all through the bus journey...mind you he was a complete and utter 'babe' so he woldnt have needed the book, but it was a bonus.


Poor guy, all he ever wanted was to read his book  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## optimisticnad

ha ha ha. look dont get jealous, your still on my list, albiet going down and down...lol. 
And i did have doubts-he was such a 'babe; so maybe he thought if i carry a book with me-adds a sensitive wing to him, lure in more girls and increase his chances of a friday date. he could have had some porno book inside!

----------


## AimusSage

you didn't check to see if he knew what the book was about?

----------


## optimisticnad

no, didnt approach him. partly because he sat at the front of the bus and I at the back and could hardly shout over the bus and say: 'So do you think Austen is being ironic and how stereotypical is Lizzie and Darcy?' Oooh, what if he turned out to know more than me? You see im a right arrogant little thing, which reminds me-you wrote hobbit after one of my words in the word assocaition game, thought u were taking a dig at me as I am petite-as you already know because of all the cameras. and i cant sleep night cos of al the racket coming from your palace. what on earth is going on?!

Smelly dropped in yesterday, thought he could pull me. I think the garlic smell won me over...:-)

----------


## AimusSage

That's pretty impresive from the guy, considering he's chained to the basement. Are you sure you weren't sleepwalking? I was also wondering what all the racket in the basement was about.

And why on earth didn't you shout out at the guy? If you wanted to know, you could have figured it out. 

No, the hobbit wasn't a dig at you, I didn't know you are petite, but I do now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

ah, so really it was you disguised as him thinking since shes turned me, the King, down, a common peasant might impress her. which you did. so y couldnt you do it the other time when you came just as yourself? 

oh im very petite but dont let that intimidate you...

p.s why have you chained Smelly to the basment? Cant stand the competition can you?  :FRlol:

----------


## AimusSage

No, he's agoraphobic, and also prone to sleepwalking, so it's for his own protection. who knows what'll happen when he sleepwalks into your huge castle and wakes up!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

wakes up next to me???

----------


## mir

wow! digression . . .  :Biggrin: 

anyways, this thread seems like a really cool idea! though i agree with optimisticnad and kathy that any guy with a book . . . correction, any HOT guy with a book . .  :Smile:  or any guy who can go two seconds without mentioning a video game. that's a plus. except those would probably go for half the people on this forum . . .

----------


## optimisticnad

awww/ spot on mir. you failed to specifically mention the person you got a crush on, has to be on this forum. you never know, he might read it and you might make his day!

----------


## AimusSage

> wakes up next to me???


It's a good thing he's undead already, the poor guy, he couldn't cope with waking up in the wrong bed. I think he might just go all mental on you.  :FRlol:

----------


## optimisticnad

oh ha ha. you didnt seem to mind at all....in fact you said to me, if i remember correctly, 'beats having to wake up to a dummy, ever tried hugging one? Awful i tell you!'

----------


## kathycf

> wow! digression . . . 
> 
> anyways, this thread seems like a really cool idea! though i agree with optimisticnad and kathy that any guy with a book . . . correction, any HOT guy with a book . .  or any guy who can go two seconds without mentioning a video game. that's a plus. except those would probably go for half the people on this forum . . .



Ah, but I said (as I paraphrase myself) that guys who like to read as much as I do are hot. So you see, it is the _reading_ part *more* than the physical appearance part that grabs my fancy. Not that I am putting down attractiveness. Now if only I could combine one of my celebrity crushes WITH a love of literature AND a deep and undying devotion to me...well, that would just be lovely.  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 

PS and I like videogames!  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

no that would not be lovely kathy!!! that would be perfect!!!!!!!!!!

as for reading part more important-i do agree bt I also think you have to be physically attracted to that person too, so they dont have to be a 'babe' youjust need to be attracted to them, and beauty is in the eyes of the beholder...

----------


## Shannanigan

i feel silly...I think everyone knows my forum crush (except my boyfriend, teehee  :Tongue: )...so it would be pointless to have you all try to guess,

but then again, if you all know who it is, I don't have to tell you, do I?

P.S. my boyfriend is reading as I write this and laughing at me while taking guesses as to which avatar is my crush's, lol  :Tongue:

----------


## TEND

> PS and I like videogames!


Wow, Kathy is such a catch!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> So you see, it is the _reading_ part *more* than the physical appearance part that grabs my fancy. Not that I am putting down attractiveness. Now if only I could combine one of my celebrity crushes WITH a love of literature AND a deep and undying devotion to me...well, that would just be lovely.



That's would be too perfect actually  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> i feel silly...I think everyone knows my forum crush (except my boyfriend, teehee )...so it would be pointless to have you all try to guess


Beats me.




> P.S. my boyfriend is reading as I write this and laughing at me while taking guesses as to which avatar is my crush's, lol


When he gets it right, lemme know? I haven't the faintest idea.

----------


## subterranean

> Beats me.
> 
> When he gets it right, lemme know? I haven't the faintest idea.


Same here!

----------


## AimusSage

I don't know either!  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

If he points to my avatar, though, feel free to keep up the charade to confuse him.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

> If he points to my avatar, though, feel free to keep up the charade to confuse him.


Which he are you referring to?

----------


## optimisticnad

ooh, i dont know either. and im quite slow (i know a-mess!lol) so you have to spell it out for me!

----------


## Shannanigan

lol, that's too funny, perhaps I have been better at suppressing myself than I thought  :Tongue: ...

well...my crush's avatar is in this thread! gasp!

by the way, the boyfriend finally got it, call him for help, lol

----------


## thevintagepiper

Oh, dear, it's that bad?

----------


## kathycf

> Wow, Kathy is such a catch!!


Thank you Tend, I am glad someone appreciates my finer qualities.  :Wink:  
Shannigan, I think you may have a wee crush on a certain foxy type?  :Smile:

----------


## ShoutGrace

You're predilection towards gaming is a finer quality than your beauty?  :Confused:   :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

Beauty is only skin deep, gaming is forever. Or is that a diamond?  :Confused:  

 :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ignore the diamonds, gaming is a gift that keeps on taking!!

What makes you theorize that Shannanigan has a crush on me? Are you projecting, Kathy? (Moreover, Shann, is she right?  :Confused: )

I see your alluring avatar has returned, Kathy...

----------


## kathycf

> Ignore the diamonds, gaming is a gift that keeps on taking!!
> 
> What makes you theorize that Shannanigan has a crush on me? Are you projecting, Kathy? (Moreover, Shann, is she right? )
> 
> I see your alluring avatar has returned, Kathy...


 Well, I _will_ say that I find 99.9% of posters here to be pleasant and fun. That is what keeps me hanging around so much. That and the charms of all the hotties who like reading. I can't speak for Shannigan and the object of her crush, I am just theorizing on likely possibilities. Although this forum is chock full of possibilites when you think about it. 
 :FRlol:  
Heh, Robin speaking (typing?) of alluring....I would have posted the whole pic of the pirate queen in the avy and sig thread, but I had to crop it. I cannot take responsibility for any corrupting of young minds that would have occured.  :Brow:   :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hanging around with you all the time, consider me corrupted. Now that that's done with...the picture?  :Brow:

----------


## kathycf

*cough* Well, are you sure you are old enough? She is rated PG-13 at least.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm fairly certain I'm old enough (my age-guessing thread still resides in the annals 'round here)...if she's feeling shy, there's room for 11 more PMs in my Inbox.  :Wink:  I'm sure I can spare one for one so special as you--I mean, her.

----------


## kathycf

Well, she definitely did not look like me...I never wear a hat or a parrot.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

In that case, besides that enigmatic pink bathrobe, what DO you wear?

----------


## Nightshade

:Biggrin: : :FRlol: 
Bless your hearts this has masde my day.... feeling a bit homesick and you lot just cheer me up. On the other side it makes me even more homesick for the litnet....stupid no internet for a week rule  :Bawling:  

hummmm crush on the form hummmmm  :Banana:  
or maybe this guy  :FRlol:  or this one ? :Biggrin:  
 :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> hummmm crush on the form hummmmm  
> or maybe this guy  or this one ?


Hehe, lots of fish in the sea, eh ?  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

oh well Im hardly going to tell am I?

ugh :Brickwall:  stupid public computer I have no smilies stored grrrrrrrrrrr :Mad:

----------


## optimisticnad

nightshade, you have to tell! i told everyone off at the start-those who come here with the intention of not saying, just not possible here darling. at least give us some clues.

----------


## mir

hm . . . i must say that i cannot . . . hide my feelings anymore . ..  :Blush:  I LOVE  :Banana:  !!!!!

----------


## Madhuri

Oh,  :Banana:  why did you betray me  :Bawling: 

Never mind Mir, you can _have_ him  :FRlol:

----------


## Shannanigan

Hehe, see, I told you guys you all knew...you just had to stop and think about it  :Biggrin: 

Robin, wanna come over for some archery lessons, lol...the highest score you can get in archery is a 54 (depending on the scoring method used) and today I got a 48!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

For the King, 



thanks for yours.

----------


## grace86

Oh gosh you guys make me smile! I am so tired today and reading all your posts is just cute. Shann...guess I wasn't paying enough attention!!  :FRlol:

----------


## subterranean

> nightshade, you have to tell! i told everyone off at the start-those who come here with the intention of not saying, just not possible here darling. at least give us some clues.


She *has* to tell just because you choose to tell?


Say, who are you again?


 :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

> In that case, besides that enigmatic pink bathrobe, what DO you wear?


Pink bunny slippers, naturally.  :Biggrin:  

So Shannigan's secret is out as well as some smiley lovers?  :Brow:  

Well, mir can have Mr. Banana  :Banana:  and Night can have Mr Greenbiggrin. :Biggrin:  I have set my cap for Wavey and *none* shall stand in my way.
 :Wave:   :Wave:   :Wave:

----------


## optimisticnad

> She *has* to tell just because you choose to tell?
> 
> 
> Say, who are you again?


do i sense a tone?  :Confused:

----------


## subterranean

> do i sense a tone?


Nevermind about that  :Wink:

----------


## Koa

Weird thread...well I'm not so present anymore so there's no one I'm particularly close to these days...thinking of the past...hmm...baddad comes to mind  :Blush:

----------


## subterranean

> Weird thread...well I'm not so present anymore so there's no one I'm particularly close to these days...thinking of the past...hmm...baddad comes to mind


Good pick, E!  :Biggrin:

----------


## iwnttoknowall

wow, u people need lives or something...

----------


## Shannanigan

> wow, u people need lives or something...


oh come on now, that's hardly necessary. and what of yourself, who stopped to read the thread and even comment on it?

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Hehe, see, I told you guys you all knew...you just had to stop and think about it 
> 
> Robin, wanna come over for some archery lessons, lol...the highest score you can get in archery is a 54 (depending on the scoring method used) and today I got a 48!


Wait...me?  :Confused: 

I'd love to come over -- I must see this sharpshooting for myself, up close and personal.  :Brow:

----------


## Shannanigan

lol, yes you  :Tongue:  must be that mystique I'm such a sucker for, along with my eerie tendancy to gravitate towards your short stories...my favorite type of literature, lol...

you're welcome to vacation here whenever you want, archery class is tuesdays and thursdays at 9 am sharp  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> wow, u people need lives or something...


Indeed we do!  :Biggrin:  Proud of not having a live. I tell you, it's pretty cool being socially dead in the water.  :FRlol:

----------


## optimisticnad

> wow, u people need lives or something...


do i need to make a comment on the name and the above statement: 'i want to know it all' : 'you people need lives...' ??? I wont bother. it seems apparent. 
And i agree with Amius- plus you can get anymore socailly dead than in Mars now can u? but its all good baby. but we certainly appreciate your comment 'you who have a life'. get on with it and live us to our 'miserable' existence.... 

Im tempted to dig out the other ten comments by this member...wonder if they have a common theme...

do i seem insulting? well, I always try to live up to my intentions.  :FRlol:  

(ok subt. il let it go this time. u somehow seem more vulnerable without ur scary avatar!)

p.s we have threads like insult the person above etc. etc. you should vist !

----------


## subterranean

> Indeed we do!  Proud of not having a live. I tell you, it's pretty cool being socially dead in the water.


...or in the air  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

> ...or in the air


You can float in the air? Now that is something I'd like to learn someday  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

I can swim and float. What can I say, am the best  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

> p.s we have threads like insult the person above etc. etc. you should vist !


No, no, let's reserve that for us folks _without_ lives.... :Tongue:  

I must say, some self proclaimed socially inept guys are pretty appealing. :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Incidentally, I write a humor column titled the "Social Outcast Perspectives"  :Brow: ...

----------


## kathycf

Oooh, sounds intriguing.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I like to think so.

Would you like to hook up, and...you know  :Blush: ...




...do Pindleskin runs together?  :Brow:

----------


## kathycf

Hmm, first I would have to know exactly what doing a Pindleskin run entails. Do I need any special equipment?  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, that all depends on what character role you're playing, now, doesn't it?  :Wink:

----------


## kathycf

AHA! You know I do have a terrible memory, right? Does that make me less or more "appealing"?  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Depends -- what are we peeling?  :Brow: 

Oh, AP-pealing!! Oh, I thought you meant...um...never mind.  :Blush:

----------


## Nightshade

> nightshade, you have to tell! i told everyone off at the start-those who come here with the intention of not saying, just not possible here darling. at least give us some clues.



me tell about my none crush?

_never_ besides it would be bad luck I almost married him at one point but then the penguins invaded and oh dear me I have nevr seen such a disatser  :Wink:   :Tongue: 




> She *has* to tell just because you choose to tell?
> 
> 
> Say, who are you again?


thankyou for the sticky up'd for me ness subby but thats an answer that will drive her wild and you wont be able to track it down. well you shouldnt anyway  :Biggrin:  happy thread hunting  :FRlol: 

BTW : you who know exactly who you are I cant resist teasing her just a little :FRlol:  such fun  :Biggrin:   :Brow:   :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

> wow, u people need lives or something...


That's kind of interesting consider you choose to reside on this forum with us?!  :Tongue: 

why so harsh in most of your posts. If you didn't want to have a conversation with us on a certain topic, why respond?

----------


## subterranean

> BTW : you who know exactly who you are I cant resist teasing her just a little such fun


I don't know you can be so mean, Night  :FRlol: . Curiosity can kill!

----------


## Nightshade

> I don't know you can be so mean, Night . Curiosity can kill!


I know but I never ever said I was a nice person did I ?

----------


## Virgil

Now I'm a married man and perhaps too old to have crushes, but I must admit that recently a smile comes to me every time I see posts by Sub. :Wink: 

And her recent interview was great!

----------


## subterranean

> Now I'm a married man and perhaps too old to have crushes, but I must admit that recently a smile comes to me every time I see posts by Sub.
> 
> And her recent interview was great!


What an honor  :Blush:   :Biggrin: . Thanks, Virg. 





> I know but I never ever said I was a nice person did I ?


Well, I can't help not to (always) consider you as nice, because you are the lady of the smilies and your mission is to make us smile  :Tongue:  . So, you have to be nice  :Biggrin:  (no, that's not an order; that's a request)

----------


## optimisticnad

> I like to think so.
> 
> Would you like to hook up, and...you know ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do Pindleskin runs together?


finally, some fun around here! Hook up hey...awww, see, told ya id bring people together. lol.  :FRlol:

----------


## mir

kathy and ro-bin, sitting in a tree, P-O-S-T-I-N-G!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> Now I'm a married man and perhaps too old to have crushes, but I must admit that recently a smile comes to me every time I see posts by Sub.
> 
> And her recent interview was great!



Virg, I have this thought. Your smile...does it have something to do with my sig?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Virg, I have this thought. Your smile...does it have something to do with my sig?


Which one? You have so many. Besides, no. It's fun when you're around.

----------


## subterranean

The second one:




> They are able who think they are able ~ Virgil



 :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> The second one:


That may be profound, but why would it make me smile?

----------


## subterranean

Well, because it is a quote By Virgil  :Brow: 
You're user id is Virgil...so..

Well, nevermind! I tend to be weird before coffee time  :Sick:

----------


## RobinHood3000

No worries, Sub -- Virgil's just taking things easy, methinks.

Apologies for the double post, but I really liked this thread. Besides, optimistic started the thread, and goodness knows she does it plenty enough.  :Tongue: 

Besides dearest Lizzy, Shannanigan and Optimistic are rather friendly towards me, as well.  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

oi, i heard that! define friendly. dirty dirty robin! :-)
shannanigan hey? so iv got competition...lol.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Don't as ME if you've got competition -- ask them. I'm just minding my own business.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Don't as ME if you've got competition -- ask them. *I'm just minding my own business*.


Yes, and all these pestering girls come and throw themselves at Robin!

 :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Not that I mind, of course.  :Tongue: 

EDIT: I almost forgot! Kathy and I are fairly good friends, too. At least, I think so.

----------


## optimisticnad

lets get one thing straight here, no one is throwing themsleves at robin! eugh. :-) if i remember correctly, i was approached by dirty robin. so if 'throwing' has been going on, its been robin at me, and if im going to do any throwing itl be dirty robin out the door if he continues to have a stick up his arse and thinks wer all after him, it migiht be true :-) but no need t0 boast it. and i know very little about robin, my sources tell me hes a lazy bum whose bedroom is opposite the neigbours bedroom and he has a telescope at this window pretending its to see...me all the way up in MArs. ahhh, true love hey, no matter the distance, the million light years....

----------


## RobinHood3000

Stick? What stick? I don't recall having a stick anywhere where it shouldn't be -- and I should think I'd notice.

And it's a pair of binoculars, not a telescope. Better depth perception.

----------


## optimisticnad

he he. who: at your neighbours or moi?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Point a spyglass out your window. You'll see.  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

i might see a bit more than i bargained for!

----------


## AimusSage

Indeed she will, with her all seeing eye  :Eek2:

----------


## optimisticnad

hey only one eye remeber!

where u been> u stopped stalking me for a bit.

----------


## AimusSage

I said eye didn't I?  :Tongue:  I pay attention, there just isn't a proper one eyed smilie I could find  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

my, my, but things are getting juicy in here...

~sigh~ nobody can see into my window, either at my dorm or at my bf's house, both windows point out into uninhabited parts of the island and the ocean...but I guess most people would consider that a good thing  :Tongue: 

oh, hey, this is my 400th post! go me!  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

> my, my, but things are getting juicy in here...
> 
> ~sigh~ nobody can see into my window, either at my dorm or at my bf's house, both windows point out into uninhabited parts of the island and the ocean...but I guess most people would consider that a good thing 
> 
> oh, hey, this is my 400th post! go me!


You never know who'se hiding in the bushes or in a little boat on the ocean.  :Eek2:

----------


## Shannanigan

oooooh, now you've got me all excited aimus!  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

Things are getting very interesting around here. Wonder why Robin is the catch all of attention...maybe it is the fact he has not put up a picture. Seems like a bit of a flirt to me!! I'm just kidding Robin. 

Any relation to Cupid at all?

 :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> Things are getting very interesting around here. Wonder why Robin is the catch all of attention...maybe it is the fact he has not put up a picture. Seems like a bit of a flirt to me!! I'm just kidding Robin. 
> 
> Any relation to Cupid at all?


I bet Robin is the ugliest dude around.  :FRlol:  

Only kidding Robin. :Wink:

----------


## grace86

> I bet Robin is the ugliest dude around.  
> 
> Only kidding Robin.


You forget dear Virgil that I rule a planet with him!!  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Green Arrow: Just call me Cupid, Junior. I never miss.

----------


## optimisticnad

tut tut, you never miss.
iv seen robin through my spyglass and i can certainly confirm what virgil said. left me blind he did!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Blinded by what? A flash?

----------


## Scheherazade

> Blinded by what? A flash of light?


By your natural good looks and charm, I am sure, Robin!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

What, you too, Scher?  :Brow:

----------


## optimisticnad

oh god no. it was just such a hideous sight im afraid to look at anything for fear of being scared like that again! 

is it me, or do other people think we need to buy robin a mirror? than hel think twice when he says comments like girls are throwing themsleves at him, wishful thinking my frtiend, wishful thinking.

i dont like this! i liked bright orange! this loks dull and scary! please restore abck to normal. wel scare the newbies away! actually thats good, the less people here the less people will now im an idiot.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Why so cruel all of a sudden, optimistic?  :Confused:   :Bawling:

----------


## optimisticnad

ohhhh noo, im not cruel!!!!!!!!!!! damn, i was just trying to be mean for once, forgot for a minute ur relly young and missing ur girlf and thus already emotional! 

hey, maybe im trying hard to ge. treat em mean and keep em keen. apparently. ur perfect, there happy? now smile!

----------


## Scheherazade

> What, you too, Scher?


Oh, dear! Daydreaming again, are we?

----------


## grace86

Aren't we popular Robin?!

----------


## optimisticnad

until we all get bored and move onto our next victim, i think shoutgrace has been neglected a little.

----------


## grace86

Hehe where has he been lately?

Wonder if he'd care to be "victimized"...think most have enjoyed it!

----------


## Themis

> until we all get bored and move onto our next victim, i think shoutgrace has been neglected a little.


My, aren't we nice today?  :Smile:  

Tell me, once we're all bored enough I'll join in on ShoutGrace.  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

> My, aren't we nice today?  
> 
> Tell me, once we're all bored enough I'll join in on ShoutGrace.


Aww Themis that makes me feel bad!!

----------


## optimisticnad

whati sup with everyone, they keep saying im not being nice. im being like you guys, normal! i think it probably cos im so 'annoyin' most of the time. but uv al hurt my feelings. no longer talking to you all for about a second. 

yes, lets victimise shoutgrace. and what do you mean grace if hel like it? all this attention from the opposite sex? not like any of the males on this forum get it in real life! itl be like a dream come true for them! my,my, i tink i see what u all mean when ur saying im being mean. really im not, just my acidic wit kicking in.

----------


## Themis

Stop that this instant, Grace, will you? Unless you want to make me feel bad too!

----------


## grace86

I'm getting confused!!!!!! Themis I'm not being mean and I am not victimizing Shoutgrace, I happen to think very highly of him!





> yes, lets victimise shoutgrace. and what do you mean grace if hel like it? all this attention from the opposite sex? not like any of the males on this forum get it in real life! itl be like a dream come true for them! my,my, i tink i see what u all mean when ur saying im being mean. really im not, just my acidic wit kicking in.


Now you are being mean my dear!!  :Tongue:  

I was just saying that I am sure he would love to be complimented... "victimized" however is an interesting word Optimistic.

I think I am still confused!

----------


## Themis

> I'm getting confused!!!!!! Themis I'm not being mean and I am not victimizing Shoutgrace, I happen to think very highly of him!


 :Tongue:  I know. I guess I should put smilies in all my posts, so people don't misunderstand me.

----------


## optimisticnad

same here! wer all confused and shoutgrace isnt even here, mmm...foreshadowing a future conflict between the three of us for his affections? lol/.

to prove that im nice, u two can have him. fight out between yourselves. tickets on sale.

----------


## grace86

Well now I do feel bad Themis  :Blush:  cuz I do like him!!

Don't want Shoutgrace to think Optimistic and I are making fun of him!!  :Tongue: 




> to prove that im nice, u two can have him. fight out between yourselves. tickets on sale.


Well I took him then!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

:FRlol:  
Since he's not here right now *looks around carefully* I do too, so definitely NOT making fun of him. At least, not while he's not here.  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Lol you can't have him!

----------


## optimisticnad

i think shoutgrace wont mind, hel know wer only joking and i think he will rather like that attention, itl make his day.
and girls...FIGHT! FIGHT!

----------


## Themis

:Biggrin:  I'm not making any claims. Yet.

----------


## optimisticnad

AATENTION ALL:
GRACE FUL GALDIATOR V SHY THEMIS

WINNER GETS SHOUTGRACE 

tICKETS: &#163;5 

yoUR HOST: OPTIMISTICNAD

TICKETS WILL GO TO CHARITY: OPTIMISTIC WARDROBE

----------


## grace86

Hmm...miss tenderness should be in on this conversation...she was poking me in one of the other threads about a week ago!

But see what ppl miss out when they aren't online!




> AATENTION ALL:
> GRACE FUL GALDIATOR V SHY THEMIS
> 
> WINNER GETS SHOUTGRACE 
> 
> tICKETS: £5 
> 
> yoUR HOST: OPTIMISTICNAD
> 
> TICKETS WILL GO TO CHARITY: OPTIMISTIC WARDROBE



I like that but I better win...help me out Optimistic and I will add to your wardrobe!

----------


## optimisticnad

how much?

i dont take bribes!# smaller than &#163;500

----------


## Themis

They miss Optimistic trying to make a fortune out of us.  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Yes, suddenly I feel like we are being fooled!  :Wink:

----------


## Themis

Be my ally and let's throw pillows at the host.  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

Didn't know Optimistic was bossing you to get back in the ring Themis!

On with the Pillows!!!

----------


## Themis

Hm. The sight of the pillows must have scared her away.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

Or she got bored and is planning on moving on to the next victim...ouch! Hehe I am just kidding Optimistic...

----------


## Nightshade

Geez louise pillow fights?  :Eek2: over Shoutgrace?
Is he shout or grace this week I cant see an avy anywhere?
so pillowcases at dawn?
Can I have front row seats? and popcorn? :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Dawn? Not with me, I'll be asleep then.

----------


## Nightshade

:Rolleyes:  all fights must be at dawn :Nod: 
its tradional!
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Where? I thought high noon was the time you'd have to be careful.

----------


## Nightshade

well that too


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

We could move it to midnight against all traditions.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

except assasination! :Brow: 
 :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Themis

Anyone you'd particularly want to be assassinated?  :Tongue:

----------


## subterranean

Ladies, don't even bother to fight over ShoutGrace  :Biggrin: 


http://www.online-literature.com/for...2&postcount=41

----------


## RobinHood3000

To Shoutgrace: Take the Sub, leave me here, go now, don't wait!!

_Track down this muuurderer...he must be found!_

GO NOW!! GO NOW, AND LEAVE MEEE!!!

----------


## subterranean

You just can't stand the competition, can't you? Make you nervous?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shannanigan

my oh my, I go to class and miss everything!

Robin...wanna buy a couple of tickets to this pillow fight and egg the ladies on?

----------


## Rochelle

i dont know anybody in this place because i just started and i would like to get to know everybody

----------


## RobinHood3000

> my oh my, I go to class and miss everything!
> 
> Robin...wanna buy a couple of tickets to this pillow fight and egg the ladies on?


Absolutely.  :Cool:

----------


## subterranean

I thought Shannanigan is a she  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

She is -- but I don't believe she's partaking of the fight for ShoutGrace. I can't imagine why...

----------


## subterranean

> She is -- but I don't believe she's partaking of the fight for ShoutGrace. I can't imagine why...


Can't be because of you, can it?

----------


## Madhuri

Why do I see so many girls running after these guys.....do the guys really need that much of attention. Are they that good??

I dont see any of the guys expressing their forum crush, and even if they have, those girls no longer visit this forum. Dont you girls think that's too much.

I'll say forget about all of these guys, lets go and have some coffee  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> I'll say forget about all of these guys, lets go and have some coffee



Yea.....let's gooooooo!  :Biggrin: 

By the way, I do not chase boys around here... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Themis

Me neither. I'll sit down and wait - or go and have some coffee, yes. Sounds way better.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Yay!!!  :Banana: 

Let the guys do some work now, let them chase the girls, they have not done it.

Come girls lets go for coffee!!!

----------


## woeful painter

hmmm...I'm a bit late for everything have I....? But my forum crush....? It's an admin hehehe  :Wink: ....and someone who hasn't been in for quite a long time, I'm a bit worried of her health condition too, as well as her happiness...

And that coffee break...is it just an all-girls coffee? Can I be allowed to join?  :Smile: 

I guess, it's a no...well, I hope you girls have fun  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

Hey, ofcourse you can join........

Meet us outside the forum, and we'll go. Coffee-Break !!!  :Banana:

----------


## Themis

Sure you can join. The more the merrier!  :Biggrin:

----------


## woeful painter

Hehe, thanks much Madhuri and Themis. If I really could meet any of you outside the forum, I'd so much love to. Anyway, take care everyone...gotta run for work... :Smile:  Later!

----------


## grace86

Apparently I missed quite a bit when I left yesterday huh Themis...so is there no more fight and instead a coffee date?

----------


## subterranean

Well, me, Themis and Maddy will go with coffee. You want to join us?

----------


## Madhuri

I am with Sub n Themis......Come lets go  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Okay I will join I guess, I am a little sleepy anyway - could use the wake me up for work!

----------


## Madhuri

Coffee will help you stay awake, Grace. Please, join us.  :Biggrin: 

I hope the guys dont come after me, for taking away all the attention.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

Sure I will join for coffee....let the guys get mad...they can chase us!

----------


## Madhuri

Yay!!  :Banana:  they should do some chasing now, I agree  :Biggrin: 

Com'on guys, do something to impress the girls.  :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

I shouldn't be talking like that, I'm engaged! Hmmm...ssshhh!!

----------


## optimisticnad

> Apparently I missed quite a bit when I left yesterday huh Themis...so is there no more fight and instead a coffee date?


no no no! this isnt going to plan peopl! plenty more fights, after wev decided who wins the absent shoutgrace!

----------


## Shannanigan

okay, I'm not much for coffe, but a mocha frappaccino might do...

----------


## optimisticnad

ok, how about a comprise? free coffee etc, whilst you watch the fight? thre cant beter than that!

----------


## Themis

> okay, I'm not much for coffe, but a mocha frappaccino might do...


Don't tell me that's not coffee. I agree that what you might get at Starbucks has little to do with real coffee but nontheless.... it's coffee, ain't it?

----------


## Nightshade

Hey I wasnt chasiing either and I dont like coffee :Frown:  can I just have tea? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

> Don't ask ME if you've got competition -- ask them. I'm just minding my own business.


Competition's over I'm afraid!  :Brow:  

I'll be back in a few days but wanted to say hi and assure you all that I was fine (though I miss you).
Dearest Robin, thanks for _behaving_ in my absence...  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Please, pretty ladies, whilst you drink your latte,
Think about joining us guys at our par-tay

The guys of LitNet have confessions to make
If of celebration you wish to partake

A forum crush shall be revealed
And if we're inclined, perhaps with kiss sealed?

By now you must see this is but a cheap ploy
To prompt your return to this desperate boy

Attention he misses, as well as the fawning
Though shy he may be to admit love is dawning

He's not sure if o'ertures he ought to be makin',
Since technically in real life, The Robin is taken

Still, all the same, he takes pleasure in flirting
So long as young ladies he does not leave hurting.

Lizzy is here! My heart leaps with joy
(I fear the horrid cliché doth annoy?)

Long have I missed thee, and long have I waited,
Waiting for your PMs with breath bated

My apologies to all with whom I have been friendly,
I hope my behavior doth not offend thee.

I cherish you all, with passion sincere,
And love those who have been so kind here.

But since this thread is devoted to truth,
I confess that I have been a smidgen uncouth.

I pray my offense you see fit to pardon,
But Lizzy is she who turns my inner Bard on.

----------


## Madhuri

That was impressive, Robin.  :Nod:  You can also join us for coffee, and Night too for her tea.

----------


## subterranean

Why on earth did Robin post those words? All we (girls) talked about was going for a cup of coffee/tea  :Brow: ...

----------


## Madhuri

He appears miserable from the lack of attention, and has turned into a poet.  :Nod:

----------


## Shannanigan

lol...Robin, that was very lovely...

allright, coffee, frappaccino (I guess it is kind of coffee, but more chocolate to me with the way I like it  :Biggrin: ) and tea it is, anyone know a good "Internet cafe"? (okay, lame joke, leaving now...)

----------


## grace86

Robin that was all very sweet. Sounds like you are smitten!

Would it be safe to say there is no more fight?? (looks around her shoulder to see if Optimistic is around)

----------


## RobinHood3000

I suspect, grace, that right you may be,
I do wait for Lizzy's return to save me.

I'm held captive by love, as my speech can attest
Couplets are how I express my love best

Until Liz comes back and unfetters my tongue
In rhyme shall I speak, as my spirit is young.

----------


## subterranean

Maybe I should have a crush on someone to practice my "poetry writing" ability  :Biggrin: . 




> I suspect, grace, that right you may be,
> I do wait for Lizzy's return to save me.
> 
> I'm held captive by love, as my speech can attest
> Couplets are how I express my love best
> 
> Until Liz comes back and unfetters my tongue
> In rhyme shall I speak, as my spirit is young.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

My dearest and beloved Lord...  :Blush:   :Blush: 
Your yearning delights my sight and rhymes grace my ears.
Lizzy is but yours and will take good care to make up for the time loss of our Sherwood lovers.
How about a long screen date on Monday (about this time)?  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Mademoiselle, my eyes pause on your name
To render a visual kiss, glad you came.

Though I know not for certain if I will be at leisure,
I will do my best to be available for..._pleasure_.  :Brow:

----------


## Shannanigan

oh woah is me...Robin loves another!

whatever shall I do?

Another mocha frappaccino, GRANDE, please!

 :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

My apologies, Shann, I'm afraid it is true,
But why do you doubt that I care about you?

To me, you have always been gentle and kind,
I'm sure that a more worthy young man, you will find.

----------


## optimisticnad

I feel like a mother, i've bought lizzie to robin, awww. my work here is done.

p.s. just been wathching jonathan ross and some programme on robin hood. has anyone been following the new bbc dramatisation>? wish he was alittle more attratctive, he needs a shave!

----------


## Shannanigan

Eh, I'll move on...

now where'd that boyfriend get to...?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> I feel like a mother, i've bought lizzie to robin, awww. my work here is done.
> 
> p.s. just been wathching jonathan ross and some programme on robin hood. has anyone been following the new bbc dramatisation>? wish he was alittle more attratctive, he needs a shave!


Dont tell me that --- Im hoping my family rembered to tape it for me Ive been waiting months to see it. I always watch the newest version of robin hood.-- Is Jonthan Ross back on then? I thought he'd wound up the series for the year.

----------


## Dry_Snail

SO can some one come with the final listings of Crushes here?

----------


## mir

mm . . . i don't know . . . i'm for dancing bananaman  :Banana: , optimisticnad seems to be for jonathan ross . . . <3  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Only thing that I can make out in this thread is:

one person -- many crushes
many person -- one crush
many person -- many crushes

such games are so confusing, one can never make out this from that  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SleepyWitch

I'm proud to announce that I have so many crushes in real life (and I don't mean real as in "Patrick Stewart" here  :Wink:  ) that I have absolutely no need for forum crushes (there's got to be one area where Sleepy's real life is more interesting than her online-one, eh?)

I did 'like' our XC, though  :Bawling: 

I think I'll go for the coffee

----------


## Madhuri

Who is 'XC'??

Why is it that I dont know the full forms of short forms  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Who is 'XC'??
> 
> Why is it that I dont know the full forms of short forms


Um, it's for Xamonas Chegwe.

And you don't know it, because I think that you have never come across XC.  :Smile:

----------


## mir

where did Xamonas go? i haven't seen him around in a while . . .

----------


## SleepyWitch

he got himself banned and from what I know he deserved it. but I still miss him :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

If I may ask, why banned?

----------


## mir

?????? Xamonas?????? but he was so nice!! i second Madhuri: WHY?

----------


## AimusSage

Oh cut it out already, don't go beating the dead horse _Again_

----------


## optimisticnad

i have no idea whats going on. XC helped me out once. so id like to know if he really got banned or did someone just create a rumour???!!!!

il do a final listing for the crushes, i was planning on a monthyl FC News hosted by the beautiful opti.
(he he) 

just like to get one hting clear: i do not have crush on J. Ross. I think it was mir making up that rumour or she got confused. i meant that shame that new robin hood of bbc dramatisation wast cuter and that he needs a shave. as far as i know ross doesnt even have a moustache never mind beard.

and nighty, sorry, u missed it, there might be a repeat. id offer to find out but im too lazy and tired.
now someone please fill me in about XC and no lies. how can u get banned from here?

----------


## Nightshade

> now someone please fill me in about XC and no lies. how can u get banned from here?


listen opti I for one wasnt here when it happened ( but its usually never a wise idea to stir up old trouble 9and a half times out of ten is.
In fact I can hink of only one exception and that was a tradgedy, so prehaps its best not to talk about that either.
Look noone gets banned without a serious reason its not like the mods get round and go Oh who can we ban today. The reason for the rest of us should and in fact IS irrelevant for the most part. Its happened end of story.

----------


## optimisticnad

nighty i admire ur post but..... i still just wanna know. can someonone PM me that way not eeveryone will be able to read it and no one will know who told who.

----------


## Scheherazade

> its not like the mods get round and go Oh who can we ban today.


But that is _exactly_ what we do!  :Brow:  


> nighty i admire ur post but..... i still just wanna know. can someonone PM me that way not eeveryone will be able to read it and no one will know who told who.


On our Forum, the only time anyone gets banned is when they show consistent disrespect towards Forum Rules and/or other Forum members. 

So, when anyone gets banned, you will be safe to assume that they have done so repeatedly despite Moderators'/Admin's warnings.

----------


## Nightshade

> But that is _exactly_ what we do!  On our Forum, the only time anyone gets *banned* is when they show consistent disrespect towards Forum Rules and/or other Forum members..


Dont you mean banned :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Dont you mean banned


Not sure what you mean!  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

how did you do that

 :Eek2: 

YOUR SUPER POWERS HAVE GROWN!

----------


## Scheherazade

*lets Night float around her room a little while before returning her onto her chair infront of her computer*

Don't know what kind of powers you are talking about!

----------


## Madhuri

I know this thing for sure, I dont want to be banned. I like being here a lot  :Biggrin: 

I think anyone who gets curious is maybe because they want to know exactly what happened, so that if they are doing the samething, they know they'll get banned soon or better change ways. I think 'not following rules' becomes too generic, as we all know that not abiding the rules will lead to what.

But nonetheless, I think Aimus and Night are right, lets not talk about it. Chapter closed!!  :Smile: 

Opti, why dont you tell us about the crush list, why not weekly? Where will you host this event? any special attractions?  :Wink:   :Biggrin:  and you havent yet said, if you'll come for coffee with us.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

wuargh, this silly discussion about XC is all my fault.  :Bawling:  
yeah, let's go for coffee, that's safer. Can I join your gang, Madhuri?

----------


## Dry_Snail

errrr....i thought it was a Crush Forum... but it seems it has metamorphosed in to some Ban Crisis Investigation !!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## optimisticnad

yes, well here we like variety, 

I would love to come for Mad, but its all girls right? we need a GIRLS ONLY day out and we should we careful with dodgy males dressing up as one of us, but not worry theres always one sure way to confirm their sex isnt there? :-)

----------


## mir

yes . . have them excersize with us . . . right, opti?  :Tongue:  (referring, of course, to rowing.  :Biggrin: )

actually, just one last input on the whole banned-thing - whatever reason XC WAS banned for, there was probably a pretty good reason. i've been emailed by a LitNet person i thought was really nice who also got banned, but since he was pretty dodgy about exactly why, i think people can still do stuff bad enough to get themselves banned even if they seem really nice.

or we can just have a suspicion-fest over coffee. hey, can any girl come to this girls' night out?  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> some programme on robin hood. has anyone been following the new bbc dramatisation>? wish he was alittle more attratctive, he needs a shave!


I just watched it ( I love BBC3  :Biggrin: )  :Nod:  not as good as I hoped sadly in fact the costumes are all wrong ahh yes ok  :Biggrin:  nice eyes and lovley voice  :Nod:  but I cant figure out what Alan A dales been in before because hes familiar, same for guy of gisborn -- that the thing with bbc dramas the actors are always interchanging and you spend the first few episode going now what were you in....

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## kathycf

> i've been emailed by a LitNet person i thought was really nice who also got banned, but since he was pretty dodgy about exactly why, i think people can still do stuff bad enough to get themselves banned even if they seem really nice.


Someone can still *be* very nice and yet make mistakes or disregard rules for whatever reason. Very few things in life are black and white. Now, onward and upward...

A.) Dying to see a weekly crush wrapup
B.) Must confess feelings of warmth and tingliness to fellow turnipey types!  :Brow:   :Brow:   :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Boy, Aimus just has the girls hurling themselves at his feet, doesn't he?


Or perhaps just hurling?  :Sick:   :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

now now dont get jealous you have your own fan base... think of those poor guys with none,
 :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Indeed, a girl is allowed more than one crush, right?  :Brow:

----------


## grace86

Oh goodness Kathy...as a girl you should know a girl is allowed as many crushes as she desires! (provided she doesn't act out all of them in real life!)

----------


## kathycf

Well, then. I am all set.  :Biggrin:  Now where did all those pesky boys disappear to?  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Are they running????  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

probaly gone into hiding

 :Biggrin:  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Awww...I like the guys here...come back!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

I have returned! The other fellows are...indisposed.

~hides his bow and now-half-empty quiver~


Where's Lizzy?  :Bawling:  She promised to meet me online Wednesday night, but didn't show up, and I haven't heard from her since -- I'm worried.  :Frown:

----------


## AimusSage

> Someone can still *be* very nice and yet make mistakes or disregard rules for whatever reason. Very few things in life are black and white. Now, onward and upward...
> 
> A.) Dying to see a weekly crush wrapup
> B.) Must confess feelings of warmth and tingliness to fellow turnipey types!


It's good to know that my favourite member of the exclusive turniper club has an appreciation for the turnipey types  :Biggrin:  But nothing compares to the actual turnips! Turnips, as everybody knows, are simply the best things the universe has to offer.  :Nod:

----------


## kathycf

Goodness, yes. All hail the wise and mighty turnip!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Consider him hailed.  :Cool:

----------


## Madhuri

Poor Aimus..... :FRlol:

----------


## mir

perhaps Aimus should be a turnip for Halloween? or Kathy? if Robin doesn't shoot them first . . .  :Smile:  a little trigger-happy, are we?  :Biggrin: 

you forget that the recently-Robinmet turnip was only a disguise! The true Aimus is . . .

----------


## toni

How do you like your turnips...
Laind and I eat turnips on their own :FRlol:  
Sometimes we saute them with garlic onion and tomatoes, Yum-a-yum-yum.. :FRlol:  You guys should try it. Shall I post the recipe? :Biggrin:  

Forum crush eh? 
Well, I don't consider this a crush, more like an admiration because he is just _so very smart_. He is also quite young and Very Cool. He's always in the serious threads. I believe I haven't posted above or below him because I feel imtimidated. :Blush:  But I sure am happy when he's online! :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

Heeeeeey, even *I* don't know who "he" is! Keeping secrets from your sister huh? That has NEVER been done before! But it's alright; let's keep a few things to ourselves, if that's how you like it.  :Sick:  

Forum crush....hmmmmm.....this is not a *crush* definitely, but I admire Uncle Pen and Uncle Virg for what and who they are. Talented, talented men and good uncles to us too! Love 'em both!!!  :Ladysman: 

For a "crush", it's not a crush (again) but I'm excited when he's online. He's one very interesting person but I would like to keep it a secret. Sorry for breaking ther rule, Optimisticnad!!!! 

But if you were to know of my real life crush, that's me man right there, my avatar.  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  We've met once, in a fashion show. He knows me but I can swear he does not have *any* idea that he's my Prince Charming. 

Oh, by the way, he's from Mt. Olympus, the *CHARM GOD*, if there is one... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I suspect that the two sisters' Forum Crushes are the same. Virgil and Pen seem to fit toni's description somewhat, although of course, I can't say for certain.

On the other hand, Aimus's charm is undeniable, it may be him, isntead.

----------


## Madhuri

I suspect someother members, I am not sure though, so i'll not disclose, as the girls obviously want to keep it a secret and I dont want a red-face for myself...sooo i'll keep mummm......  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> I suspect that the two sisters' Forum Crushes are the same. Virgil and Pen seem to fit toni's description somewhat, although of course, I can't say for certain..


I'm afraid you're wrong, Robin. I think Uncle Pen and and Uncle Virg don't fall on my description..  :Alien:  This guy I'm on about is a college guy. He's still a teenager, but the way he talks, you'd think he's 30 years old! IWhat can I say, smart guys have their charms.. I :Biggrin:   :FRlol:  And I did mention that I've never posted before and after him. :Blush:  I think I dd once. and you were even there! the three of us were in the same thread.. :FRlol:  (Geez.. to much clues..) :Frown:  




> On the other hand, Aimus's charm is undeniable, it may be him, isntead.


Aimus? har har *grins*He is like a brother.. :Biggrin:  

I am sad to say that our Vigilant superhero's guessing instincts are quite dissappointing... :Alien:   :Biggrin: 




> I suspect someother members, I am not sure though, so i'll not disclose, as the girls obviously want to keep it a secret and I dont want a red-face for myself...sooo i'll keep mummm......


It is okay Maddie.. You can post your guesses.. If you guessed right, I'll not say anything.  :Wink:   :FRlol:  

My lips are sealed with superglue. :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I'm afraid you're wrong, Robin. I think Uncle Pen and and Uncle Virg don't fall on my description..  This guy I'm on about is a college guy. He's still a teenager, but the way he talks, you'd think he's 30 years old! IWhat can I say, smart guys have their charms.. I  And I did mention that I've never posted before and after him. I think I dd once. and you were even there! the three of us were in the same thread.. (Geez.. to much clues..)


Mmm...could it be?...is "the three of us" actually "the two of us", dear Toni? Or am I getting a big head?

----------


## toni

Big head indeed.  :Smile:  
Never in a million years.  :Smile: 
This guy is serious.. :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> It is okay Maddie.. You can post your guesses.. If you guessed right, I'll not say anything.   
> 
> My lips are sealed with superglue.


Okay, as you say.  :Biggrin:  I feel as if I am on a test, but anyways, here you go.

SG and OZ.  :Biggrin: 

Am I correct??

----------


## RobinHood3000

I suspected not - I don't post in serious threads that much.  :Smile: 

Ah, it appears Maddie has it...

----------


## toni

Nope. nopey nope nope. :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

...you know, I think we're running out of men.

----------


## Laindessiel

> I suspect that the two sisters' Forum Crushes are the same. Virgil and Pen seem to fit toni's description somewhat, although of course, I can't say for certain.
> 
> On the other hand, Aimus's charm is undeniable, it may be him, isntead.


Ya know, even though Toni and I are like twins, we *never* had the same crushes, ever!  :Thumbs Up:  We are completely galaxies apart when topics such as that is concerned.  :Tongue:  

Aimus is a nice guy but he doesn't seem to want to make any conversation with me...Gasp! :Alien:   :Frown:  But everbody is my friend, everybody... :Smile:  




> ...you know, I think we're running out of men.


I think that way too. Toni gives me lots of clues but she won't budge for the more relevant ones. She also says that his username consists of 7-8 letters...oh I don't know..

----------


## Madhuri

:Bawling:  I thought I was so right. Now, you must tell us.

----------


## Laindessiel

I haven't got one clue as to how I can give the right answer. She says she'll give the answer "maybe" someday....When somebody gets the right answer.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I suspect that the two sisters' Forum Crushes are the same. Virgil and Pen seem to fit toni's description somewhat, although of course, I can't say for certain.
> 
> On the other hand, Aimus's charm is undeniable, it may be him, isntead.





> How do you like your turnips...
> Laind and I eat turnips on their own 
> Sometimes we saute them with garlic onion and tomatoes, Yum-a-yum-yum.. You guys should try it. Shall I post the recipe? 
> 
> Forum crush eh? 
> Well, I don't consider this a crush, more like an admiration because he is just _so very smart_. He is also quite young and Very Cool. He's always in the serious threads. I believe I haven't posted above or below him because I feel imtimidated. But I sure am happy when he's online!


Well, toni says, "quite young," which definietely rules me out, but I am very very cool :Cool:  at least in my own mind.  :Wink:  Anyhow I don't wish to be anyone's crush or  :Crash:  my wife will smash my head like the smilie is smashing the computer.  :Biggrin:  

Yes, toni what is that recipe? Sounds interesting.

----------


## AimusSage

> Aimus is a nice guy but he doesn't seem to want to make any conversation with me...Gasp!  But everbody is my friend, everybody...


I must object to this statement!

----------


## Laindessiel

> I must object to this statement!


Prove it then... :Biggrin:  I feel that you are a little cold with me.  :Smile:  




> Yes, toni what is that recipe? Sounds interesting.


I can tell you Uncle Virg. I must say I cook it well.

Ingredients:

Aimus' favorite vegie - sliced however you want
Garlic - chopped
Onion - sliced
Tomatoes - sliced in eights
Celery - leaves only
Soy sauce - 2 tbsp.
Salt and Pepper

Procedure:

1. Heat the pan, pour just enough oil (we don't wanna clog any arteries here..).

2. Saute garlic until slightly brown, then onions until wilted, then tomatoes. Cover the pan. You might have to put in a little water so the tomatoes won't burn, just 1/4 cup will do. The tomatoes must be well-mashed and juiced before putting...

3. The turnips! Mix them all together. Pour in 3/4 cup of water
then put in soy sauce and have a dash of salt and pepper to go with it according to your taste, ofcourse. 

4. Then put in the celery leaves. Cover. Simmer for just *4 minutes because we don't want it overcooked. Overcooked vegetables are not very pleasurable to the taste and makes for very unsightly production. And it loses all its nutrients.* 

5. After 4 minutes, put it in a colorful serving plate. Garnish with celery stalks and sliced ripe tomatoes on top. Presentation adds a great deal to people's appetite for food. 

6. Serve and ENJOY! _Bon appetit!_  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Thank you Lain. Next time I at the supermarket I will pick up some turnips. Don't tell Aimus but I don't usually keep any on hand.  :Wink: 

Oh I think I guessed who toni's crush is on. I won't mention any names.

----------


## Laindessiel

> Oh I think I guessed who toni's crush is on. I won't mention any names.



She says she'll tell if anyone guesses it right. So come on, come on Uncle Virg, do tell.....

----------


## AimusSage

> Prove it then... I feel that you are a little cold with me.


The good thing about being king of the Infinite Universe, Mars, and the nation of the Glorious Turnip is that I don't have to prove anything.  :Biggrin: 

However if you insist, I might, given the proper incentive, be persuaded to do some proving.  :Smile: 

Hey Virgil, are you thinking the same as I'm thinking?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

See? You're avoiding me! Like the locusts!

I must even say you hate me......... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> She says she'll tell if anyone guesses it right. So come on, come on Uncle Virg, do tell.....


Shoutgrace?

----------


## Madhuri

I guessed it...I mean I wrote SG, she says NO....

I thought so, as he rarely visits us, the lesser mortals, who are in the General threads..... :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> See? You're avoiding me! Like the locusts!
> 
> I must even say you hate me.........


Must you now? On what do you base these assumptions?

Hate is such an extreme emotion, I reserve it for very few people, and you are not one of them.

----------


## Virgil

> I guessed it...I mean I wrote SG, she says NO....
> 
> I thought so, as he rarely visits us, the lesser mortals, who are in the General threads.....


Oh, sorry Maddie. I didn't read the wole thread.

----------


## AimusSage

> Oh, sorry Maddie. I didn't read the wole thread.


I was thinking someone else  :Biggrin:  I could still be right  :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Must you now? On what do you base these assumptions?
> 
> Hate is such an extreme emotion, I reserve it for very few people, and you are not one of them.


Okay. Water under the bridge. Come to realize it, we are making conversation! Although not in a way I would've want it to but at least...

"That strong emotion" is what I felt. Seriously. But am relieved not to feel it now.  :Sick:  But as I've said, I'm not holding grudges. Let's forget about it. 

Pals?

----------


## AimusSage

> Okay. Water under the bridge. Come to realize it, we are making conversation! Although not in a way I would've want it to but at least...
> 
> "That strong emotion" is what I felt. Seriously. But am relieved not to feel it now.  But as I've said, I'm not holding grudges. Let's forget about it. 
> 
> Pals?


You know, that actually does not make much sense to me.  :FRlol:  Feel free to not make sense though, I do it all the time. 
So tell me, how do you want to make conversation with me?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Aimus, Lain made a good start with her obvious admiration for turnips, you silly goose. The ball is in your court now!  :Biggrin:  


(Laindessiel, don't feel as if anybody hates you, I don't think that is true at all.)

----------


## AimusSage

> Aimus, Lain made a good start with her obvious admiration for turnips, you silly goose. The ball is in your court now!  
> 
> 
> (Laindessiel, don't feel as if anybody hates you, I don't think that is true at all.)


A good start? Aye, but anyone who does not love turnips is just silly, you know that.  :Biggrin: 

Besides, I can make conversation any way I like, I'll go hit the ball that's somehow ended up in my court.  :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Almost all of the guys have too many letters in their names - I'm wondering if toni has a crush on a guy at all.

----------


## kathycf

> I'm afraid you're wrong, Robin. I think Uncle Pen and and Uncle Virg don't fall on my description..  This guy I'm on about is a college guy. He's still a teenager, but the way he talks, you'd think he's 30 years old! IWhat can I say, smart guys have their charms.. I  And I did mention that I've never posted before and after him. I think I dd once. and you were even there! the three of us were in the same thread.. (Geez.. to much clues..)


Very intriguing, toni. Hmmmm...



> A good start? Aye, but anyone who does not love turnips is just silly, you know that.


You'll get no argument from me there!  :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

Is toni's crush on Jamesian?

----------


## kathycf

I think you may be on to something there, Virgil.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ahhh...it very well could be.

----------


## Laindessiel

> Aimus, Lain made a good start with her obvious admiration for turnips, you silly goose. The ball is in your court now!



I've loved turnips since I was starting to chew solid foods. Aaaaaaaaaand although Aimus is a turnip-loving "silly goose", he is just as good as a friend.  :Tongue:  Right Aim?




> (Laindessiel, don't feel as if anybody hates you, I don't think that is true at all.)


Maybe, I guess. It's just one of the silly feelings that I feel right now. It's coming back at a time when my "organized" brain is cluttered.

----------


## AimusSage

> I've loved turnips since I was starting to chew solid foods. Aaaaaaaaaand although Aimus is a turnip-loving "silly goose", he is just as good as a friend.  Right Aim?


_Although_ I am a turnip-loving "silly goose"? I prefer to think it is _because_ I am a turnip-loving "silly goose"!

----------


## kathycf

Gosh knows that is the reason *I* have a crush on ya.  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Laindessiel

Hehe, haha, SILLY GOOSE!

----------


## AimusSage

> Gosh knows that is the reason *I* have a crush on ya.


This makes me proud to be a turnip loving silly goose  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> Almost all of the guys have too many letters in their names - I'm wondering if toni has a crush on a guy at all.


Oh yes I do. And it is not a crush, just admiring his maturity. :FRlol:  




> Is toni's crush on Jamesian?


Good guess, Uncle Virg but no. :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

It seems that no one gets it right...Hmm... :Tongue:   :Tongue: 

I wanna reveal! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## EAP

I crush. 



[.....................]

----------


## toni

Hello, EAP!  :Wave:  But the rules state that you give hints... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I think Aimus' private messaging got it..  :Cool:  
Let's just wait for him to post...

----------


## AimusSage

> I think Aimus' private messaging got it..  
> Let's just wait for him to post...


I was right!  :Biggrin:   :FRlol:   :Cool: 

The person I thought it to be is... Are you sure I should say it?  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

> Hello, EAP!  But the rules state that you give hints...


Rules are for EAP as Yes is to No.  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

> I was right!   
> 
> The person I thought it to be is... Are you sure I should say it?


Yeah. :Biggrin:  I just hope no one tells him...  :Blush:

----------


## AimusSage

> Yeah. I just hope no one tells him...


I think, in the end, it is better if you tell who your crush is.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

No you!  :Smile:  Please?
I don't think I can say it...  :Alien:

----------


## AimusSage

> No you!  Please?
> I don't think I can say it...


The only way to be certain is to try, so go on, say it!  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

I really can't . please Aimus. if you don't I'd be up here all night.. :Smile:  :Smile: 

What a weird night indeed. talikng about crushes at 1.30 am.. :Yawnb:

----------


## AimusSage

> I really can't . please Aimus. if you don't I'd be up here all night..
> 
> What a weird night indeed. talikng about crushes at 1.30 am..


No, I'm not telling, I'm not going to do your dirty work!  :Wink: 

If you won't tell, no one else will know, which is okay by me, because I already know.  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

okay i'll make a final guess....cuppajoe??? I have seen him too on serious threads......

----------


## toni

Indeed. :Blush:  
I guess I made a record. The only one who admitted, yeah? :Crash:

----------


## Madhuri

Its good to tell...really, I think he'll be happy to know.......

take rest now, and have a good night sleep.....Do I need to say...Sweet Dreams... :Wink:

----------


## toni

Just don't tell him, okidoki?  :Biggrin:  
Let him find out on his own.. :Smile: 
Although I'm not sure if we could make promises with Robinhood around..  :Rage:

----------


## Schokokeks

Awwwww, that's soooo sweet !!! *rushes off to pick some flowers for toni and her significant other* But I promise I won't tell him, will be as silent as a grave  :Wink: .

----------


## toni

Geez, schokokeks.. You were the first one who teased, :Smile:  but that's expected.  :Blush:

----------


## Schokokeks

No, really, I didn't mean to tease you, toni ! That's Aimus's job anyway  :Tongue:  
I really think it's sweet ! Do keep your crush up  :Nod: . Maybe we'll be having a forum couple  :Smile: ....

----------


## AimusSage

> No, really, I didn't mean to tease you, toni ! That's Aimus's job anyway


Don't be such a tease Choco Cookie!  :Tongue:  You know I don't like it when you make fun of my job.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

> No, really, I didn't mean to tease you, toni ! That's Aimus's job anyway  
> I really think it's sweet ! Do keep your crush up . Maybe we'll be having a forum couple ....


No, it is okay.. :FRlol:  

A forum couple? Oh no, my Mum won't allow that!.. :FRlol:  In any case, I'm not allowed to have a you-know-what. I have to focus on my carrer-whatever that is! Mum says no boyfriends till I'm 30 :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

My lips are sealed, of course. You'd think the boy who had people guessing his age for a month could keep a secret.

----------


## toni

Good point.  :Brow:

----------


## Schokokeks

> A forum couple? Oh no, my Mum won't allow that!..


Well, your Mum won't know if Aimus doesn't tell her  :Tongue: .

----------


## RobinHood3000

I happen to have a crush (besides Julie - about whom I'm getting increasingly worried  :Frown: ...) on these Forums, but I'm not saying on whom. I mention her only to torture you all.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

> Well, your Mum won't know if Aimus doesn't tell her .


I won't abide her rules.. :FRlol:  She trusts me. :Biggrin:  Im such a good girl, am I not? :Biggrin:  

To Robin: Please give hints.. :Biggrin: 

Good Night y'all I have to log out now.Good night Aimus, Shokokeks and Robin.. se ya tomorrow, Love You Guys...  :Angel:

----------


## RobinHood3000

She's a new member...

G'night, Toni!

----------


## AimusSage

> Well, your Mum won't know if Aimus doesn't tell her .


Don't believe her Toni! I never tell anyone anything useful. She's just trying to get under my skin.  :FRlol:  

Charming as your teasing is, you will not succeed that easily Cookie! 

And Robin, I think I know who it is.  :Nod: 

I'm starting to feel like one of those gossip magazines.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I suspect you probably do. PM me if you're sure, but we're playing Clue-style; only one guess, and if you're wrong, no more guesses!

----------


## kathycf

The suspense will kill me!

----------


## Laindessiel

Oh, Robinhood...she's new? I'll do a research, a'right?  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

I'm going to put out a wild guess and say Robin's crush is on Schokokeks .

----------


## TEND

But shes not really new, eh Virg?

----------


## Laindessiel

Yeah. But I've got "hordes" of girls to choose from. I'll post 'em little by little.

Wildest guess: Summer Solstice
2nd wildest guess: IamMissingLink

Am I right with either, Rob?

----------


## Virgil

> But shes not really new, eh Virg?


Her profile says she joined in August. And even Robin needed some time to build a crush.  :FRlol:

----------


## TEND

You're missing the year though, August 2005.

----------


## toni

I have a strong feeling it is applejiang.. :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> You're missing the year though, August 2005.


Oh, thanks. I didn't realize she was here that long. So it's not her.  :FRlol:

----------


## TEND

Not a problem Virg (sorry to second guess you, normally I wouldn't). Now you guys have gone and gotten me curious though (quite childish) but I'm very intrigued to discover the identity of Robin's "crush."

----------


## Virgil

TEND, you can second guess me any time you like. I'm not God.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

I think she will be someone who plays a lot of computer games, is it so, Rob??

----------


## toni

I have a good mind to think that it is my sister Laind.. :Smile:

----------


## higley

Has the Maid Marian joke already been used?

----------


## toni

Would you want to share it? :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

OOOoooo gossip thread! hehehe...well im not much of a gossip at heart but on LitNet I'm willing to try everything. glad to see some of my newfound web idols have a less then superhero side to them too :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

> OOOoooo gossip thread! hehehe...well im not much of a gossip at heart but on LitNet I'm willing to try everything. glad to see some of my newfound web idols have a less then superhero side to them too


All superheroes need a love interest! Superman had Lois Lane, Spiderman had Mary Jane, and Robin has....well we still don't know  :Tongue:  .

----------


## toni

I agree TEND, that's why Robins' crush's identiy is intriguing :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Oh, thanks. I didn't realize she was here that long. So it's not her.


Virgil, you're just lovely !  :Biggrin: 
If you only knew about the millions of crushes I've had on your dog already (I loooove Labradors !)  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

MWAHAHAHAHA!!! Let the guessing game begin!!

Once again, let me reiterate that each members receives but one guess. I will tell them by PM if they are right or wrong. Wrong answers may be shared, but those who guess right will be sworn to secrecy. If my crush decides she doesn't much mind, I may post her forum name...

Virgil, Toni, since I only laid down this rule in passing the first time around, you may have your guesses back.

----------


## Madhuri

I also made a guess, without a name of course.... :Biggrin:  Was I right??

----------


## toni

Am I right then, Robin?  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> All superheroes need a love interest! Superman had Lois Lane, Spiderman had Mary Jane, and Robin has....well we still don't know  .


so whos your damsel in distress robin?

----------


## Virgil

> Virgil, you're just lovely ! 
> If you only knew about the millions of crushes I've had on your dog already (I loooove Labradors !)


I've to post more pictures. As soon as I figure out this photobucket thing.  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> I've to post more pictures. As soon as I figure out this photobucket thing.


Oh, please do !  :Nod:   :Wink: 

Meanwhile, Robin could give us some more hints, just one!  :Brow:

----------


## toni

Aaack! I just noticed that my-you-know-what's birthday is tomorrow!  :FRlol:  
Who's gonna make the birthday thread? :Biggrin:   :Blush:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Aaack! I just noticed that my-you-know-what's birthday is tomorrow!  
> Who's gonna make the birthday thread?


aww u should go for it! show em that ya care :Thumbs Up:

----------


## toni

> aww u should go for it! show em that ya care



No! :FRlol:  I can never do it.. poor me.. :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

yes you can! its only a birthday greeting, no directly romantic connotations. (sigh) if i had confidence syrum i would give you a bottle.... :Frown:

----------


## toni

youd better not, young friend... :Smile: 
Im gonna ask again, who's gonna make the birthday thread? :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

TONI.......and only Toni shall make that thread, you have got the opportunity, you can write a nice message, or a poem or anything you want to say for the introduction.  :Wink:

----------


## toni

No Maddie, how about you? You always make the birthday threads..Please? :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

I might have done so, but in this case I insist that you do it... :Nod: 
Come on, dont be shy....You have all of us as your support...

GO FOR IT!!!  :Thumbs Up: 

We'll wait for you to start the thread, and now you have your homework to do, think of a nice introduction, loaded with smilies.....dont disappoint him......he might drop by and find that no one has wished him.....  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Bah, love. Crush. Sappy hormonal nonsense.

----------


## toni

Yabang.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Well, I've got my guesses on Rob's "only one" and he told me I was wrong. I've still got a handful of 'em but I'm abiding by his rules, *pats herself for being a good girl*...

And Kilted, aren't you being too serious? This is just a distraction from all the seriousness going on in the world. You need a dose of it too sometimes... :Smile:  It's not so bad... And weren't you in the "sappy hormonal" stage for once in your life?  :Biggrin:  Cheer up, man!  :Wink:

----------


## kilted exile

> Kilted, aren't you being too serious? This is just a distraction from all the seriousness going on in the world. You need a dose of it too sometimes... It's not so bad... And weren't you in the "sappy hormonal" stage for once in your life?  Cheer up, man!


I am reliably informed that I was middle aged at birth

----------


## Laindessiel

Not good enough excuse! You must live "somewhere over the rainbow", not under it....no matter what the age... :Smile:

----------


## toni

I guess everyone is happy now! Yay me! :Smile: 
Now that It is done, I have to go to bed.. :Blush:  
Night y'all :FRlol:

----------


## kathycf

> I am reliably informed that I was middle aged at birth


Hmm, so I think you are in your mid 20's now, so maybe by the time you are 60 you will be in that giddy stage. You know, working your way backwards.

----------


## dramasnot6

ooo toni your post count is up to 666, devils number :FRlol:  how ironic

oh and congrats about the birthday post! knew you could do it :Biggrin:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Laindessiel

Do you know that Toni's 666th post was on the Insults thread? Not too ironic!

How 'bout you, do you have "someone"?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Brow:

----------


## dramasnot6

Me? *innocent look* maaaaybe  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

Lemme break the 666th curse then... :Crash:  

There you go.. :Smile:  :FRlol:  

It seems to me that dramasnot is always logged in 24/7 doesn't she ever sleep?  :FRlol:  

She's enjoying litnet too much! :Alien:  
Maybe, she's a vampire?!!

----------


## RobinHood3000

She's my damsel, although she insists that she's never in distress.

A hint? Well...she hasn't posted a whole lot, but she's sorta into poetry.

----------


## toni

oohhh...That's hard to guess because you said "she doesn't post much"
maybe more Hints should do the trick?

----------


## subterranean

> Bah, love. Crush. Sappy hormonal nonsense.



....And that's one of the reasons why you're one of my most fav lads in this forum! Not that it'd mean anything to you, but it won't hurt to let you know  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## dramasnot6

oh, im on SUMMER VACATION!!!!!! thats why im logged on so much, plus i keep my computer on waaaay too much and sometimes forget to exit out of the Lit window.  :Crash:  haha, dont worry i DO have a life :Biggrin:  , just not much of one on SUMMER VACATION(i just love saying that :Tongue:  )

----------


## Virgil

Summer vacation? It's December.  :Cold:   :Cold:  You must live below the equator.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

Yeh, somewhere in Aussie perhaps?!

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm American but Ive been living in Western Australia as of December 2005. Before i lived on the good old east coast US like you Virgil. Only in Nothern Virginia

----------


## Virgil

> I'm American but Ive been living in Western Australia as of December 2005. Before i lived on the good old east coast US like you Virgil. Only in Nothern Virginia


I suspected.  :Tongue:  But that must have been quite a change for you. Have you picked all the Aussie lingo?  :Biggrin:  Aussie's have some cool slang. :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

Yeah, and they've got funny accents. No offense to the Aussies!!! Have you acquired it too?

----------


## dramasnot6

No, i still have a clear American accent. But i have picked up some slang! Some of it i really caught on to, some of it was jsut plain annoying. And it was a very hard transition, but I plan to travel a lot later on and this was probably good preperation. Some of my favorite Auzzie expressions are:
Chuck a sicky- basically playing hookey by pretending youre sick. I dont use it but its great fun to hear!
Good on ya! - i think very occasioanlly you can hear this one in the US too but enriched with a heavy Auzzie accent its just fabulous! Bassically a more laid back version of Good for you.
The use of "hell" instead of "very"- i try very hard not to use this one, but its used so often in highschool its very difficult not to let it slip sometimes. People would say "that test was hell hard" or "im hell tired". Its gives a certain crude charm to a conversation i think.

----------


## Laindessiel

I think I would be using "hell" in my words too! That creates sort of an emotional spit-out and produce the exact emotion I am feeling. Ah, that is hell fun!  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Thats a hell good way of using the word there! Good on ya for that! gah...im going to bed....g'night everyone! Enjoy your crush gossip

----------


## Laindessiel

Have a good night's sleep Drame! We've got one hellufa day tomorrow! Reckon it's 11 or 12 A.M. there now, ain't it? 'Night!

----------


## toni

> oh, im on SUMMER VACATION!!!!!! thats why im logged on so much, plus i keep my computer on waaaay too much and sometimes forget to exit out of the Lit window.  haha, dont worry i DO have a life , just not much of one on SUMMER VACATION(i just love saying that )


You forget to exit out of the Lit Net window, eh?
That's normal around here..In our house, I mean. :Biggrin:  




> im going to bed....g'night everyone! Enjoy your crush gossip



So my dearest dramasnot sleeps, after all...
Goodnight to ya, sister! sweet dreams!
After we're through figuring out robin's crush, we'll be figuring out yours next! heheh. :Alien:

----------


## kathycf

> She's my damsel, although she insists that she's never in distress.
> 
> A hint? Well...she hasn't posted a whole lot, but she's sorta into poetry.


Is her user name based on a fictional character from a 19th century novel written by a female author?

----------


## kilted exile

> ....And that's one of the reasons why you're one of my most fav lads in this forum! Not that it'd mean anything to you, but it won't hurt to let you know ...


Well it's better than when you used to think I was a woman. :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> Bah, love. Crush. Sappy hormonal nonsense.


here here!!



> I am reliably informed that I was middle aged at birth


Well your younger than me them Im a little old lady from the turn of the centurey( the one before last that is not the 2000) 



> Well it's better than when you used to think I was a woman.


Its a reasnable thing to think since you do after all wear a ski-- i mean kilt  :Tongue:

----------


## Shannanigan

> Its a reasnable thing to think since you do after all wear a ski-- i mean kilt


 :FRlol: 

......

----------


## dramasnot6

> After we're through figuring out robin's crush, we'll be figuring out yours next! heheh.



 :Alien:   :Alien:   :Alien:  muh...muh...MY crush? hehehe... I'd never tell  :Biggrin:

----------


## TEND

> muh...muh...MY crush? hehehe... I'd never tell


Oh come now! Please do share  :Biggrin:  (<---How could you say no to that beaming smile?).

----------


## Lily Adams

> Bah, love. Crush. Sappy hormonal nonsense.


(This is quite a popular quote now isn't it?  :FRlol:  )

Precisely. Emotions just get in the way.

----------


## subterranean

> Well it's better than when you used to think I was a woman.


Really? When was that  :Confused: ? I know that you're a lad since the first time you join the forum. I mistaken mono, Shoutgrace, and Virgil, but not you  :Biggrin: .

----------


## toni

> muh...muh...MY crush? hehehe... I'd never tell


Oh, yes you will, sister, because we'll let you! :Alien:

----------


## dramasnot6

Naw..tis alright. My only posts after i revealed that would be a million of these  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:  

Who else has one to share? and have we gotten robins out yet?

----------


## Nightshade

Toni its hardly news who robins forum crush is well since he seems to be stringingg you along and I havent read the entire thread Id better not say had I?

----------


## dramasnot6

> Oh come now! Please do share  (<---How could you say no to that beaming smile?).


Aww you HAD to use my favorite emoticon!!! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 

Nightshade, maybe itll be more fun to keep people guessing? Hmm...unless of course anyone is really impatient to know...

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Is her user name based on a fictional character from a 19th century novel written by a female author?


Actually, no.  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

Does her name start with 'm-' and end in '-ir'?

----------


## Shannanigan

> Does her name start with 'm-' and end in '-ir'?


 :FRlol:  

I really do seem to remember Robin reavealing his crush earlier in this thread, and much to my disappointment it was not me  :Wink:  But hey, we got a good 30 PM's in just one night out of it, didn't we Robin? lol...

----------


## kilted exile

> Really? When was that ? I know that you're a lad since the first time you join the forum. I mistaken mono, Shoutgrace, and Virgil, but not you .


http://www.online-literature.com/for...?t=4218&page=3

See pages 3 & 4, Post # 37.

----------


## Madhuri

Guys, if you have not realised this, then I have to tell you something -- If you want any girl attention or she having a crush on you, you should start posting in the serious threads........ :Wink:   :FRlol:

----------


## toni

where d'you get that Vunderful idea, my fair Maddie? :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> where d'you get that Vunderful idea, my fair Maddie?


Need I say from where.... :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

'Course, Mads...  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> Need I say from where....



I might have guessed... :Biggrin:  

And for the guys, it wouldn't hurt if you listen to _Good Music_ too. :Thumbs Up: 




> Toni its hardly news who robins forum crush is well since he seems to be stringingg you along and I havent read the entire thread Id better not say had I?


Ya mean me? 
Oh, no, dear Nightshade.  :FRlol:  
His hints don't suggest the word _alien_. Hihihi! :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Does it begin in E by any chance :Rolleyes:

----------


## toni

I'm sorry nightshade but I find it hard to understand what you're sayin' :Smile: 
Can you be more literal? :Biggrin:  
Give this alien a break, she just learned how tuh speak eengleesh.. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
HIhihi :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

I was just saying is robins crush someone whose name begins in E and somtimes ends in e as well??

----------


## toni

Oh! Okay! :Biggrin: 

Well, homestly, I dunno the answer meself... :Biggrin: 
I tried PM-ing him once, no thrice now- and my guesses were
1. Lain
2. thefemalemind
3. dramasnot

He answered negative. Thrice.

----------


## TEND

But he stated only one guess per person, so he may have been misleading on your other guesses....

----------


## Nightshade

Robin are you doing the I am so mysterious thing again???
I really ought to go and read the 4 pages I missed hadnt i??

----------


## toni

> But he stated only one guess per person, so he may have been misleading on your other guesses....


But he seemed to be telling the truth, TEND! 
Oh........*thinking* Robin and the word truth are like water and oil, they don't mix.,  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

*sighs*


> Does her name start with 'm-' and end in '-ir'?



_________________________

----------


## AimusSage

you are half right Scher!  :Nod:

----------


## Scheherazade

Which half?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

what are we guessing???
:S:S :Confused:

----------


## toni

Do you know then, Aims?
Spill!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

Tsss, Aimus never tells anyone anything useful, DO NOT trust him !

 :Tongue:

----------


## toni

Why does my Schokokeks always trying to provoke the turnipey guy?
He seems nice!  :Biggrin: 
Really.
Is there something i should know about Aims?

----------


## Nightshade

> Tsss, Aimus never tells anyone anything useful, DO NOT trust him !


well I wouldnt say never trust him....but take it with a pinch of salt



> Why does my Schokokeks always trying to provoke the turnipey guy?
> He seems nice! 
> Really.
> Is there something i should know about Aims?


thats beacus eyour still newish around here and seems is the operative word  :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## toni

oh.... I see.....*thinks*
Im gonna be careful now.... :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

> oh.... I see.....*thinks*
> Im gonna be careful now....


Never too late! 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Hey! No picking on my love monkey Aimus!  :Flare:  

 :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:  (did I really just type love monkey???  :Blush:  )  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

hahahah! :Biggrin:  what is a lovemonkey? :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hey! No picking on my love monkey Aimus!


Did she really just type 'love monkey'???

 :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

"Love Monkey" would be great for Aimus' Custom User Title.
We should suggest it! :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

:FRlol: 
love monkey? :Eek2:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Why does my Schokokeks always trying to provoke the turnipey guy?


Oh, you got this completely wrong, toni, its _he_ who grabs every opportunity to tease _me_  :Tongue: . The judgement that he never told anyone anything useful was a self-characterising statement by the very gentleman himself  :Wink: .

----------


## dramasnot6

Wow you guys have guessed so many females for robin. I think its come to the point where this crush is imaginary? :Eek:

----------


## RobinHood3000

~sigh~ My forum crush insists that I stop being mean to you, lest she torture me in kind. So, I shall announce that my forum crush is none other than...

EDIT: My forum crush continues to confuse me, as she just told me she does not wish her name disclosed. What do you want me to do, love???

----------


## Misscaroline

Curses Robin! Tell us!
Miss Caroline

----------


## RobinHood3000

But where's the fun in that? Besides, my crush hasn't told me what she wants me to tell you guys yet.


Now that we've lured you into posting here, though, YOU'RE the one that has to disclose, now.  :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

Oh, oops. I saw the post before it was changed...(the secret shall be safe with me!)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, thanks for keeping the secret, kathy.

Refresh my memory - who's your crush?

----------


## Misscaroline

Bonus points to kathycf for keeping your secret, Robin. And since you insist, why don't I play it with your rules?

Any takers?

Miss Caroline

----------


## AimusSage

> Oh, you got this completely wrong, toni, its _he_ who grabs every opportunity to tease _me_ . The judgement that he never told anyone anything useful was a self-characterising statement by the very gentleman himself .


You make it too easy for me Choco Cookie!  :Wink:  I refuse to tease you this time, consider yourself lucky  :Tongue: 

And before you forget, just because I never say anything useful, doesn't mean that I don't mean what I say!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

> hahahah! what is a lovemonkey?


That is a question that knows no answer.  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmmm...misscaroline, I accept your challenge. Clues?

----------


## Misscaroline

Welllllllll, not particularly. It's someone who makes me laugh a lot...

----------


## toni

> Oh, you got this completely wrong, toni, its _he_ who grabs every opportunity to tease _me_ . The judgement that he never told anyone anything useful was a self-characterising statement by the very gentleman himself .


OH............
WEll, anyone who teases my Shoko cookie is cheeky!  :Alien:  






> ~sigh~ My forum crush insists that I stop being mean to you, lest she torture me in kind. So, I shall announce that my forum crush is none other than...
> 
> EDIT: My forum crush continues to confuse me, as she just told me she does not wish her name disclosed. What do you want me to do, love???


It is official, robin's _crush_
is _imaginary indeed._ He's just pulling our legs..Trying to make us guess..
That's so mean of you, Robin!

----------


## dramasnot6

> It is official, robin's _crush_
> is _imaginary indeed._ He's just pulling our legs..Trying to make us guess..
> That's so mean of you, Robin!


I knew it!! shame shame to play such tricks.... :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

what will I have to pay kathy to get the answer???

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nonsense, dramasnot. I assure you, my forum crush is very real, to the touch, sight, and smell.

----------


## Schokokeks

> OH............
> WEll, anyone who teases my Shoko cookie is cheeky!


Why, thank you, Toni  :Biggrin: .
There you go, Aimus, nothing comes close to chivalry among women  :Wink: .

Oh well, never mind all the teasing, remember it'll be Christmas soon:
*offers reconciliation cookie to Aimus*  :Biggrin: 

Aww, Robin, do tell, the suspense is becoming unbearable!

----------


## toni

> Nonsense, dramasnot. I assure you, my forum crush is very real, to the touch, sight, and smell.


It is good that she _is very real_. 
Now could you tell us?
I am running out of poetic angels! :FRlol:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'll wait for her to tell, I'm sorry. But when she does, you'll know she's real, though not as well as I...

----------


## toni

Does she know then?
Hmmm.. Maybe it is Julie! :Smile:

----------


## RobinHood3000

She knows, and goodness knows I care deeply for Julie, but no, 'tis not her.

----------


## toni

Oh, yeah, im so stupid. :Smile: 
more hints?

----------


## Madhuri

He just wants all the girls attention, if he tells about his crush, all will move on to the next person..... :Biggrin: 


Girls, ignore him...and he will surely tell...*me pretending as if I never knew Robin*

----------


## RobinHood3000

True, but not the reason.  :Cool:

----------


## toni

oh, yeah, maybe, robin lacks some vitamin or mineral in his system..
Maybe, vitamin W? 
(Vitamin Women?) harhar :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> He just wants all the girls attention, if he tells about his crush, all will move on to the next person.....
> 
> 
> Girls, ignore him...and he will surely tell...*me pretending as if I never knew Robin*


  :Rolleyes:  I think Maddie hit this on the head. I say we all ignore Robin.  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

Whatever my lovey Uncle Virgy says, I'll follow!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> Why, thank you, Toni .
> There you go, Aimus, nothing comes close to chivalry among women .


I like being cheeky!  :Nod:  I'm a cheeky and chivalrous king. I just happen to like teasing you choco cookie.  :Biggrin: 




> Oh well, never mind all the teasing, remember it'll be Christmas soon:
> *offers reconciliation cookie to Aimus*


Yay! I've got my own Choco Cookie!  :Banana:  You're mine now. I'm putting you in a jar  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

*ignores robin* whos next?

----------


## Laindessiel

You! Who else? 'Bout time, Drame....

Who is it....

But I'll be quick to point out you can never guess mine...and if you do, mum is mouth.... :FRlol:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Yay! I've got my own Choco Cookie!  You're mine now. I'm putting you in a jar


Do so, you're the king. But be a mild ruler, please, and kindly place a book next to the jar, pages facing me in my jar, if you don't mind. That way, I can at least be an educated cookie and won't get bored in your jar.  :Biggrin: 

Was that a challenge, Lain ?  :Tongue:

----------


## Laindessiel

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!! Don't get me all wrong! Please don't start. It is contagious!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Misscaroline

Gee, Robin, that was a little too much for me to know... Not going to hazard a guess at mine, or do you not have enough pieces to finish the puzzle?  :Wink: 

Miss Caroline

----------


## Laindessiel

> I'll wait for her to tell, I'm sorry. But when she does, you'll know she's real, though not as well as I...


Gosh you told her? How?!!!

----------


## AimusSage

> Do so, you're the king. But be a mild ruler, please, and kindly place a book next to the jar, pages facing me in my jar, if you don't mind. That way, I can at least be an educated cookie and won't get bored in your jar.


I'll do one better, and place the jar in the library! I'll even let you out once in a while to look for a new book. How's that for being a mild ruler?  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> You! Who else? 'Bout time, Drame....
> 
> Who is it....
> 
> But I'll be quick to point out you can never guess mine...and if you do, mum is mouth....



oh no. you wont get away with that! :Tongue:  youve been here longer so we must guess you first! :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Oh, my crush knows quite well who she is.

As for you, misscaroline, I'd guess myself, but again, that's probably my ego talking. So I'll guess...Pendragon?

----------


## Misscaroline

No, and it's not Aimus either. I love my little martian, but the commute between his planet and my plot on the dark side of the moon is just too tough...  :Wink: 

As for another clue... Well, we have alot in common and I find him almost everywhere I go...
MC  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmmm...tough one. Perhaps you're going the way of toni and crushing on cuppa?

----------


## Misscaroline

Not quite...  :Blush: 

Robin, you seem persistent. And here I thought you knew everything...  :Tongue: 

MC

----------


## RobinHood3000

Curiosity's killing me, and I'm yet unsatisifed.  :Tongue:  I MUST KNOW!!!


Virgil?

----------


## toni

uncle Virg! then I would be calling Miss caroline Aunt Caroline! haha! :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

No, although I admit I have a soft spot for Virgil, modern and ancient... Anyone else?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Well, I give up. Somebody help??? Not knowing is really starting to gnaw at me.

----------


## toni

It would be a good idea if Miss Caroline would reveal now.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

Well, I'd gnaw on you instead if it'd help, Robin.  :Wink:  But I have to go to bed now- I suppose if my crush says it's okay, I'll tell...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Gnaw on me?  :Blush:   :Blush:  Why so flirtatious with me, Caroline? Unless...?

----------


## Misscaroline

No, sire, I think I can rescue myself... :Blush:

----------


## RobinHood3000

From what? Or whom??

----------


## Misscaroline

From the mundanity of suburban America. So tiresome. Well, I'm sure there are others, but that one's foremost on mind because of the gigantic lock on my door keeping me from stargazing...

----------


## dramasnot6

i gotta say Misscaroline i admire your stubborness and wit in the face of pushy men. I only aspire to be 1/2 as much so.

----------


## Misscaroline

You have no idea. I'm impossible. Not impossible to push around or anything like that-- simply impossible. And I have to say that I'm not telling until Robin does... sorry...
MC

----------


## toni

> Hmmm...tough one. Perhaps you're going the way of toni and crushing on cuppa?



Whatever does the Bowman mean by that?  :Brow:

----------


## Virgil

> No, although I admit I have a soft spot for Virgil, modern and ancient... Anyone else?


Thank you Miss Caroline. I'm not sure I know emnough about you yet, but you seem like an intelligent young lady. Anyone that can stand up to Robin is OK in my book.  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

> You have no idea. I'm impossible. Not impossible to push around or anything like that-- simply impossible. And I have to say that I'm not telling until Robin does... sorry...
> MC



well youve got full support down on this end

----------


## Misscaroline

Why, thank you, Virgil and Drame. (May I call you Drame?) And I'm not standing up to Robin per se- it's more along the lines of adamantly resisting the urge to spill the beans on my own crush to torment him just like he's been playing with you... And I promise you, if Robin tries to push me around, he'll discover very quickly that I push back...  :Smile: 
MC

----------


## miss tenderness

does my forum crush have to be from the other sex :Biggrin: ?

----------


## Misscaroline

While I still feel like a new-comer, I'm gonna take a guess and say that's a no... Although a possibly uncomfortable discovery if said crush is not thus oriented... :Blush:  But it's your decision! Who?

----------


## Nightshade

> does my forum crush have to be from the other sex?


ummm no, but I wouldnt tell your fiancee.


Or maybe you should .. :Goof:   :FRlol:

----------


## Misscaroline

I agree with Nightshade- on both points :Tongue:  !

----------


## miss tenderness

> While I still feel like a new-comer, I'm gonna take a guess and say that's a no... Although a possibly uncomfortable discovery if said crush is not thus oriented... But it's your decision! Who?


is this for me,missy?
if so,I'm waiting for ur guess :Wink:  


Night: :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  not that way please!

----------


## Misscaroline

Missy being me, I assume? Then yes, and don't tell me you're getting in on the secrecy game too...

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin: ,yes missy is you misscaroline!


waiting for your guess?lol

----------


## Misscaroline

Well, how on earth am I supposed to guess? You all know each far better than I do! By walking in I can automatically pick out your crush?!

----------


## miss tenderness

oh :Biggrin: have'nt you just suggested to do?or it maybe I have misunderstood you!that's why I asked if you meant me in your previous post !

calm down! :Biggrin: do not suggest anything dear!

I'm wondering if Grace has posted her crush :Biggrin: ?aftere you till the end Grace!

----------


## Misscaroline

Sorry, I'm just looking down the tunnel of a very long day. :sheepish: Didn't mean to snap. But leave the guessing to these guys-- I could never presume that I knew who you did and didn't like.  :Blush:

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin: no worries,Misscaroline :Smile:

----------


## Misscaroline

I worry all the time-- it's no trouble at all. But if you insist on me guessing, could I have a hint so that I don't insult you with some ludicrous figment of my imagination? Or scroll randomly down the member list?

----------


## grace86

> ohhave'nt you just suggested to do?or it maybe I have misunderstood you!that's why I asked if you meant me in your previous post !
> 
> calm down!do not suggest anything dear!
> 
> I'm wondering if Grace has posted her crush?aftere you till the end Grace!


I know you are referring to me because you were asking me about my forum crush a loonnng time ago...and guess what....I posted it a loooonnng time ago!  :FRlol:  

Goodness, you were so interested I guess you forgot to check the thread dear missT.

Why are you so curious about who my crush is anyway?

I think if you look backward you will find a fight was even going on.  :Blush: 

(You were threatening to follow me weren't you!!)

----------


## dramasnot6

> Why, thank you, Virgil and Drame. (May I call you Drame?) And I'm not standing up to Robin per se- it's more along the lines of adamantly resisting the urge to spill the beans on my own crush to torment him just like he's been playing with you... And I promise you, if Robin tries to push me around, he'll discover very quickly that I push back... 
> MC


Of course you can call me Drame! Ive never been called that before but it sounds pretty cool :Biggrin:  A wonderful(im assuming a fellow feminist too? :Wink:  ) poster like you can call me anything you like! 

hmmm MissTenderdeness, ill have to try to think of some guesses for you....
please give clues!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hmmph. I'll only spill if Misscaroline will, so we'd better arrange an exchange of information.

And I think misstenderness likes Misscaroline, if only for the common formal title and for the fact that misscaroline has no qualms about resisting my charms...

----------


## dramasnot6

Crushes do not sprout from mere names Robin. A user by any other name would write as well. And please, do pierce one of your lovely arrows into your ego, it needs a wee bit deflation :Tongue:  Just kidding, just kidding :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

Why, I thank you Robin for surmising why Misstenderness might like me, but you know as well as I do that my name was not given as a formal title, but as part of the profile of a character created in my distorted image. And I have no problems at all in resisting your overwhelming charm, although I think we could both use to take a dip in reality. And I'm not specifically a feminist, just... strong-willed. I tend to protect the underdog in any situation, particularly if it happens to be me...  :Tongue:  

Although I have a question for Robin: was that an exchange of information or fire we're talking about? I failed to discern a difference...MC

----------


## Virgil

Miss C and Miss T. A missy pair.  :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

Nyeh.  :Tongue:  
Virgil, don't make me whip out my Latin insults. I'm ready. And like I said, the Miss Caroline I'm named after is ANYTHING but a lady as you know it...

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm prepared to disclose my forum crush if you are, "lady."  :Wink:

----------


## Misscaroline

Do as thou wilt, sire. I am but at thine command. 

(Don't go there.  :Tongue:  )

----------


## Virgil

> I'm prepared to disclose my forum crush if you are, "lady."


You mean it's notMiss Caroline?  :Tongue:  




> Nyeh.  
> Virgil, don't make me whip out my Latin insults. I'm ready. And like I said, the Miss Caroline I'm named after is ANYTHING but a lady as you know it...


Who are you named after?

----------


## Misscaroline

There was a "camp" (being a contest-won retreat for play-writing) that I went to last summer, and there we had to write one of the worst plays ever- what we thought made horrible drama. A friend of mine really likes Westerns, but he hates when they're done wrong. So he wrote a really bad Western. I was cast as the female lead... who was inspired by me... who just so happened to be Miss Caroline Pickin's, owner and operator of Slim Pickin's Cathouse  :Blush:  Need I go on?

----------


## RobinHood3000

> You mean it's notMiss Caroline?


Oh, *BUT IT IS.*

Satisfied, Misscaroline? You've dragged the answer out of me.

----------


## Misscaroline

It wasn't me, it was Virgil! Blame him!

Ok, no, it usually is my fault... Might as well take the blame. Any consoloation prize that comes with it? :wink:

Alright, well, the cat's out of the bag now. Robin has a crush on me. w00t! Because my crush is Robin. And Aimus can come out of the woodwork for his laugh now...Sorry for causing such *mayhem* on the forum... I'll try and keep him in line next time...MC

Satisfied, Robin?

----------


## Virgil

> There was a "camp" (being a contest-won retreat for play-writing) that I went to last summer, and there we had to write one of the worst plays ever- what we thought made horrible drama. A friend of mine really likes Westerns, but he hates when they're done wrong. So he wrote a really bad Western. I was cast as the female lead... who was inspired by me... who just so happened to be Miss Caroline Pickin's, owner and operator of Slim Pickin's Cathouse  Need I go on?


No thanks. Interesting, I think?

----------


## Misscaroline

Very interesting. Not fit to be told to children interesting. I'll admit it was kind of flattering, until I was cast as every bimbo and drug addict in subsequent plays as well. Although it was creepy, since virtually no one knew me at the outset and THAT turned up three days later... And there was only be and another femme, so it wasn't like he was just being polite and cast me instead...

----------


## Laindessiel

> Oh, *BUT IT IS.*
> 
> Satisfied, Misscaroline? You've dragged the answer out of me.


WHOA! Is it for real? It's Miss Caroline then!!!!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  I never thought it was her because I thought she was kind of in the same age bracket as Kelly Sprout judging form her username, with a "Miss". Same thing I with Miss T. before when I was still new....

 :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  

So Rob's done! Drame next!!!! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

Drame next! (Now I can go kick Robin for making you guys guess...)

----------


## toni

Aaaaackkk! So It is Miss Caroline and Robin! 
I would have never guessed it! :Biggrin: 
Hmmm.. Now that is what you call a Forum Couple.. :Blush: 

My Lovey Dramasnot is next! Woohoo! :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

(Sorry about all the hoopla. You know how Robin can be with secrecy... We had to play like we were arguing, which we sort of were- not in a bad way- in order to keep suspicion away...)MC

----------


## kathycf

Very dramatically done, btw.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

Im sure Ill have a comment on this turn of events when I wake up enough to realise its 530 and if I dont get dressed now ILl miss train and be late for work....*yawn*

----------


## miss tenderness

> I know you are referring to me because you were asking me about my forum crush a loonnng time ago...and guess what....I posted it a loooonnng time ago!  
> 
> Goodness, you were so interested I guess you forgot to check the thread dear missT.
> 
> Why are you so curious about who my crush is anyway?
> 
> I think if you look backward you will find a fight was even going on. 
> 
> (You were threatening to follow me weren't you!!)


I remmebr that forum crush talking :Biggrin: 
wanna know why I'm interested?I want to see who do you like behind your fiance back :FRlol: this may give another lady (me)the courage to post behind her fiance's back :FRlol: the prob grace is that I have crush on my fellow ladies more than guys! :Biggrin: 


I hardly know Miss Caroline,but she seems interesting lady :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> I know you are referring to me because you were asking me about my forum crush a loonnng time ago...and guess what....I posted it a loooonnng time ago!  
> 
> Goodness, you were so interested I guess you forgot to check the thread dear missT.
> 
> Why are you so curious about who my crush is anyway?
> 
> I think if you look backward you will find a fight was even going on. 
> 
> (You were threatening to follow me weren't you!!)




Ah, weren't those the days?  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:  


I think that I would have a sure crush on Grace but I hardly ever see her posts  :Frown: , so instead I only get to have a crush on her papers that she lets me read  :Biggrin: . And the brilliant anthropological/socio-cultural theories she graciously explains to me.  :Wink: 

Plus, that thing miss tenderness mentioned, something about being engaged to be united in holy matrimony forever??  :Confused:   :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Drame next! (Now I can go kick Robin for making you guys guess...)





> My Lovey Dramasnot is next! Woohoo!



wait wait wait, hold your horses guys! We still have Ms.T and laindessiel to get through. lets put some organization to crushing :Tongue:  or perhaps im procrastinating my own :Blush:   :FRlol:

----------


## miss tenderness

Drame is trying to escape :Tongue: 
I'm giving you my turn,sweetheart.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Drame is trying to escape
> I'm giving you my turn,sweetheart.


Aww thank you. But the holiday season is coming near and i really wouldnt want to deprive you of yours Ms.T.

----------


## toni

Hello, Drama! You can start the guessing game by giving hints... :Biggrin:

----------


## miss tenderness

yours???!!

who are they,Drame :Biggrin: ?

----------


## dramasnot6

:Blush:  mm its a bit embaressing to admit.....im even reluctant to PM my alien sister about it!

----------


## toni

oh, Pm me, drame! You know Ill never judge you!;D

----------


## Schokokeks

> wait wait wait, hold your horses guys! We still have Ms.T and laindessiel to get through. lets put some organization to crushing or perhaps im procrastinating my own


Oh, don't you worry, we're enough hungry guessers to do all three of you simultaneously  :Wink: 
So, be kind enough to give us a first hint as to your crush, will you ?  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

i agree with my Shokokeks.. :Wave:  hi Choco cookie!

----------


## dramasnot6

Lain, please tell first! or some clues would be fun, im really curious to know yours :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

Hi there, toni  :Wave: 




> Lain, please tell first! or some clues would be fun, im really curious to know yours


You're really good at distracting attention, aren't you ?  :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Caroline, Caroline, Caroline...'tis no fun if you explain our little pre-arranged subterfuge in stark detail  :Tongue: , and even less if you neglect to mention the fact that we were aware of our mutual crush even before the guessing began  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Misscaroline

Aware, yes. Admitting? Not likely. Besides, someone had to burst your bubble of secrecy... I'm just glad I could help  :Tongue:  ! And what was I supposed to do, wait around for you all night? Think again! Besides, people were asking questions of me, and you know how I sympathize with extreme curiosity... :wink: MC

----------


## RobinHood3000

Indeed, I do, Misscaroline  :Blush: ...and I can't apologize enough for abandoning you last night.

----------


## Lily Adams

:FRlol:  Oh, that was good. I, being more of an observer than a speaker, read that whole little performance and was fooled! (Were'nt we all?) You two should base a short story on that or something.

----------


## miss tenderness

:Biggrin:  Lily: what an elegant lady you are with these bright colores :Smile: >>>this has nothing to do with the crush ting :FRlol: I just wanted to say it and where els can I find Lily!

----------


## Lily Adams

Thank you, Miss Tenderness! I just prefer my font to match with my avatar and signature, that's all.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Lain, please tell first! or some clues would be fun, im really curious to know yours



My mouth is more zipped than an army's coat.  :Nod:  You, Drame...It's your turn! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## miss tenderness

and you make it everytime you post sth! oh,you gotta see me! running faster than the wind in everything. I should learn from the elegant lady :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Missed your charm, Taleen! How are you?

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh! I'm flattered!

----------


## miss tenderness

you're welcome, Lily.

hey,Lain,how are you?I'm fine if you are fine :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Si, si! I agree with Miss T. Very lovely and lady-like, Lily! And lives in a rose garden? Whatta combination!

Oh Miss T, I'm all good! The typhoon's gone, the weather's good, the power, even for a sec, hasn't been cut off and we could do our reading using the fluorescent lights and not burning torches!

I've read who your "someone" is, Miss T. And don't worry, I could never think that you are taking advantage. Not at all!

----------


## miss tenderness

I've read who your "someone" is, Miss T. And don't worry, I could never think that you are taking advantage. Not at all!
__________________
more explaination,plz,Lain :FRlol: not getting what you are saying :Confused: 


oh,glad to hear about that the candle prob is over,though reading in candles is just so romantic :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

Not so romantic for me. It blurs my vision and I don't need more of it as I am wearing glasses already. 
-------------------------------
I have read the previous pages of this thread and...uh...you said who your crush is...

And how come you stopped calling me "Laind"? That name was especially made for your use!  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Si, si! I agree with Miss T. Very lovely and lady-like, Lily! And lives in a rose garden? Whatta combination!


Yes, it's very fragrant here! Come visit some time!

----------


## Laindessiel

I'd be pleased! I'd bring Beauty with me. Can she come too?  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

Everyone is welcome! We'll have tea party.

----------


## Laindessiel

I'd love that! Very English...although I'm not so much of a tea drinker (with or without milk and with or without sugar), I'll just gulp the stuff down to be with such exquisite ladies! What are we going to talk about then? *thinking, thinking* Oh! How 'bout Prince William?  :FRlol:

----------


## Lily Adams

There can be coffee for the non-tea lover! (Or whatever suits your fancy.) We could talk about lots of lady-like things. (Like Prince William, or other members of the Royal British Monarchy, past or present.)

Maybe we should move this conversation to the Girl's Only Thread.  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

Do tell us.....these three girls seem to be more mysterious than Robin....i'll have to make thrice the effort to ignore them..before they told us..... :Rolleyes: ...

jus' joking..... :Biggrin:  oh girls, come now......do tell us.....

*waiting for the revelation to come*

----------


## Lily Adams

Me? I don't have one.

----------


## Madhuri

I meant Miss T, Drama and Lain.....

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh, okay. Sorry. (Here's a good time to go back to observing...  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## Laindessiel

Hey there Mads! Miss T's loverboy (I think I'm allowed to mention him) is the Admin, Chris Beasley (see first few pages of this thread). But she just meant that as half-joke...Maybe...

Regarding Drame, I still have to persuade her....

Regarding moi? Oh, please!!! I didn't even tell Toni and she keeps buggin the hell out of me!  :Eek2:  *too much pressure inside the pressure cooker!*. Hehe.
I'm too embarrassed to tell. I can't live with you guys knowing...

----------


## Madhuri

I thought Miss T recently said she had a crush on one of the ladies........I now remember...yeah she did write about Admin, so this means a new crush....

I dont know why you and Drame are so reluctant......that guy wont come out of your comp if you did tell....... :Wink:   :Biggrin: 

anyways, what was I saying....yes....I was ignoring you all...why am I talking.... :Rolleyes: 

*getting back to ignoring*

----------


## Laindessiel

Getting funnier by the minute Mads...Do you have the will to ignore us?  :FRlol:  Hehe...

How 'bout YOURS?

*not ignoring Maddie*

----------


## miss tenderness

> I've read who your "someone" is, Miss T. And don't worry, I could never think that you are taking advantage. Not at all!


hehe,you mean Chris,the Admin(I have forgotten that I posted that,Lain reminded me in a pm :Biggrin: )it was all coz of that speech of democracy,can anyone dig and bring it out from these pages?I'm dying to read it again and let the new memebers read it. you'll all have crush o him for that speech :FRlol:  

Maddie,caught you!you came here at last.who is ur crush? :Biggrin:  

btw,I do not have crush on a lady, :FRlol:  I have crush on someladies!not literally crush,but literary :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

haha, what a joke you played on us Miss T! :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

> hehe,you mean Chris,the Admin(I have forgotten that I posted that,Lain reminded me in a pm)it was all coz of that speech of democracy,can anyone dig and bring it out from these pages?I'm dying to read it again and let the new memebers read it. you'll all have crush o him for that speech 
> 
> Maddie,caught you!you came here at last.who is ur crush? 
> 
> btw,I do not have crush on a lady, I have crush on someladies!not literally crush,but literary


I do not have a crush on anyone..... :Biggrin:  It will take a lot more than just being on litnet for me to have even a crush on someone..... :Wink: 

Perhaps, I should read that speech...

Someladies??? *thinking this is getting interesting* he he he....

BTW, I am still ignoring you girls........ :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

ignoring who madhuri? me?

----------


## Virgil

I hope Lain and toni are ok. I just saw on the news a typhoon has hit the Philipines and could be hundreds dead. 

My thoughts are with you two sisters. Hope you're ok.

----------


## dramasnot6

oh no!! thats horrible....I really hope theyre ok too. :Frown: 

LAIN!! YOURE ON!!!! YAAAAY! u ok????

----------


## Laindessiel

> I hope Lain and toni are ok. I just saw on the news a typhoon has hit the Philipines and could be hundreds dead. 
> 
> My thoughts are with you two sisters. Hope you're ok.


Thanks Uncle Virg for your concern. The typhoon has left us already, leaving only the tail, causing strong winds, but we're all okay, I thank God very much. The people in other regions aren't doing so well: their power has been cut off and parts of their houses (the ones who live in the provinces) got blown away by the wind! Add to that the fact that the Mayon Volcano is threatening to erupt anytime soon! Big, fat and black billowing smoke can already be seen from the crater! People living at the foot of it (they don't follow the law about not setting up houses 10 kilometers away from such natural land forms that can anytime create disaster) are already being evacuated and hundreds of families already lost their homes due to landslide caused by the trembling of the volcano. I hope and pray that EVERYTHING will turn out better. 




> oh no!! thats horrible....I really hope theyre ok too.


Thanks Drame. Appreciate it much.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh Lain...I am so sorry. You and your family are in my heart and wishes. I hope everything gets better for everyone over there.

----------


## Laindessiel

It's nice to know that people care..... :Smile:  Thanks again.
Although we won't be putting those that happened out of our heads, let's not be so sober. Hey, we are here in this forum to have fun!

Soooo......back..........who is it?  :Biggrin:  How much persuasion do I need to have a decent result?  :Biggrin:  Am I being too rude, Drame?!

----------


## dramasnot6

aww you could never been rude lain! well....fine...want me to give a clue??

----------


## Laindessiel

Aww. But I am sometimes, just tell me when!  :Nod: 

Dying to recieve a clue, Drame........*waiting for a relevant clue*

----------


## dramasnot6

well alright, but only one! Im just evil that way :Biggrin:  

I admire their writing

----------


## toni

Let's squeeze Lain to the truth first.
I'm bugging her 24/7 but she wont budge.
Dang.
She let me mention 5 forum guys and I did.
She said I already said the guy's name.
I cant disclose any of the 5 now to save this alien's life..
So sorry. 
Maybe Ill tell you by PM?
Ill ask her first..
hold on...

----------


## dramasnot6

ok, I'm holding :Smile:  how exciting...you can tell her i wont reveal till she does! and even then youre gonna have to guess it first :Tongue:

----------


## toni

*pouts and whimpers*
She said I can't tell you the Magical forum 5 guys.- even by PM.
How mean!  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

aww...well will she let us guess or give clues? or does she want to skip her turn completely?

----------


## toni

She said she's not ready yet. Maybe someday.. :Biggrin: 
But I already have 2 forum guys in my hands..
It is either ***** or ****
Whoever he is, he must be handsome, Lain never chooses anyone who's face is just so~so. But as everyone in ths forum are gorgeous people, the guessing will prove to be hard for us guessers :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

So its a guy with a pic? hmmm 
ah well, tell her she has my full support whenever she is ready! everyone should go on their own time....im thinking that i will have to rely on luck for no one to guess mine....

----------


## toni

i will try my very very very best to to make her spill..
Give me until to-night, Deariedram. :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

I have my full trust in your persuasive abilities Toni. The best of luck to you!!! wow, i wonder if everyone feels so tense after first letting their crush be guessed on?

----------


## toni

yeah, I could sell a dream to a pessimist, that's how good I am. :Biggrin: 
Even Lain tells me that I am a good at making her do things..
I have  :Alien:  power..
Until tonight!....... :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Is Virgil _really_ only like an Uncle to you two??

----------


## dramasnot6

yes! of course robin, please do not enlighten us as to what you were thinking.....

----------


## RobinHood3000

Nyeh.  :Tongue:  Just a thought - Lain, Toni, and Virgil are very friendly towards, each other, after all.

----------


## miss tenderness

> I do not have a crush on anyone..... It will take a lot more than just being on litnet for me to have even a crush on someone.....
> 
> Perhaps, I should read that speech...
> 
> Someladies??? *thinking this is getting interesting* he he he....
> 
> BTW, I am still ignoring you girls........


yes,Maddie,read it.It was long time ago and I still remmebr it!it was really funny and honest.

ignoring :Flare:  us :Bawling:  

am I included?

----------


## Laindessiel

> Nyeh.  Just a thought - Lain, Toni, and Virgil are very friendly towards, each other, after all.


Presume what you want to presume, Rob.  :Crash:  We are not oldie-grabbers (I don't know what the opposite of a baby-snatcher is)!  :Sick:  Well, what you are implying is as frivolous as I loving my dad in a sweltery way! Yuk yuk... :Tongue:  

But ofcourse, you meant it as a joke.....Right?  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

> yes,Maddie,read it.It was long time ago and I still remmebr it!it was really funny and honest.


I sure will.....




> ignoring us 
> 
> am I included?


yes ofcourse....he he he.......but it doesnt work, you see.... :Frown:  none of you have told us about your crush.....so i'll just stop ignoring you all and return to pestering untill you tell us..... :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> Presume what you want to presume, Rob.  We are not oldie-grabbers (I don't know what the opposite of a baby-snatcher is)!  Well, what you are implying is as frivolous as I loving my dad in a sweltery way! Yuk yuk... 
> 
> But ofcourse, you meant it as a joke.....Right?





> Nyeh.  Just a thought - Lain, Toni, and Virgil are very friendly towards, each other, after all.


 :Flare:  Well, Robin, I don't rob the cradle, and the girls treat me like an uncle. They warm my heart. I do hope you're kidding.

----------


## Laindessiel

Maddie can't resist, Maddie can't resist.........Ha!

So Drame! "I admire his writing." Hmmmm, lots of writers to choose from! Lemmee see. I am hazarding a guess at, maybe, Rob? He's a good writer. Although Uncles Pen and Virg fall into the description, they're quadruple your age. And I don't wanna be like Rob who's tacky. Joking Robin! So there. I guess Rob?  :Wink: 

Robin is in trouble, Robin is in troube! Uncle Virg is furious, Uncle Virg is furious!

You overwhelm my heart too, Uncle Virg.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Although Uncles Pen and Virg fall into the description, they're quadruple your age. So there. I guess Rob?


Well, quadruple is a little high. How old do you think I am? :Tongue:  Let's just say a little more than double.

----------


## Madhuri

> Maddie can't resist, Maddie can't resist.........Ha!


 :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:  and some more  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Laindessiel

Ah no! Sorry to offend, Uncle Virg! 

I was going back to the estimating method back when I was in Grade 1 that when the number's 1 to 4, you go back to the estimation that you have to choose the lower amount. For example, Drame is 14 -- so I estimated that I go back to 10. So 10 x 4 = 40. So maybe 35? About that age you are Uncle Virg, right?

----------


## Virgil

> Ah no! Sorry to offend, Uncle Virg! 
> 
> I was going back to the estimating method back when I was in Grade 1 that when the number's 1 to 4, you go back to the estimation that you have to choose the lower amount. For example, Drame is 14 -- so I estimated that I go back to 10. So 10 x 4 = 40. So maybe 35? About that age you are Uncle Virg, right?


I'm 44 with a birthday less than two weeks away. I'm getting too old.  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

> I'm 44 with a birthday less than two weeks away. I'm getting too old.


Oh, come now....havent you heard 'Old is Gold' and you are not _that_ old......

Where would we all be, without the wisdom of yours and Pen....

----------


## Laindessiel

I remember your birthday (it's on my celphone calendar) and I will be the one to start the thread!!! 

Putting a year more in a person's profile, as I always say, is wisdom. And I admire great men who made it this far using their intellect and wit. So getting old is getting maturer. And after all, "30 is when you get a brain. 40 is when you find out who you are." I forgot who said that already.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Oh, phoo, Virg - that's not all that old. And I was only talking about a crush - I wasn't implying anything inappropriate. Kathy and I flirt, and she's a bit older than I am. Besides, what young lady could help gravitating towards you?

----------


## Laindessiel

Flirt! Cringing is what happens to me when I hear that word. Or "read" that word.

Good thing it's a joke Rob. Blimey, people are so serious these days! Including me.  :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Affection doesn't have to equal crush, now, does it?

----------


## Laindessiel

Nah, unless misinterpreted. Like most people tend to do these days. Why, was it, before?

----------


## RobinHood3000

...never mind. I'm too  :Confused: .

I wonder when Drame will get back to us  :Blush: ...

----------


## Laindessiel

Yiheeeee......
Teasing is my thing....just DON'T DO IT TO ME.

Heard that Drame? Rob's looking for ya.... :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Wow....I'm never going to sleep again. Miss too much action round these gossipy parts. I decided my dearest Lain that if Toni can't convince you I will attempt by not reavealing anything until you let us guess yours. You dont have to give clues or anything, just confirm if someone guesses right. Can we cyber-shake on it?

----------


## mir

huh. i have to come back on this thread! sounds like it's getting interesting!  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> I remember your birthday (it's on my celphone calendar) and I will be the one to start the thread!!!



 :Alien:  We will see about that, Lain..'tis a race...*eyes narrowing with competition*

----------


## dramasnot6

has the guessing begun for lain? is my guessing for mine still on a hault?

----------


## Nightshade

You do realise your all mad, I hope?  :FRlol: 

Im glad landi and toni are OK :Biggrin:   :Nod: 
Well Illadmit first Im getting reall confused here so if I get this all wrong dont be mad but it is landi and toni who are RL sisters??

----------


## toni

Yes, nightshade, we are real sisters.. :Biggrin: 
And no, im not mad! Why would I be, this is the lady of smilies! :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

Drame, will you reveal? For the others' sake?

----------


## dramasnot6

(sigh) i will , but do you want to simultaneously Lain? next time we're both on? Thatd be really great..i think it would take a little of the attention off my shoulders. Plus, you should have no shame in yours! Mine is much more so. :Frown:

----------


## toni

Oh, geez you guys, why would you too be ashamed of your guys? You two are being perfectly silly! 
ThOse guys are both smart and lovable! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

urgh...you are right as always alien sister. Maybe i should reveal now, since not many are on...hmm...

----------


## toni

Whyevernot? He (your he) will be online 2 hours from now.. I know him. :Biggrin: 
come on! he will see it later and it would be fun! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

2 hours? Ok...ok...ok.....
(deep breathing)
Lain was right
 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## toni

Come on...Mira honey.. :Biggrin: 
You can do it. :Thumbs Up: :

----------


## dramasnot6

if people are too lazy to see what lain had guessed before then they shouldnt bother asking is what i have to say. Im blushing enough without directly mentioning names!

----------


## toni

Okay, Let them just dig that up... :Thumbs Up: :
You just have to admit more clearly than that ya know.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

I'll do the members a favor and not let them labor on digging...Is it okay Drame?

Okay!

Drame's "one" is.................

(drum roll please.....................................)


















It's The Battling Bowman!





No shame, no shame, Mira dear. He's perfectly cavernous... :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Awwww, shucks... :Blush: ...am I really?

----------


## Laindessiel

*shouting through the megaphone*

DRAME, WHERE ARE YOU?!!

----------


## dramasnot6

.....for goodness sakes lain i PM-d you like 10 minutes ago... :Blush:

----------


## Laindessiel

That post was ahead of your PM, Drame! Don't be mad...

----------


## B-Mental

ell-ohh-ell

----------


## dramasnot6

I'm not mad Lain! Never would be at you. Yes, yes, tis true. Now that everyone has had their laugh at my expense, I am proud to announce that that Lain the Loveliest is letting me announce her crush. 



It's------AIMUS!!

----------


## Misscaroline

O.O Wow.... At least you both have very good taste  :Biggrin: !
Just kidding, don't shoot me...~edges away~

----------


## dramasnot6

*blushes furiously* *then blushes on behalf of Lain*

----------


## Misscaroline

:Blush: ? Why  :Blush: ? You two admitted to it...

----------


## dramasnot6

Yes, but it took a lot for both of us to 'fess up and we had an embaressment aftershock of sorts.

----------


## Misscaroline

Oh, sorry. I  :Blush:  for you as well, then...

----------


## Laindessiel

'Tis okay for him to know, honestly. And I'm not blushing...: :Tongue: 

It started just very recently, when Kathy started teasing. But hey Kathy, I loved turnips before knowing Aimus was the King of Turnips! 

Well, well, well, he can't do nothing about it...  :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

lain, I applaud. I do. :Thumbs Up:  
It's awesome that you own up, and I highly approve of your choice. :Wink:  
....~grumble~ I would have owned up so much sooner, but you know how the man of mystery is...

----------


## grace86

Drame and Lain...good choices  :Biggrin:  Eh, don't be so blushy! If you really didn't want to say who your crush was...well then you wouldn't have taken it upon yourselves to be wandering around here would you  :Biggrin:  I'm just teasing...so don't yell at me pleeeezz!!

Misscaroline, who was yours? I'm too lazy to go and look hehe...

----------


## Misscaroline

Robin :Blush: 
Who's yours?

----------


## grace86

Hmm..Shoutgrace (okay now where is he? - last time I came on here and said something, he just showed up lol)

Am I the only one here not completely infatuated with Robin?

I am beginning to wonder about egos here.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm not completely infatuated with Robin!:indignant!

Ok, so I am, but that's a whole different story...

Yes, where is ShoutGrace?

And what about egos? And who's your crush?!

----------


## grace86

HAHAHA...Shoutgrace is mine silly!  :FRlol:  

What I was saying is that last time I was in this conversation with missT, he came and posted out of the blue!

Ego: Robin's head might explode, while I have found that my dear crush, (okay I'm telling you again here) Shoutgrace has an ego of his own...sssshhh don't tell! 

(Disclaimer: Shoutgrace if you're around here somewhere...I'm just making fun!!)

----------


## Misscaroline

Hey, you can have him!~not encroaching~ I was just trying to increase the power of the almighty ShoutGrace signal in the sky...

And don't worry. I've got a large stickpin handy for when Robin reads this, just in case...

----------


## grace86

Okie dokie then! (mmm food)

I'm sure he'll come across the signal at some point!

And keep that stick, both to beat off the competition and to pop robin's ego!

----------


## Misscaroline

Can do! ~brandishing sabre~ Even though it's not really a stick...

Oops. But I have to go get ready...  :Frown:  I gon miss you.

----------


## grace86

See ya later! miss ya!

----------


## Virgil

> HAHAHA...Shoutgrace is mine silly!  
> 
> What I was saying is that last time I was in this conversation with missT, he came and posted out of the blue!
> 
> Ego: Robin's head might explode, while I have found that my dear crush, (okay I'm telling you again here) Shoutgrace has an ego of his own...sssshhh don't tell! 
> 
> (Disclaimer: Shoutgrace if you're around here somewhere...I'm just making fun!!)


I will say that of all the young guys here, I would be most happy if my daughter (if I had one) were to bring him over as a boyfriend or more.   :Wink:  

Robin's not bad either, though. :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

No, they are both very charming gentlemen and any mother/father ought to feel proud to have their child find such catches! I'm sure they'd be very well taken care of...

----------


## grace86

> Hey, you can have him!~not encroaching


OOPS..Misscaroline...I wasn't claiming ownership...I meant to say "Shoutgrace is mine (my crush), silly" as in I had already mentioned it to you in previous post.

I should really type slower.

----------


## grace86

And I agree with you Virgil...the guys on LitNet seem like really great people. I just like making fun of Robin cuz he's so popular...he can take it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Misscaroline

No, I was just being funny... I thought... :Confused: 

It sounded better in my head I guess...

And robin can deal. Vigilantes have gotten worse than ego thrashings...

----------


## grace86

lol, I was just making sure..lil grace isn't selfish.. :Tongue:  

I thought you had to get ready to go?

----------


## Misscaroline

I did, and now I am fully outfitted in spandex and awaiting my ride! Ciao! (will explain later if you wish- I promise it's nothing weird...)

----------


## grace86

lol okay..I will ask you about it later then. Have fun.

----------


## Misscaroline

I'm back and very cranky. Sorry, but it's true.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Thanks a bunch, brother Virg. It's nice to know that parents as well as young ladies are willing to put up with me and my Death-Star-sized ego.  :Biggrin: 

Caroline? Why are you cranky?  :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## toni

> I'm not mad Lain! Never would be at you. Yes, yes, tis true. Now that everyone has had their laugh at my expense, I am proud to announce that that Lain the Loveliest is letting me announce her crush. 
> 
> 
> 
> It's------AIMUS!!


Speaking of Aimus, has anyone seen The Turnipey Guy lately? :Alien:

----------


## Nightshade

I think RL has kidnapped him for a while

----------


## dramasnot6

Did they lead him in a burlap sack with turnip bait? :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

I haven't seen Aimus, and that is very sad. He usually comes out and plays with me... Maybe I should send him a turnip...

And I'm cranky... Well, I'll tell you later. Let's just say I could have used that rescue I've never had...

----------


## toni

I hope The Turnipey Guy will visit soon..
Im geting the feeling someone misses him..
Yihee!

----------


## Laindessiel

I hope you're not hinting on me, Toni.... :Tongue: 

I reckon he's just bidding his time ruling the Turnip Planet, from what I've read in The Turnip Times... :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh, Lain, may i come to your inaugral party for becoming Queen Turnip? that would be so lovely. :Biggrin:

----------


## blackjack092

Personally I think internet relationships are messed up (cant swear...) I mean love isnt love with two people communicating from a far distance and havent even seen each other. for example, my friend. He was in love with this girl from Europe. They woudl talk for hours on aim and post pics on myspace. later he found out she was a fat poser who got pics of some hot chick instead. ok, i just made that story up  :Biggrin:  but u probally get the picture

----------


## TEND

> Personally I think internet relationships are messed up (cant swear...) I mean love isnt love with two people communicating from a far distance and havent even seen each other. for example, my friend. He was in love with this girl from Europe. They woudl talk for hours on aim and post pics on myspace. later he found out she was a fat poser who got pics of some hot chick instead. ok, i just made that story up  but u probally get the picture


That seems rather superficial of you, and whos talking about love? Most of the people on here are much more interested in people for who they are rather than what they look like. If you enjoy talking to someone, and you connect with them on a mental level who cares what they look like (although everyone I've seen on this forum are all very fine looking people). Like I said, also we're not talking about love, just harmless crushes.  :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

Three Cheers for my brother TEND!
*Does the _Praise My Canadian Brother TEND_ Dance*

----------


## miss tenderness

> That seems rather superficial of you, and whos talking about love? Most of the people on here are much more interested in people for who they are rather than what they look like. If you enjoy talking to someone, and you connect with them on a mental level who cares what they look like (although everyone I've seen on this forum are all very fine looking people). Like I said, also we're not talking about love, just harmless crushes.


Exactly,exactly,Tend. :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Laindessiel

Seconding it TENDY. Exact to the point.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

UMm some of us dont belive in Love OR crushes * ducks8 to avoid flying nana's and keyboards....we are still here though and posting and while I may not be leave in _mush_ I do belive in family and Ive adopted quite a few people into my 'family' circle.

----------


## grace86

I've always personally been afraid of internet stalkers  :Biggrin:  Asking my beliefs on whether one can fall in love online is another story.

----------


## Schokokeks

> Drame's "one" is.................
> (drum roll please.....................................)
> It's The Battling Bowman!


Aww, that's so cute, Drama!!  :Smile:  You're quite demanded, aren't you, Robin ?  :Wink: 




> Now that everyone has had their laugh at my expense, I am proud to announce that that Lain the Loveliest is letting me announce her crush. 
> It's------AIMUS!!


Aye, finally Aimus gets to have a better half, that was long overdue  :Tongue: .

----------


## Nightshade

> Aye, finally Aimus gets to have a better half, that was long overdue .


OOoooh can wait for him to see that.... someone should make a note of that for when its eventually his turn to come under the interview light :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> Aye, finally Aimus gets to have a better half, that was long overdue .


Now that's cold Choco Cookie, real cold. 


_Don't worry, I like you too_


 :Wink: 

Who said anything about an interview?

----------


## Misscaroline

No one, but now that you're here, I'll begin the string of people badgering you for one! And don't think I didn't see that little orange statement. Who was it to? :Brow:

----------


## AimusSage

Who was what to?  :Goof:

----------


## Misscaroline

> >>>_Don't worry, I like you too_<<<


You were saying?

----------


## Schokokeks

Dear Aimus, I really really only want your best and wish you lots of luck (forum crushs included  :Biggrin: ). That was fully honest!  :Wink: 

Yeeees, an interview with Aimus! *badgering along*  :Biggrin: 
But isn't Taliesin's coming up ? Or have I already missed that ?

----------


## AimusSage

> You were saying?


I don't know, you tell me.  :Biggrin: 




> Dear Aimus, I really really only want your best and wish you lots of luck (forum crushs included ). That was fully honest!


Well I'm glad to hear it dear choco cookie. It means the world to me. I think I'll let you out of the jar for a while as reward.  :Tongue: 




> Yeeees, an interview with Aimus! *badgering along* 
> But isn't Taliesin's coming up ? Or have I already missed that ?


Again? What interview?  :Tongue:

----------


## Misscaroline

The interview I'm going to get out of you somehow! :Tongue:  ~branidshes sabre~

And for the record, I have no idea. I only know that you like someone, and that you were meek about saying it. I have no idea who...

----------


## AimusSage

> The interview I'm going to get out of you somehow! ~branidshes sabre~


Well, I'm sorry to say this, but unless you go through the proper channels, there is no way you can get an interview out of me.  :Tongue: 




> And for the record, I have no idea. I only know that you like someone, and that you were meek about saying it. I have no idea who...


and I won't tell, feel free to guess though.

----------


## Misscaroline

Ah, I'll leave that to them. Curiousity may be me trait, but even I'm not that bad. Plus, I really should be doing homework...~sheepish~

And what proper channels? Is that your dirty mind acting up again???

----------


## AimusSage

No, nothing dirty about it, I merely spoke in my official capacity as Interrogator General.  :Smile:

----------


## Misscaroline

Fine...dang bureaucrats...~begins stamping emails intriplicate~

----------


## AimusSage

may I direct you to the proper page. 

Click here

If you click the above link, you will find information regarding the interviews. I would like to direct you to the subsection on interview nominations. there you will find all the information you need to properly submit your request.  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Well I'm glad to hear it dear choco cookie. It means the world to me. I think I'll let you out of the jar for a while as reward.


Aww, you're far too kind!  :Wink:  I will not seize the chance to run away, then  :Tongue: .

Yeees, let's nominate Aimus  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Misscaroline

Let's!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AimusSage

> Aww, you're far too kind!  I will not seize the chance to run away, then .


You can always try, I will enjoy catching you again.  :Tongue: 




> Yeees, let's nominate Aimus .


Ofcourse, be my guest, I would also like to point out the fourth sentence in the 'Interview nominations' paragraph found in the page mention in my previous post in this thread.

----------


## Schokokeks

> You can always try, I will enjoy catching you again.


You better get up early then  :Tongue: .




> Ofcourse, be my guest, I would also like to point out the fourth sentence in the 'Interview nominations' paragraph found in the page mention in my previous post in this thread.


Oh, great !!  :Rage: 
But... :Idea: ...*tiptoing away to bribe Pensy*  :FRlol:

----------


## Misscaroline

Brilliant Cookie! Although I'd try charm and persuasion the old fashioned way first- it's nicer.

----------


## AimusSage

> You better get up early then .


Why, you plan to escape only after you've spend the night? Remind me to set the alarm, or better yet, wake me up just before you escape will you?





> Oh, great !! 
> But......*tiptoing away to bribe Pensy*


You can always try but I'm told she incorruptable.  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Brilliant Cookie! Although I'd try charm and persuasion the old fashioned way first- it's nicer.


Okay, joint venture, then ?  :Wink: 




> Why, you plan to escape only after you've spend the night? Remind me to set the alarm, or better yet, wake me up just before you escape will you?


 :FRlol:  You bet I will  :Tongue: 




> You can always try but I'm told she incorruptable.


You've not tasted my cookies yet  :Biggrin: .

----------


## AimusSage

> You bet I will


I don't blame you. It's cold outside, and the jar is nice and warm.  :Smile:  Not too warm ofcourse, I wouldn't want you to melt inside.  :Tongue: 




> You've not tasted my cookies yet .


No I haven't, maybe you should direct your charm offensive to someone else.  :Nod:  Who knows what the effect might be.  :Wink:

----------


## Madhuri

Whats wrong with litnet guys. Show some appreciation for the girls, all have revealed their crushes, and except for Robin, there seems to be no guy who has done that so far. How can litnet guys possibly not have even _a little_ crush on such wonderful girls........ :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

I think my last post was misunderstood.

----------


## Madhuri

I was saying so in general, not specifically to your post. But, all litnet guys by default includes you as well.  :Nod:   :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Oh, I wasn't replying to your post actually, I was just making a general statement.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

....  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:  .........

----------


## Virgil

> Whats wrong with litnet guys. Show some appreciation for the girls, all have revealed their crushes, and except for Robin, there seems to be no guy who has done that so far. How can litnet guys possibly not have even _a little_ crush on such wonderful girls........


I revealed a crush back there somewhere. You'll have to find it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> I don't blame you. It's cold outside, and the jar is nice and warm.  Not too warm ofcourse, I wouldn't want you to melt inside.


You're so caring, Aimus !




> No I haven't, maybe you should direct your charm offensive to someone else.  Who knows what the effect might be.


I won't give up so easily. The people wants the interview  :Biggrin: 
*placing some warm smelling cookies under Aimus's nose* :

----------


## AimusSage

> You're so caring, Aimus !


I know  :Smile: 




> I won't give up so easily. The people wants the interview 
> *placing some warm smelling cookies under Aimus's nose* :


Hmmmm, cookies... Wait a minute! You're not trying to trick me into giving an interview, are you?  :Tongue: 

Because I'm not.  :FRlol:

----------


## Madhuri

> I revealed a crush back there somewhere. You'll have to find it.


I checked. Its Sub, isnt it?? 

I also see Shout having a crush on Kathy and Sub. So, there are three who have revealed. Not bad.... :Nod:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Hmmmm, cookies... Wait a minute! You're not trying to trick me into giving an interview, are you?


Nej, I would never  :Tongue: .




> Because I'm not.


Oh, just you wait, that was just the first round  :Biggrin: .
*offering Aimus a ticket for IRON MAIDEN*  :Brow:

----------


## AimusSage

> Oh, just you wait, that was just the first round .
> *offering Aimus a ticket for IRON MAIDEN*


That will get you far, very far with me, all the way to an IRON MAIDEN concert!  :Biggrin: 

Still no interview though.  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> That will get you far, very far with me, all the way to an IRON MAIDEN concert! 
> Still no interview though.


Hmpf ! But don't feel on the safe side, I'll try to think of something new over night  :Tongue: 
But for now I have to transcribe 2 pages into English phonetic script for homework...Have a good night !  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

> Hmpf ! But don't feel on the safe side, I'll try to think of something new over night 
> But for now I have to transcribe 2 pages into English phonetic script for homework...Have a good night !


Oh, I feel perfectly safe, I've a Cookie in a jar!  :Tongue: 

Two pages??? You'd think one would do the trick.  :Eek:

----------


## subterranean

> I also see Shout having a crush on Kathy and Sub. So, there are three who have revealed. Not bad....


I can't compete with Miss Kathy. She's an expertise when it comes to charm the lads around here.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: ....

Miss reading your posts, Kathy.  :Wave: 


By the way, Madd, who's your crush? You haven't reveal it, have you?

If I'm not mistaken, I think Aim's is Eva?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

What has happened to Eva? She was such a dear person. I wish she would come back.  :Frown:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aye, Eva and Elizabeth both seem to have vanished...I miss them both so.  :Bawling:

----------


## Madhuri

> By the way, Madd, who's your crush? You haven't reveal it, have you?


Miss T asked me the same thing, and, I dont have a crush on anyone, really....its sad... :Frown:  Isnt it....I should have....

----------


## AimusSage

> Miss T asked me the same thing, and, I dont have a crush on anyone, really....its sad... Isnt it....I should have....


Last time I checked it wasn't obligatory to have a crush!  :Rolleyes: 

And you'll do just fine without a crush, we all like you regardless.  :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

Oh by gosh.

I think I've just made my thousandth post.

And Maddie shouldn't force herself to fancy anyone, because she fancies everyone!  :Smile: 

Right!!!!!

----------


## AimusSage

Would you look at that! You are now one of thousands Lain!  :Biggrin:  Congrats on being a forum addict.  :Wink:

----------


## Laindessiel

YOU have become the one and only 8000 poster! As far as I know...

----------


## AimusSage

Night is one too, her posts are worth more than mine when taking the amount of content in account.  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

Oh, congrates then Nightshade!

She makes people smile.... :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RobinHood3000

And Virgil is working his way to the 7,000 wagon.

----------


## Madhuri

> Last time I checked it wasn't obligatory to have a crush! 
> 
> And you'll do just fine without a crush, we all like you regardless.


Thanks!! What a relief, but at the sametime this makes me feel as if I am so out of place, or maybe I am too dumb for such things......




> Oh by gosh.
> 
> I think I've just made my thousandth post.
> 
> And Maddie shouldn't force herself to fancy anyone, because she fancies everyone!


Lain, I think you'll have the vote for the fastest 1k posts in Lit-net ever (or so I guess)......And I like everyone here, you are absolutely right...... :Nod:

----------


## mir

Maddie, don't worry, i don't have a crush either!  :Smile:  or possibly i do, just on everybody, like you do.  :Biggrin: 

Well, Lain, if you don't win the award for most posts, you certainly win for most in the shortest period of time!  :Smile:  and good job to Aimus and Night!

----------


## Nightshade

> Last time I checked it wasn't obligatory to have a crush! 
> 
> And you'll do just fine without a crush, we all like you regardless.


yes i dont have one either



> Night is one too,


 yes and I was only 40 seconds behind himself  :Rolleyes:  but good on you Lainy
Just dont let the rest of the threads in your life fall to pieces  :Rolleyes: 



> her posts are worth more than mine when taking the amount of content in account.



I wasnt the one who said it :P

----------


## Scheherazade

> I wasnt the one who said it :P


Maybe you should post Aimus' that quote in the 'Quotes by Members' thread, Night! 

I know I have one of his!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

ahh good idea :Nod:  YAY!!

----------


## Poetess

* I had crushes in some forums.. though not here, yet :P
I just wonder about the person`s point of view when he/she knows that another member of the forum is having a crush on him/her! it really scares me
*

----------


## AimusSage

> Maybe you should post Aimus' that quote in the 'Quotes by Members' thread, Night! 
> 
> I know I have one of his!


Really??? Is that a good thing  :Goof: 

Edit: I looked it up, and it _is_ a good thing  :Biggrin:

----------


## Laindessiel

> Lain, I think you'll have the vote for the fastest 1k posts in Lit-net ever (or so I guess)......And I like everyone here, you are absolutely right......





> Well, Lain, if you don't win the award for most posts, you certainly win for most in the shortest period of time!  and good job to Aimus and Night!


Well, I guess those are three votes (including Uncle Virg's same comment). Are those enough to win me an award? :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  Anything would do... :Tongue:  

But me being here with you people is the most rewarding of all. Love you all... :Blush:

----------


## dramasnot6

Love you too lain! (barry bary mooch  :Wink: )  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Honorary alien sister!

----------


## kathycf

> But me being here with you people is the most rewarding of all. Love you all...


Awwwww, you're cute. *Hugs*

----------


## thefemalemind

well...I don't believe that I have been here long enough to have a crush on any of the members, and I have a boyfriend, but when I think something has come up I'll make sure to come back to this forum...


-tfm

----------


## Laindessiel

> * I had crushes in some forums.. though not here, yet :P
> I just wonder about the person`s point of view when he/she knows that another member of the forum is having a crush on him/her! it really scares me
> *


I've had my taste, Poet, I did. It wasn't too bad. He didn't take it very seriously, which is cool! 




> Love you too lain! (barry bary mooch )  Honorary alien sister!


Love you more back, Drame, you know that.  :Smile: 




> Awwwww, you're cute. *Hugs*


Yehey, I'm cute!  :Tongue:

----------


## Poetess

Lain, i`m afraid I have a crush over someone here :P
Especially if it turned out to be a female! loool

----------


## ghideon

I figure I already have a massive crush on someone here. I just don't know who? Can someone please help me? lol. :Cool:

----------


## dramasnot6

How do you know you have a crush if you dont know who it is ghideon?

----------


## ghideon

errr....???

Just cause.
So there.
And my pet aligator is bigger then yours is.

----------


## dramasnot6

Is not! Mine is very big indeed. AND it can talk, so THERE.  :Tongue:

----------


## toni

Ooohh... Who is it, ghideon? :Brow:

----------


## ShoutGrace

> Last edited by ghideon : Yesterday at 06:45 PM. Reason: absolute necessity lol



Well, I thought it was funny.  :Biggrin:  You could have left it.  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

Ooo what? what did ghideon post? does he love the aligator??  :Eek:

----------


## toni

ooo, i wonder if our new batch of members have forum crushes... lol .. *can't help being nosy! *  :Tongue: 



(but I do, have one... its a secret...)

----------


## Bakiryu

> ooo, i wonder if our new batch of members have forum crushes... lol .. *can't help being nosy! *


If I do, I'll never tell!!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

DO you???...  :Brow:   :Tongue:  

ya can give us hints and we could guess.. thats what everyone did.. lol :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

Fine but you'll guess anyway,  :FRlol: 

It's a guy 
and he's older than me.

I think that's pretty much the only thing I'll say  :Blush: 

I'm tooo shy.

----------


## toni

oh come on Baki! clueesss... 
I think we have teh same crush, actually... loll

----------


## Bakiryu

*Purposely ignoring this thread*

----------


## toni

oh come onnnnnnnnn baki, its not a very big deal out here.. hihi :Tongue: 

is he... in college?

----------


## stephofthenight

lol, i guess ill admit to having a crush on an older guy on here. 
hmm. care to guess. its not that hard actualy.
steph

----------


## toni

we couldn't guess without a hint.. :Tongue:  just a little hintie...*puppy dog eyes*

----------


## Bakiryu

> lol, i guess ill admit to having a crush on an older guy on here. 
> hmm. care to guess. its not that hard actualy.
> steph


Ooooh, hint!!!!

----------


## stephofthenight

hes older then me,

----------


## Bakiryu

> hes older then me,


there are a lot of old people here! (No offense) I don't even know your age.  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

waahhh.. almost everyone here is older tahn us!

----------


## stephofthenight

okay he's 19...

----------


## Nossa

I've just noticed this thread...it's hilarious to read your replies guys..keep it coming through :P

----------


## toni

19....hmmm....if I mention a name, would you tell us who it is?  :Brow:  

(sorry guys for being too nosy.. I feel funny today.. heh, no sleep yet and its 3.15am..) 

Nossa, come and join us!  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

ill tell u if u get it right...

----------


## Nossa

Well..I haven't been around that much to actually have a crush..lol..but I'll tell you the minute I do  :Biggrin:  I can always join you in the 'guessing' game though, giving to the fact that I don't know people that well here, I'll probably be messing up the whole thing..but what the heck! lol

----------


## Bakiryu

I'll just name a bunch of older guys and see if I can get step's crush right: Let's see: Robin? Lote? Aimus? Pendi? Neo?

----------


## toni

aww.. just a guess.... but I think its Jamesian :/ am I right?

----------


## stephofthenight

ill tell you if you guess ONE person lol. not every guy on here...

hint numro 2
he leaves in like 10 days  :Bawling: 

i dont know jamesin...sorry

----------


## toni

waito... lemme research on teh threads...

----------


## stephofthenight

lets see, hes 19, leaves in 10 days, loves teddy bears

----------


## Bakiryu

What about Neo?

He loves teddy bears and is about 19!

----------


## Nightshade

leaves? who is leaving and where are they going? who announce they are leaving the litnet!!!
 :Eek:

----------


## toni

goodnight Linet, mucho love.. I'll be checking this thread tomorrow!  :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

Byes toni! See ya later I can't believe you're up at 4:44 am!!!

----------


## stephofthenight

> What about Neo?
> 
> He loves teddy bears and is about 19!




and he leaves in 10 days :Bawling:  :Sick:  :Bawling:

----------


## Bakiryu

He's leaving nooooooooooo!

*dances around* I got it right, i got it right!

My crush is English.  :Smile:

----------


## Shurtugal

someone describe crush then i might give a clue... but i don't want him to find out that i feel really close to him

----------


## Bakiryu

Hey Shurtz, got a lit-crush?

----------


## Shurtugal

as i posted before, you must describe crush

----------


## Bakiryu

Umm, mine? (it's really hard to understand your 1st post  :Blush:  check it a bit.)

----------


## Nightshade

she wants you to efine crush Baki...which isnt really suprising since its a bit of an ambigous concept.

(by the way everyone is going to have nick names tonight because Im having a sugar rush and cant spell to save my life)

----------


## Bakiryu

Yay, I want a new nickname. Baki sounds too much like Baka (idiot in Japanese). 

I'm either Jin or Ed to my friends.

----------


## Shurtugal

fine i'll give you a hint...

he's older then me.
he lives in america
and i pm all the time

----------


## Bakiryu

Um........X?

----------


## Shurtugal

what makes you say that? (does he, by chance go on these threads?)

----------


## Bakiryu

I don't think so.

I think it was because once I asked where he was and you said he was on your buddy list or something like that.

Not him?

Ummm, lemme see: is he under 20 years old?

----------


## Nightshade

huh well it has to relate to your screen name...so Kir it is  :Nod:

----------


## Shurtugal

night, you really are sugar high aren't you? and ker (new nickname must try out) what makes you think i said yes or no?

----------


## Niamh

i'm going to make a wild guess from your sig baki and assume your crush is the name in the quote? 
Shur i'm guessing you mean it IS X?
Nightie, whats my nickname!

----------


## Bakiryu

> huh well it has to relate to your screen name...so Kir it is


Check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KIR  :Blush:  





> night, you really are sugar high aren't you? and ker (new nickname must try out) what makes you think i said yes or no?


I don't know. I'm confused now!!!! *the world is spinning!*

----------


## Shurtugal

then i have succede! you shall never know! *evil laugh* 
um... do you want ker still as nickname?

----------


## Bakiryu

Ok. I like Ker. Sounds like...........*Bangs drum* Cher!!!

----------


## Shurtugal

ok, making sure... so am i trying your brain hard enough to find out who it is?

----------


## Bakiryu

Yes! But you never guess mine! *Evil laught*

----------


## Niamh

> Yes! But you never guess mine! *Evil laught*


so i take it i was wrong then?

----------


## Bakiryu

> i'm going to make a wild guess from your sig baki and assume your crush is the name in the quote? 
> Shur i'm guessing you mean it IS X?
> Nightie, whats my nickname!


Blush. No. Hid did ya know?

----------


## Nightshade

> i'm going to make a wild guess from your sig baki and assume your crush is the name in the quote? 
> Shur i'm guessing you mean it IS X?
> Nightie, whats my nickname!


NIMS!!!!

sorry peoples first time Ive had choclate since may and after I got past the gag reflex ( that came like 15 minutes after I ate the cake but whatevers Im bouncing off the walls and the chair and theres a spider on my cieling!!

----------


## Niamh

> Blush. No. Hid did ya know?


You said he was english so i went out on a limb, seeing as you do have a qute from a certain person in you sig.



> NIMS!!!!
> 
> sorry peoples first time Ive had choclate since may and after I got past the gag reflex ( that came like 15 minutes after I ate the cake but whatevers Im bouncing off the walls and the chair and theres a spider on my cieling!!


Nims! I like it! Maybe we should call you Nighny?

----------


## Nightshade

NO!! 

nightie although I kicked up a fuss when first introduced is good as is Night as is Queen-of-the-multivers-que-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil-laugh Im also accepting Penguin-stomper

----------


## Niamh

> NO!! 
> 
> nightie although I kicked up a fuss when first introduced is good as is Night as is Queen-of-the-multivers-que-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevil-laugh Im also accepting Penguin-stomper


 :FRlol:  fair enough!

----------


## Bakiryu

Penguin-stomper? WHo could harm a cute little penguin?

----------


## Nightshade

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVil penguins EEEEEEEEEEEEVil penguins rember.
The penguin is the enemy. 
Poor girl you have been brain washed.....


its an old thing that started a year and a half ago....the begining of the Daily Litnet has some intresting articles on the evil of penguins if I do say so myself.

----------


## Bakiryu

Penguins are a source of cuteness. Nightshade: thou has been possessed by evillllllll CLOWNS!

----------


## Nightshade

HA HA HA thats what they want you to think
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=14029

----------


## Bakiryu

tHIS IS THE FACE OF EVIL:

----------


## Niamh

now that is creepy!

----------


## Bakiryu

I can't look at it. Shudders. Don't want a repeat of the "Can't Sleep, Clown will eat me" episode.

----------


## Shurtugal

yeah, picture just shown gave me chills.

----------


## Bakiryu

I told you having a clown phobie is reasonable. I can't see it now luckily or I wouldn't sleep. At all. for three days.

----------


## papayahed

> I told you having a clown phobie is reasonable. I can't see it now luckily or I wouldn't sleep. At all. for three days.



but your the one that posted it!! :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

With my eyes closed! Just researched clowns of phtobucket, clicked ont he first thing I saw closed it, posted the link then hit the post without looking!  :FRlol:

----------


## stephofthenight

i love clowns, and the movie/book "it" by stephen kings \
and imm not suprised if thatz why u fear them.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Divine Comedy

The picture does seem scary. I was looking at it alone with darkness around me and man it really did send a chill down the spine.

----------


## stephofthenight

mmhm. clowns are still amazing!!! squeaky nose power!!!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

I was wondering, have you ever had a crush on someone on litnet? Have you experienced falling in love with a fellow litnetter while browsing through the forums?

I haven't--at least not _yet_--but if _you_ have, why don't you tell us about it--entertain us all with your one-of a-kind sweet love stories! Then maybe he or she would know how much you appreciate him/her.  :Smile: 

So, what does your heart speak?  :Wink:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Oh this is sweet, but unfortunately I don't have one yet.  :Biggrin:  I just like someone here (I won't say the name), but not really at the 'crush' level.

----------


## SleepyWitch

i think there's already a thread like this, Kit.

----------


## B-Mental

yeah, but thats old timers, she wants the latest scoop Sleepy...I just can't think of the old name

----------


## Gadget Girl

Oh yeah I remember now. There is indeed a thread like this. I forgot. *shrugs* But is it okay if Kit will start a new one?

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

haha, i don't know. Yeah, I know, perhaps there is something like it, only I have never seen it.  :Biggrin:  Anyways, Gadget, yeah, there's someone really likable around litnet. Well, there is this litnet member whom I happen to quite like, and as of now I have no plans of telling either ( :Wink: --who knows) though the restrictions of cyberspace wouldn't allow me to take it to another level. Besides, even though it were possible, I wouldn't be interested. I'd still prefer someone I knew personally--for instance, my crush in the "real" world.  :Tongue:

----------


## Gadget Girl

That's right! Me too!

----------


## Dori

This reminds me too much of school  :Biggrin:  .

I'm going to wait until someone's interested before I tell  :Tongue:  .

----------


## Bakiryu

Well, I finally got rid of my litnet crush (I don't mean I killed him!) and as I was enjoying my litnet-crush-free existence, I got crushed again!

----------


## Niamh

> Well, I finally got rid of my litnet crush (I don't mean I killed him!) and as I was enjoying my litnet-crush-free existence, I got crushed again!


Are you sure? He hasnt been around in a while. Or was this your more recent crush Baki? :Wink:

----------


## stephofthenight

hmm, things certinly got intresting during my absence.

i would give you a clue to who my crush is but everyone already knows... :Blush:  im not that good at hiding it aparently
>.< o well, nothing i can do ^.^

----------


## Bakiryu

> Are you sure? He hasnt been around in a while. Or was this your more recent crush Baki?


yeah I realized that he's more annoying that he's funny.  :Tongue:  But I won't say who my new litnet crush is since he actually reads every thread.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> yeah I realized that he's more annoying that he's funny.  But I won't say who my new litnet crush is since he actually reads every thread.


who's your old crush?  :Confused:

----------


## Lily Adams

I like how most of the people who reveal/talk about their LitNet crushes on this thread are female.  :Tongue:

----------


## stephofthenight

so recently i discovered something. as in like yesterday 
i have 2 litnet crushes. andy of corse. and than the other. 3 clues
1. artist
2. there on here a lot
3. amazing poet

----------


## Countess

I have a purely platonic girl crush on Sleepywitch (a talented, smart woman), Andave (will be Sleepywitch when she grows up) and a purely platonic crush on Prince Myshkin for his literary brilliance.

No sexual crushes at all. Sorry.

----------


## Sweets America

> I have a purely platonic girl crush on Sleepywitch (a talented, smart woman), Andave (will be Sleepywitch when she grows up) and a purely platonic crush on Prince Myshkin for his literary brilliance.
> 
> No sexual crushes at all. Sorry.


That's good news that your crush on PrinceMyshkin is not sexual, because....he's MINE.  :Smile:   :Biggrin:  Entirely mine.  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> That's good news that your crush on PrinceMyshkin is not sexual, because....he's MINE.   Entirely mine.


ewwww... :Goof:

----------


## Sweets America

> ewwww...


Eh? Yeah, I love PrinceMyshkin, and so what?  :Blush:   :Biggrin:  I'm proud of it.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I have a purely platonic girl crush on Sleepywitch (a talented, smart woman), Andave (will be Sleepywitch when she grows up) and a purely platonic crush on Prince Myshkin for his literary brilliance.
> 
> No sexual crushes at all. Sorry.


oh my, I don't know what to say. this is the first time someone's got a platonic girl crush on me  :Blush: 
hahah, andave is so much smarter than me, she'll be smarter than I'll ever be in my whole life when she grows up. I never wrote articles or anything when I was in school

----------


## Niamh

> who's your old crush?


Edit* Never mind

----------


## mtpspur

One word--Logos. But even the long suffering spouse is aware of that and just keeps mumbling silly old man.

----------


## kiz_paws

I am married (and happily so, I might add), but I like Beat poetry ...  :Blush:

----------


## NikolaiI

I used to have two crushes, and now I have one friendship.

----------


## chasestalling

i'm over crushes

----------


## kiz_paws

Poor you!  :Wink:

----------


## andave_ya

> I have a purely platonic girl crush on Sleepywitch (a talented, smart woman), Andave (will be Sleepywitch when she grows up) and a purely platonic crush on Prince Myshkin for his literary brilliance.


Now I'm blushing because I've got two platonic crushes of my own: Countess and mtpspur.




> hahah, andave is so much smarter than me, she'll be smarter than I'll ever be in my whole life when she grows up. I never wrote articles or anything when I was in school


I am in exalted company. Believe me, I'm just your average josyphine. It's just the shine of being in the company of smart Litnetters.  :Biggrin:  Such as yourselves.  :Nod:

----------


## Taliesin

Well, there are people here that we have feelings against.
We can hint, of course. 
There are a number of people. 
They have been on LitNet for quite a long time
They don't usually post in the serious threads.
And believe it or not, they're male.
And the last hint:



> To love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance.

----------


## papayahed

> Well, there are people here that we have feelings against.
> We can hint, of course. 
> There are a number of people. 
> They have been on LitNet for quite a long time
> They don't usually post in the serious threads.
> And believe it or not, they're male.
> And the last hint:


So which one of you has a crush on you? :FRlol:

----------


## mtpspur

Andave YA Quote: Now I'm blushing because I've got two platonic crushes of my own: Countess and mtpspur.

My head is swelling and I'm grinning like a fool. I'm sure you put us in alphabetical order or ladies first. But we know. By the by negotiations with Jackson directing the Hobbit are still ongoing. Expect it to be broken into two movies. Your sister will never get the TV back.

----------


## stephofthenight

u guys make me giggle...its like online highschool, trying to keep up with who likes who, and who has a crush on who lol.

----------


## Niamh

A but its really sweet! Its like everyone is sharing the litnet love! It must be nice.

----------


## stephofthenight

o i agree its cute!!! its just kinda funny at the same time.  :Biggrin:  it makes me go  :Banana:

----------


## J.KMcDaniel

Is this Forum all boyS? Because i do feel a tad bit left out.... Sorry to say, Even though i am conversing on this forum... I am quite new and i just currently registered... So I do not have a crush on anyone....yet
I wonder now, why am i even on this forum?

----------


## Lily Adams

> Is this Forum all boyS? Because i do feel a tad bit left out.... Sorry to say, Even though i am conversing on this forum... I am quite new and i just currently registered... So I do not have a crush on anyone....yet
> I wonder now, why am i even on this forum?


 :Eek2:  No! And don't feel left out, you're new.  :Tongue:  Welcome to the forum.

Why are you on this forum? Because LitNet is fantastic. That's why.

----------


## andave_ya

> Andave YA Quote: Now I'm blushing because I've got two platonic crushes of my own: Countess and mtpspur.
> 
> My head is swelling and I'm grinning like a fool. I'm sure you put us in alphabetical order or ladies first. But we know. By the by negotiations with Jackson directing the Hobbit are still ongoing. Expect it to be broken into two movies. Your sister will never get the TV back.



LOL, yes, well, I don't believe I'll be telling  :Tongue: . Musn't be giving up all my girlish secrets  :Biggrin: .

Jackson deserves a dancing banana.  :Banana:  If Howard Shore does the score I'm going to the opening. And I'll tell my Mom to drop me off an hour beforehand.

Well, no, I wouldn't. She'd end up picking me up at four in the morning. I wouldn't do that! Next day then. 

Bulletproof would be SO rolling her eyes at me  :FRlol: !

----------


## Niamh

you are all very brave. I dont think that if i had a litnet crush i'd be able to admit it here!

----------


## Bakiryu

Me neither, my only hope is that my old crush never reads this ever. I'd be so  :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

Oops! I'll erase it! Soz Baki!

----------


## TheFifthElement

> I am married (and happily so, I might add), but I like Beat poetry ...



...and is he really P*ssed off? Nice choice  :Wink:

----------


## Reccura

Hmm... I really don't have...  :Smile:  *is honest*

----------


## BulletproofDork

> Bulletproof would be SO rolling her eyes at me !


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## toni

Oh I haven't seen my Litnet crush in a long time..maybe because haven't been here in a long time, too.  :Frown:  He is not online on MSN either  :Bawling:  always "Away"

----------


## Zelly

> Oh I haven't seen my Litnet crush in a long time..maybe because haven't been here in a long time, too.  He is not online on MSN either  always "Away"


Never fear mayhap he's just busy. *nod*

I don't really have a crush on litnet. I just think certain people are awesome...

----------


## symphony

does a crush on the whole litnet count?  :Cool:

----------


## grace86

I had to start cracking up when I saw that this thread was back again!!! We had so much fun with this thread months back....glad to see it is alive and doing well. I will have to check in on all the local gossip when I am not standing at a university computer...i.e. when I have more time.

Glad to see mtpspur has some admirers though...very charming isn't he.  :Biggrin:  

My litnet crush hasn't been online here in a long time either though, but we always talk via IM so I guess that's the trade off lol.  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Oh I haven't seen my Litnet crush in a long time..maybe because haven't been here in a long time, too.  He is not online on MSN either  always "Away"


Aww! He'll be back Toni.  :Nod:  Just stick around longer this time! :Tongue:  



> does a crush on the whole litnet count?


Of course it does! :Biggrin:  That way everyone one of us crushless litnetters feel warm and fuzzy at the thought that symphony has a crush on us all! :Biggrin:  Spread the love!!!!



> My litnet crush hasn't been online here in a long time either though, but we always talk via IM so I guess that's the trade off lol.


 :FRlol:  So hes not just a litnet crush now then grace! Hes your online Crush!

----------


## kiz_paws

> ...and is he really P*ssed off? Nice choice


Ha ha, you might say that!  :Wink:

----------


## toni

Thank ya Niamh!  :Smile:  I just checked and he was online today but just not posting  :Frown:  
I miiss you guys! Its just that the heavy load of school work keep me from playing here on Litnet. But I do them (homework) in advance now so I wont freak out with deadlines and stuff! Great to be back  :Thumbs Up: 

all of our litnet gals' crushes make me giggle  :Blush: weeeee!!!

----------


## grace86

> So hes not just a litnet crush now then grace! Hes your online Crush!


Hahaha don't make me blush...it's strictly intellectual... :Biggrin:  and maybe I bother him for some Shakespeare help!!!!

----------


## symphony

> Of course it does! That way everyone one of us crushless litnetters feel warm and fuzzy at the thought that symphony has a crush on us all! Spread the love!!!!


 :Biggrin:  *sprinkles love over everyone*

----------


## LadyW

Hmm... how would you all define the word "crush?"

----------


## Niamh

fancy? have a thing for? teh litnetter that makes you blush and flirt everything they are on? just a few suggestions...

----------


## LadyW

Hmmm... :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Ahhh! So i'm guessing LadyW has a litnet crush eh? :Wink:

----------


## babyface123

I have someone in mind  :Smile:

----------


## kratsayra

You are all so cute! I've never read this thread before - I can't figure out why because I love gossip. I also have no idea who anyone's crushes are (except my own, haha). No, I don't really have any (do I?  :Tongue:  ) but maybe I should get one. Crushes are fun. Platonic girl crushes are also fun.

----------


## cranberry

Actually I have a crush on all of you in the Forum because i think we are all friends  :Smile:  

have a nice time and great thread!

----------


## LadyW

> Ahhh! So i'm guessing LadyW has a litnet crush eh?


 :Biggrin:  I'm saying nothing...

----------


## Niamh

Thats the whole point! your ment to tell!!  :Brow:

----------


## LadyW

> Thats the whole point! your ment to tell!!


 :Biggrin:  Perhaps I would if I was not so shy...

----------


## Idril

> Platonic girl crushes are also fun.


They are! I have a very serious platonic girl crush on Riesa.  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Quark

I'm finding that just like in real life my LitNet crushes won't give me the time of day.

----------


## Riesa

> They are! I have a very serious platonic girl crush on Riesa.



Idril, it's too bad you don't have... nvm. 

in the words of the immortal Jeff Tweedy of Wilco:
_
Nothing more important than to know
Someone's listening
Now I know 
You'll be listening_

rest assured your PGC is very much requited. *rose* *kiss*  :Wink:

----------


## LadyW

Awwh...  :Smile: 
I understand what the term "Platonic" means, but can someone give me an example of what it is?

----------


## Niamh

> I'm finding that just like in real life my LitNet crushes won't give me the time of day.


Then why do you have a crush on them if they dont give you the time of day Quark? Obviously they arent worth you attention if the dont acknowledge you...

LadyW, Platonic love is the type of love shared between two very close friends. Example, You probably love your best friend which would be platonic because you dont have a romantic relationship with that person, just a very strong friendship.

----------


## LadyW

> LadyW, Platonic love is the type of love shared between two very close friends. Example, You probably love your best friend which would be platonic because you dont have a romantic relationship with that person, just a very strong friendship.


 :Smile:  Hmm, I think I like the idea of that... it's sweet. Thanks Niamh  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Quark

> Then why do you have a crush on them if they dont give you the time of day Quark? Obviously they arent worth you attention if the dont acknowledge you...


When did crushes have to be mutual?




> LadyW, Platonic love is the type of love shared between two very close friends. Example, You probably love your best friend which would be platonic because you dont have a romantic relationship with that person, just a very strong friendship.


I know people use the phrase "platonic love" to refer to that kind of non-sexual affection, but could it also be applied to anything you just generally like. Could I say my love for potato chips is platonic? Would I be crossing the line if I took the chips to bed with me?

----------


## Lily Adams

> Would I be crossing the line if I took the chips to bed with me?


 :FRlol:

----------


## dramasnot6

I take The Complete Works of Shakespeare to bed with me on a regular basis...
 :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> Would I be crossing the line if I took the chips to bed with me?


Was it consensual?

----------


## Niamh

> Would I be crossing the line if I took the chips to bed with me?





> Was it consensual?


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
Dont think i could share my bed with crumbs!

----------


## Quark

> Was it consensual?


Some people have claimed that I ravished the bag.

----------


## LadyW

> Idril, it's too bad you don't have... nvm.


 :FRlol:  Ha ha ha, Im so sorry... I just burst out laughing and splurted cloudy lemonade everywhere.
I don't wish to offend you, but I had a very funny (and inaccurate) idea of what the end of that sentence may be.

----------


## NickAdams

Long time member; first time caller ...

----------


## Niamh

> Long time member; first time caller ...


 :FRlol:  sounds like you are at litnetters anonymous! :Tongue:

----------


## NickAdams

> sounds like you are at litnetters anonymous!


Aren't we all. :Wink:

----------


## Remarkable

Ha!...Do you think people have crushes all the time?Can they ever be crushless?

----------


## NickAdams

> Ha!...Do you think people have crushes all the time?Can they ever be crushless?


I'm crushless at the moment, but you never know.

----------


## LadyW

> Ha!...Do you think people have crushes all the time?Can they ever be crushless?


Sure  :Smile: 
I can remember times where I've been crushless.

----------


## Remarkable

But do you think one can be both in love with someone and have a crush on someone else?Because,since sincerity is at maximum,I have a crush here at LitNet...

----------


## LadyW

> But do you think one can be both in love with someone and have a crush on someone else?Because,since sincerity is at maximum,I have a crush here at LitNet...


Yes definitely, and I don't think there is anything wrong with it - given it's not several crushes. Just as long as you know the boundaries...(if you are actually with the person you love.) 
In fact, perhaps I'm being slightly self- reassuring by answering your question... I don't think I've ever had a "crush" but perhaps just a permanent soft spot for someone. Ignore what I said; I'm not the person to ask. 
Anyway, can you give us clues as to whom this is???

----------


## Bakiryu

:Frown:  Should you be sad 'cause no one has a crush on you, not even a girl crush?  :Frown:

----------


## LadyW

> Should you be sad 'cause no one has a crush on you, not even a girl crush?


...No, for the simple reason that you don't know that for certain. There is most likely someone out there - perhaps a person you would least suspect - who has at _least_ considered you. So no sad faces  :Smile:

----------


## Anza

I love you, Baki!
*muah*

----------


## kilted exile

> Bah, love. Crush. Sappy hormonal nonsense.


Repeating myself like usual...... :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

> ...No, for the simple reason that you don't know that for certain. There is most likely someone out there - perhaps a person you would least suspect - who has at _least_ considered you. So no sad faces


very true. like to think that also.

----------


## Pensive

Forum Crush? Hmmm at least one person with a screen-name starting with a 'P' and ending with an 'e'. Guess who?  :Tongue: 




> Should you be sad 'cause no one has a crush on you, not even a girl crush?


Awww, you can always have a crush on yourself!  :Smile: 

_Bandagi hum nay chor di hay Faraz
Kiya karain jab log Khuda ho jaayain_

Ahmed Faraz

(Damn did it even suit over here? Erm well maybe not...but I would put it here despite of that because I like this _shayr_ too much  :Tongue: )

----------


## NickAdams

> But do you think one can be both in love with someone and have a crush on someone else?Because,since sincerity is at maximum,I have a crush here at LitNet...


I've had crushes, but they have fell to the wayside. My wife has my attention and others a nod.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Anybody remember MissCaroline, perchance?

----------


## Shalot

> Anybody remember MissCaroline, perchance?


I think I remember something about that.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Would it be believable if I said we were still together after so long?

----------


## Shalot

> Would it be believable if I said we were still together after so long?


Would it?

Do you have news?  :Biggrin:

----------


## aBIGsheep

> Would it be believable if I said we were still together after so long?


How long is long?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Over 18 months, and...

Better believe it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Equality72521

This is wierd, but I applaud you all for being honest...lol  :Tongue:

----------


## Bakiryu

> I love you, Baki!
> *muah*


 :FRlol:  Thanks. I can't believe I didn't respond sooner. Love ya too Anz ♥

----------


## Sarasvati21

I think no one has a crush on me. Ah well. But I like to think I have a lot of friends.  :Smile:

----------


## Equality72521

I have a crush on you Sara  :Wink:  

lol
 :Tongue:

----------


## Sarasvati21

Haha, Equality, I'm flattered.  :Tongue:

----------


## aBIGsheep

You two should cuddle.

----------


## Equality72521

i don't cuddle. i huggle. hahaha.  :Tongue:

----------


## Pensive

> Would it be believable if I said we were still together after so long?


Why not?

BTW, welcome back, Robin!  :Tongue:  Long time no see.

----------


## Sarasvati21

> You two should cuddle.


 :Tongue:  I'm really not very cuddly.  :Tongue:

----------


## TexJR

Can I ask...what is going on?

----------


## Equality72521

have you read the past like 10 replys? that solves it all...lol

me+sarcasm=jokes and apparently confusion.... :*

name of the forum explains everything!

----------


## TexJR

Well...good. No one has a crush on me. xD

----------


## Equality72521

haha. i bet i can find someone....

----------


## Leo The Lion

Crushes? Well, call me old fashioned but in my day if we liked a girl, we took her out on the town..cruising as we liked to call it. Afterwards, we would walk her to her door, kiss her on the cheek, and see how she scored us among her friends..

Yes, I must say that I was a true gentleman caller..and i'm but twenty years old...old fashioned, that is.

I also must confess, I find you all quite cute. 

Awww..

----------


## Equality72521

aww. how adorable leo.

*snif* I feel....cuteeee.  :Tongue:

----------


## Dinglingzi

i need to stay longer to discover my crush~(who's not suffering from necrophilia)

----------


## aBIGsheep

> Crushes? Well, call me old fashioned but in my day if we liked a girl, we took her out on the town..cruising as we liked to call it. Afterwards, we would walk her to her door, kiss her on the cheek, and see how she scored us among her friends..
> 
> Yes, I must say that I was a true gentleman caller..and i'm but twenty years old...old fashioned, that is.
> 
> I also must confess, I find you all quite cute. 
> 
> Awww..


I took mine to the dollar store, almost threw up sushi, fell over half of the stuff at Blockbuster and made fun of people.

She loved me.

----------


## Sarasvati21

My crush and I have hung out several times in the bookstore. We hide in the aisles of books, and he holds my hand while we discuss bizarre subjects. It's rare when we aren't laughing.

----------


## Shalot

I once had a crush but it was embarrassing.  :Alien:

----------


## Equality72521

Crushes are funny....am I the only one that blushes and laughs a lot when I'm around them??? Cause that is totally what I do...lol  :Tongue:

----------


## aBIGsheep

I ignore mine.

----------


## Equality72521

oh man. 
Unfortunately, the ones I crush on can't be ignored, they're too gorgeous!

----------


## aBIGsheep

You're practically a bag full of sunshine and unicorns.

----------


## Equality72521

?????me?????

----------


## EAP

I have a crush.

----------


## Equality72521

> I have a crush.


Seems like it....lol... :Tongue: 

Pray you, do tell

----------


## aBIGsheep

> ?????me?????


Why not.

----------


## Equality72521

> Why not.



oh lordy, if only you knew how un-sunshiney and unicorn-lacking i really am...lol

----------


## aBIGsheep

Its okay since everyone seems to be lacking a little bit of sunshine.

----------


## Equality72521

sunshine...its night...there is none....i need some vitamin d!!!

----------


## TexJR

I'm surprised you said there would be someone. Who would the someone be?

----------


## Equality72521

> I'm surprised you said there would be someone. Who would the someone be?


Who are you talking to and what about?

----------


## TexJR

> haha. i bet i can find someone....


I'm not one to forget so easily.

----------


## Equality72521

ooooh. ohohoh. oh, okay. Clearly you don't forget but I do, heh. Well, let us see....my cat has a crush on you. She's calico, is that okay?  :Tongue:

----------


## TexJR

Clearly, no.

----------


## InspireMe

the day i began to crush on this one specific guy was the day we both decided to have a piano battle. he played a song by muse and he basically stole my heart because it was so beautiful. i love a guy that can play piano. luckily, things went well and now we're dating bahahah. 

i try to stay away from crushing on people online. i went through that phase when i was 13 years old or so, but i quickly learned it doesn't work out for me.

----------


## aeroport

Well...she knows.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> Well...she knows.


Who Knows? your litnet crush knows you have a crush on them? whos your litnet crush? Huh?????  :Goof:

----------


## Leo The Lion

I'm still trying to get to know people around here. Yet still, curiosity kills the lion.

----------


## Lily Adams

> Well...she knows.





> Who Knows? your litnet crush knows you have a crush on them? whos your litnet crush? Huh?????


Ha haaaaaaaaaa. More than just a crush I am sure!


It's not me, by the way.

----------


## Equality72521

> Clearly, no.



That's a tragedy because she's a cute one... :Tongue:

----------


## RobinHood3000

> the day i began to crush on this one specific guy was the day we both decided to have a piano battle. he played a song by muse and he basically stole my heart because it was so beautiful. i love a guy that can play piano. luckily, things went well and now we're dating bahahah. 
> 
> i try to stay away from crushing on people online. i went through that phase when i was 13 years old or so, but i quickly learned it doesn't work out for me.


Awww...that's so cute. ^_^

----------


## aeroport

> Who Knows? your litnet crush knows you have a crush on them? whos your litnet crush? Huh?????


Ah, but that would be _telling_...

----------


## johann cruyff

Wow, now that I think of it, I have a LitNet crush as well... Huh, who knew?

----------


## Sarasvati21

I actually briefly had a LitNet crush, but then I decided it was silly. I do still kind of like them, though... :Wink:

----------


## TexJR

> Ah, but that would be telling...


Isn't that the point of this? To tell everyone who might your Litnet crush be?

----------


## Equality72521

> Isn't that the point of this? To tell everyone who might your Litnet crush be?


Yes, that is the point, but crushes are best kept as a secret

----------


## TexJR

Nicely said.

----------


## MattG

*bump* 

For the brave  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Litnet crushes hehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> *bump* 
> 
> For the brave


Well then Matt, you better start us off!

----------


## Zee.

Crush - it doesn't have to be a crush, crush

can just be someone you admire

----------


## LadyWentworth

I _knew_ it existed!!  :Biggrin: 




> Well then Matt, you better start us off!


Well, I think he should reveal _something_ as he is the one who was curious about this thread in the first place.  :Biggrin:  




> Crush - it doesn't have to be a crush, crush
> 
> can just be someone you admire


I don't see why not.

----------


## kilted exile

There are some attractive women on this site, but I dont have a crush on any of them

----------


## Silas Thorne

Plus, they could all be psychopaths... :Smile:  I could be too, by the way. 

_Raising the knife and making Psycho shower scene noises as I thrust it down: 

nee! nee! nee!_ :FRlol:

----------


## Zee.

Psychopaths can be sexy  :Biggrin: 


American Psycho...

I mean Bateman was...

hot.
In a really messed up way. But ugh i feel a hijacking coming on.

Anyway crushes - yes
there are many I admire here  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

> Anyway crushes - yes
> there are many I admire here


Oh, do tell!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Psh fishy,

Someone else can go first.

----------


## MattG

I want you all to remember something important about me. 

I am innocent at all times  :Wink:

----------


## Joreads

> I want you all to remember something important about me. 
> 
> I am innocent at all times


We all beg to differ on that Matt :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> Psh fishy,
> 
> Someone else can go first.


 :FRlol:  Fair enough.

----------


## Zee.

Funny though - because when people see the word crush I think they generally link it romantically.
Like I said, crush should yeah, include that - but it to me, spreads to include people you admire, etc.

----------


## LostPrincess13

LOL! :FRlol:  This looks like a fun thread... :Biggrin:  I'm new though, so... :Biggrin:  LOL! :FRlol:

----------


## optimisticnad

> LOL! This looks like a fun thread... I'm new though, so... LOL!


Don't worry, you'll be 'crushing' and stalking in no time. like the rest of us. 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## LostPrincess13

well, there IS someone... :Biggrin:  more on the lines of admiration though, instead of romantic notions... :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Reveal

----------


## Niamh

> Don't worry, you'll be 'crushing' and stalking in no time. like the rest of us.


Opti you're the only stalker on here  :FRlol: 


Lady Wentworth, did you not know this thread was here? :Tongue: 

Come on everyone, cough up! :Biggrin:  need some new litnet scandel!

----------


## LostPrincess13

Well, I think he's quite old... :Biggrin:  He's an intellectual and I find him quite charming... :Smile:  What made me have a crush on him is when I discovered that he's really the hopeless romantic... :Wink:  A very pleasant surprise which I really didn't expect, judging form the way he writes in his posts... :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Lock your doors everyone...


jokes  :Wink:

----------


## LostPrincess13

LoL! :FRlol:  People here are simply delightful... :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Yeah yeah,

I WAS joking.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Spill the beans LP!!

----------


## LostPrincess13

LOL! :Biggrin:  that won't be any fun now, would it? :Biggrin:  LOL! :Biggrin:  you guys are smart, figure it out! :FRlol:

----------


## Zee.

I think I know.

----------


## Dori

> LOL! that won't be any fun now, would it? LOL! you guys are smart, figure it out!


Well, if anyone is like me, they're horrible at these guessing games.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LostPrincess13

good for you! :Biggrin:  actually, make that two crushes! :Biggrin:  this other one's a real sweet man... :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

No body EVER reveals their crushes... so unfair.  :Frown:

----------


## Zee.

I agree with the above post.


I am such a hypocrite.

----------


## Dori

> No body EVER reveals their crushes... so unfair.


 :FRlol:  I suppose I'll step up to the plate.

limajean would definitely have to be mine.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Heh.

There should be a lit-net match-making thread too.  :Tongue:

----------


## Niamh

Awww Dori! 

LP... did i not guess right already?  :Wink:

----------


## Zee.

I think LP is talking about Virgil.

Or Brian Bean.

----------


## Niamh

> I think LP is talking about Virgil.
> 
> Or Brian Bean.


Hence why i said spill the _beans_! :Biggrin:

----------


## aBIGsheep

I'm too self indulgent and narcissistic to have any other crush other than myself. Then it's not much of a crush really -- more of an unhealthy infatuation.

----------


## LostPrincess13

> I'm too self indulgent and narcissistic to have any other crush other than myself. Then it's not much of a crush really -- more of an unhealthy infatuation.


ooohhhh... :Biggrin:  do tell... :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

YOU,




are funny.

----------


## Remarkable

> Well, I think he's quite old... He's an intellectual and I find him quite charming... What made me have a crush on him is when I discovered that he's really the hopeless romantic... A very pleasant surprise which I really didn't expect, judging form the way he writes in his posts...


I have a doubt :Tongue: ...

----------


## Zee.

And thank you, fishy  :Smile:

----------


## TheInsomniac

Mine would 100% be LadyW.  :Smile:

----------


## LostPrincess13

> I have a doubt...


doubt what remarkable? :Tongue:

----------


## sprinks

> I suppose I'll step up to the plate.
> 
> limajean would definitely have to be mine.


 :FRlol:  that was _so obvious_!!  :Tongue:

----------


## Remarkable

> doubt what remarkable?


Acually,I'm starting to have two doubts :Tongue: ...I won't tell you,I will simply stand back and keep an eye on those posts...I doubt :Biggrin: ...

----------


## grace86

I guess I've kind of fallen off the grid to have any current litnet crushes! There were a couple a little while back, but I'd have to see if they're still around. Hmm...I need to find myself a guy lol...litnet or real life lol!  :Smile:

----------


## Dori

> that was _so obvious_!!


I have a tendency to be obvious on certain things that other people like to keep to themselves.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I have a tendency to be obvious on certain things that other people like to keep to themselves.


Yeah, Dori, you're not exactly subtle.  :Wink:  It's cute

So who else around here has LitNet crushes? I used to..

----------


## Remarkable

I do...

----------


## Zee.

Reveal

----------


## Dori

> Yeah, Dori, you're not exactly subtle.  It's cute


 :Biggrin:  Hehe, I try my best.  :FRlol: 

My track coach tells me all the time, "The last time you were cute was when you were two!" (It's one of his sayings, haha)




> Reveal


I second this motion.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Reveal


Yeah, remarkable, let's hear it! You too, LJ!

----------


## Joreads

> Hehe, I try my best. 
> 
> My track coach tells me all the time, "The last time you were cute was when you were two!" (It's one of his sayings, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> I second this motion.


Sorry Dori I agree with Charm you are toooooo Cute

----------


## Dori

> Sorry Dori I agree with Charm you are toooooo Cute


 :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Lady Wentworth, did you not know this thread was here?


No, I _thought_ that this thread existed, but I couldn't remember exactly. It had been so long since I last saw it. 




> No body EVER reveals their crushes... so unfair.


I can't say that there is anyone that I have a crush on, but if I did, I would NEVER reveal it.  :Smile: 




> So who else around here has LitNet crushes? I used to..


Used to? So who was it? Ah, nevermind. If it is in the past, it doesn't matter anymore. It is in the past.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Used to? So who was it? Ah, nevermind. If it is in the past, it doesn't matter anymore. It is in the past.


Well that would just be embarrassing! :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> I guess I've kind of fallen off the grid to have any current litnet crushes! There were a couple a little while back, but I'd have to see if they're still around. Hmm...I need to find myself a guy lol...litnet or real life lol!


Robin and Miss Caroline were the couple. 



> Well that would just be embarrassing!


Oh go on! its an old crush. no need to be embarressed!

----------


## andave_ya

I...okay. IF I KNEW THEM, I'd have a crush on two people. However... :Blush: ...or maybe it should be  :Rolleyes: ...I can't remember one of them. I know I thought two guys really cute, but...who the other was I can't remember  :FRlol: ...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Oh go on! its an old crush. no need to be embarressed!


It's not quite _that_ old!

----------


## Dori

Gosh, no one has any guts around here...  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> It's not quite _that_ old!


I wonder if I know who it is.... :Smile:  I am probably wrong, though.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Gosh, no one has any guts around here...


It's because we're women, Dori! Haven't you learned by now? We're all talk! haha :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I wonder if I know who it is.... I am probably wrong, though.


Nah, you're probably not :Blush:

----------


## Joreads

> Gosh, no one has any guts around here...


Dori a lady never crushes and tells. :Wink:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Nah, you're probably not


OK. Well, if you say that, then I just may be right. So we'll keep it a secret.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> OK. Well, if you say that, then I just may be right. So we'll keep it a secret.


Oh, you're definitely right. And thank you haha

----------


## Dori

> It's because we're women, Dori! Haven't you learned by now? We're all talk! haha





> Dori a lady never crushes and tells.


 :FRlol:  I should have figured, haha.

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Oh, you're definitely right. And thank you haha


Quite honestly, I can see why you did.  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:  And no problem.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> quite honestly, i can see why you did.  :d and no problem.


:d:d:d

----------


## Zee.

Dori is like, the only one here who ain't chicken

----------


## Joreads

> Dori is like, the only one here who ain't chicken


Thats why he is one of our favorites :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

My crush?

The truth

would

kill you. 


 :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Come on Lima!

----------


## Dori

> Dori is like, the only one here who ain't chicken


Haha, well let me tell you, telling someone you've known for years that you love them and that you want to be more than friends with them somewhat rids you of your fear.

----------


## Zee.

I think so.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Haha, well let me tell you, telling someone you've known for years that you love them and that you want to be more than friends with them somewhat rids you of your fear.


wow good for you!

----------


## Dori

> wow good for you!


Well, it happened quite accidentally, that is, it happened as a result of my being obvious.  :FRlol:  And it wasn't in person, no. It was on AIM. Personally I don't prefer this way, but I didn't really have a choice in the matter. We were talking, and, as if out of no where, she asked, "Are you flirting with me?"  :Blush:  

Being the honest man I am, I revealed my feeling for her.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Well, it happened quite accidentally, that is, it happened as a result of my being obvious.  And it wasn't in person, no. It was on AIM. Personally I don't prefer this way, but I didn't really have a choice in the matter. We were talking, and, as if out of no where, she asked, "Are you flirting with me?"  
> 
> Being the honest man I am, I revealed my feeling for her.


I tip my hat to you, sir!

----------


## Dori

> I tip my hat to you, sir!


 :Smile:  Thanks. Maybe I'll post the AIM conversation as a blog...

----------


## Joreads

Dori you are so honest with us it is really refreshing.

----------


## LostPrincess13

> Haha, well let me tell you, telling someone you've known for years that you love them and that you want to be more than friends with them somewhat rids you of your fear.


true, very true. :Smile:  it's the getting-the-guts-to-actually-do-it part that's the problem... :Wink: 




> Well, it happened quite accidentally, that is, it happened as a result of my being obvious.  And it wasn't in person, no. It was on AIM. Personally I don't prefer this way, but I didn't really have a choice in the matter. We were talking, and, as if out of no where, she asked, "Are you flirting with me?"  
> 
> Being the honest man I am, I revealed my feeling for her.


LOL! :FRlol:  what a very familiar story! :FRlol:

----------


## librarius_qui

> Dori a lady never crushes and tells.


Indeed. Nor should I. But I found out that it's better to do so! At least I get rid of it sooner  :Alien:   :Crash:   :Sick:   :Bawling: 

 :Wink: 


Libri~
 :Crash:

----------


## Dori

> Dori you are so honest with us it is really refreshing.


Hehe, why shouldn't I be honest?  :Biggrin: 

I'm glad that my honesty is refreshing.  :Smile:

----------


## jon1jt

I am warmed with dreams and wisps of steam...
I have a crush or two too, 
but I'll never tell.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> I...okay. IF I KNEW THEM, I'd have a crush on two people. However......or maybe it should be ...I can't remember one of them. I know I thought two guys really cute, but...who the other was I can't remember ...


 :Confused: 



> It's not quite _that_ old!


Old enough!



> It's because we're women, Dori! Haven't you learned by now? We're all talk! haha


 :FRlol:  so true!



> Oh, you're definitely right. And thank you haha


 :Frown:  no fair.


So Dori, what did this girl say when you told her?????????????????????????

----------


## Zee.

Everyone's saying how obvious Dori was - including you Dori!

But I don't think he was THAT obvious.

----------


## sprinks

> Everyone's saying how obvious Dori was - including you Dori!
> 
> But I don't think he was THAT obvious.


He was. 

 :Tongue: 

But it was still really cute!

----------


## Dori

> Old enough!
> 
>  so true!
> 
> 
>  no fair.
> 
> 
> So Dori, what did this girl say when you told her?????????????????????????


Well, basically that she didn't like me as anything more than a friend.  :Bawling:  But i really wasn't all that sad at being rejected, oddly. 




> Everyone's saying how obvious Dori was - including you Dori!
> 
> But I don't think he was THAT obvious.


Perhaps so.  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

I'm so hungry right now I could eat my face.  :Frown: 


Seriously though Dori,



I stand by the not too obvious.


And i'm sorry she rejected you :\

----------


## Dori

> I'm so hungry right now I could eat my face. 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Dori,
> 
> 
> 
> I stand by the not too obvious.
> 
> ...


C'est la vie...

----------


## Niamh

Aww poor Dori!!!!

----------


## Dori

> Aww poor Dori!!!!


Well, as my track coach says (in all his wisdom), "You win some and you lose some."

Although her boyfriend right now is very superficial and calls her fat... She thinks she can change him. I told her that she should eat junk food in front of him all the time just to play with him.  :FRlol:  

She's just like me, now that I think about it....

Well, it's all irrelevant. 

If people aren't going to reveal their crushes, at least give us clues!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

ooo clues

like in cluedo.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> no fair.


Sorry Niamh! Lady witnessed it, so she already knew, I just confirmed.

----------


## librarius_qui

> If people aren't going to reveal their crushes, at least give us clues!


This WOULD be funny! haha!

However ... I doubt it'll work out anyway. I'm new here ... And haven't read the whole thread. Has anything ever come out of this?! ('Doubt it!!!  :FRlol:  )

 :Biggrin: 


Libri*
 :Crash:

----------


## Nightshade

Well we do have a number of Litnet-RL couples not sure if they got to gether in this or because of tis thread though  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

There are a few cute and interesting guys around here but I don't think I really have a crush on them  :Tongue:

----------


## Dori

> There are a few cute and interesting guys around here but I don't think I really have a crush on them


Hmm...

Then reveal whom you think is cute and interesting.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

You know what? I think this whole Lima/Dori thing is just another Miss Caroline/Robin thing!  :Tongue:  Now fess up! You guys are playin' tricks! Detective Lily strikes again...well, she never "struck" in the first place...Eheheheh.

----------


## Zee.

No tricks I swear!

----------


## Remarkable

> Yeah, remarkable, let's hear it! You too, LJ!


Reveal?Mhhhm,no...Don't have the guts probably?
To me no good ever came by revealing crushes :Tongue: ...

----------


## sprinks

> Hmm...
> 
> Then reveal whom you think is cute and interesting.


haha  :Tongue:  but that would be telling  :Tongue: .

But oh well, I'll tell  :Tongue: 

I must admit, and if I'm honest then there was probably a few others, but off the top of my mind, that I think you and johann cruyff are cute  :Biggrin:  and interesting  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

K well if i'm Dori's crush, he's mine too.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> K well if i'm Dori's crush, he's mine too.


Aww now isn't this fun?? :Biggrin: 




> Reveal?Mhhhm,no...Don't have the guts probably?
> To me no good ever came by revealing crushes...


Well, it's not like you've ever actually met them! What's the harm? 

Yes, I know I'm being hypocritical...sort of...

----------


## Lily Adams

> No tricks I swear!


LIES! Fess up!




> K well if i'm Dori's crush, he's mine too.


SEE!? I _knew_ it!

I am content now.

----------


## Dori

> Well, it's not like you've ever actually met them! What's the harm? 
> 
> Yes, I know I'm being hypocritical...sort of...


Yeah what's the harm?  :Biggrin:  You too, *Classic*Charm*!  :Tongue:

----------


## Joreads

So many crushes so little time

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Yeah what's the harm?  You too, *Classic*Charm*!


Mine's over! And he's not around anymore.

----------


## Dori

> Mine's over! And he's not around anymore.


All the better!  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Come on! I did all my owning up in the anonymous compliment thread today!

----------


## Dori

> Come on! I did all my owning up in the anonymous compliment thread today!


Then tomorrow you can reveal.  :Tongue:  Which is, for me, in 6 minutes.  :FRlol:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

DAMNIT! Me too..

maybe I should be going to bed...I do have class early tomorrow... :Idea:

----------


## librarius_qui

> There are a few cute and interesting guys around here but I don't think I really have a crush on them


Actually, the thing is: I'm too ... I don't know ... realistic, is it the word?, I wander ..., to date through the internet. (Or tell any sort of "I have a crush on ...".

So, Sprinks, I agree with you, in something: I find a few interesting girls think around here. The difference is, I even myself to let happen a crush for them to happen, but ... I don't know: I don't, because all of you guys live too far away from me, and I wish a girl that lives in my town.

Maybe if the population of Cariocas grows considerably, in LitNet, I might begin try taking this thread a bit more seriously. Not until then.

Of course, I could say one or two names I'd like to say: "hey ... haven't you ever considered coming to live in Rio? ..." But ... nah!: I'm too blimey pious even for this ...~


Libri*
 :Crash:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Oh, come on Libri! That's what makes it nice- the fact that you don't have to do anything about it because you'll likely never meet the person!

----------


## librarius_qui

> Oh, come on Libri! That's what makes it nice- the fact that you don't have to do anything about it because you'll likely never meet the person!


That's probably true ...

So, I've talked about it, already!  :Smile:  If you investigate, you'll find out. Haha!

----------


## LadyWentworth

> Mine's over! And he's not around anymore.


In Classic's defense, I don't think she should announce it if she doesn't want to.  :Smile:  This person just might pop up again.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> In Classic's defense, I don't think she should announce it if she doesn't want to.  This person just might pop up again.


True, you never know! Nah, he knows anyways!

----------


## Dori

> In Classic's defense, I don't think she should announce it if she doesn't want to.  This person just might pop up again.


What's the fun in that?  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

See! Lady's on my side!

----------


## librarius_qui

> What's the fun in that?



Maybe girls never admit it, Dori. Not even when the guy's dead!  :FRlol: 

Anyway, it's a sort of right she has, as a woman. To live platonicly ... With men it DOESN'T work out, definitely!

Men who live platonlicly are unhappy.---


Libri*
 :Crash:

----------


## jon1jt

Girls also don't want to admit the fact that men like to kiss way more often than they do. I don't know why that's hard, but just admit it, it's okay, we understand that you're less romantic than we are.  :Tongue:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Maybe girls never admit it, Dori. Not even when the guy's dead! 
> 
> Anyway, it's a sort of right she has, as a woman. To live platonicly ... With men it DOESN'T work out, definitely!
> 
> Men who live platonlicly are unhappy.---
> 
> 
> Libri*


Haha you missed my above post, Libri! I said that he already knows I had a crush on him! lol

----------


## Dori

> Girls also don't want to admit the fact that men like to kiss way more often than they do. I don't know why that's hard, but just admit it, it's okay, we understand that you're less romantic than we are.





> Maybe girls never admit it, Dori. Not even when the guy's dead! 
> 
> Anyway, it's a sort of right she has, as a woman. To live platonicly ... With men it DOESN'T work out, definitely!
> 
> Men who live platonlicly are unhappy.---
> 
> 
> Libri*


You both are right.  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

> Anyway, it's a sort of right she has, as a woman. To live platonicly ... With men it DOESN'T work out, definitely!
> 
> Men who live platonlicly are unhappy.---
> 
> 
> Libri*


 :FRlol: 
Forgive me, because I cannot recall the correct source, but I remember reading of a sociological study that looked at the lifespans of married men and women, in comparison to forever single men and women. On average, unmarried men lived longer than married men; additionally, unmarried women lived shorter than married women. Weird, eh? Perhaps, as you say, 'men who live platonically are unhappy,' but that unhappiness lasts longer than marriage!

----------


## Niamh

You lot have no idea what you are talking about!  :FRlol: 
Another statitics said that in marraiges where the couple are in their later years, if the wife dies before the husband, the husband is more likely to die a few years later than if it was the other way around if the wife survived the husband living for up to 20 years more.
Why is this you wonder?
Well its because men growing up had their mammys to look after them, then they had their wives, so when their wives died, and there was no one around to molly coddle them they went "Oh what am i going to do! I know, i think i'll die."  :FRlol:

----------


## NikolaiI

> Maybe girls never admit it, Dori. Not even when the guy's dead! 
> 
> Anyway, it's a sort of right she has, as a woman. To live platonicly ... With men it DOESN'T work out, definitely!
> 
> Men who live platonlicly are unhappy.---
> 
> 
> Libri*


Erm well you can't just say that it doesn't work for any... I have friends who are monks and they are quite happy, very good people. Living as a celebate doesn't mean there's something wrong with you. Actually celebacy can be a very good thing. There's no reason to put limits on things - just because we may have habits doesn't mean we should reinforce them with reinforcing our thinking that they are impossible to break.

----------


## Zee.

Lets not hijack.

----------


## NikolaiI

> You lot have no idea what you are talking about! 
> Another statitics said that in marraiges where the couple are in their later years, if the wife dies before the husband, the husband is more likely to die a few years later than if it was the other way around if the wife survived the husband living for up to 20 years more.
> Why is this you wonder?
> Well its because men growing up had their mammys to look after them, then they had their wives, so when their wives died, and there was no one around to molly coddle them they went "Oh what am i going to do! I know, i think i'll die."


maybe it can be avoided by having pets and a good will to live ?  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

I'm always thinking about doing some gossip magazine/update for this thread, a kind of summary but what the hell am I going to summarise if nobody reveals anything? 'Lit netters discuss whether to reveal crush or not' That's too much excitement! Gahhhh.....BYe for now, till next issue..........

----------


## jon1jt

> You both are right.



 :FRlol:   :Tongue:  Thanks Dor. Girls should be the ones to confess who they have a crush on. We have it tough enough with our applepie dreams about love and kissing on some crowded street corner.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

> We have it tough enough with our applepie dreams about love and kissing. And girls are no longer as feverishly sensitive as we are.


I beg to differ.

 :Smile:

----------


## jon1jt

> I beg to differ.


Dori, help me out over here---LadyW doesn't believe us.  :Tongue:

----------


## Dori

> Thanks Dor. Girls should be the ones to confess who they have a crush on. We have it tough enough with our applepie dreams about love and kissing on some crowded street corner.


Indeed!  :FRlol:

----------


## Dori

> Dori, help me out over here---LadyW doesn't believe us.


Trust me, she doesn't know what she's talking about.  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## Cat_Brenners

If you can guess who I have a crush on I will admit it .
Cat

----------


## jon1jt

> Trust me, she doesn't know what she's talking about.


Thanks for saving me Dori...I owe ya one! We guys have to stick together or else expect to be on the receiving end of a lightning bolt to the heart. O ache.  :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

Ohhhhhh  :Biggrin: 
Don't you two get me started.
I'll take on the both of you at once. We're rather good at multi-tasking you see.

----------


## TheInsomniac

> Ohhhhhh 
> Don't you two get me started.
> I'll take on the both of you at once. We're rather good at multi-tasking you see.


Multi-tasking.......in the kitchen. OHHHHHHHHH

----------


## LadyW

> Multi-tasking.......in the kitchen. OHHHHHHHHH


And there was me thinking _you_ of all people would have my back  :Biggrin: 

Shame - on - you.

Fine, all three of you then.

Firstly, what you're telling me is ridiculous... I suspect you must be quite bitter from past experiences, perhaps? It's not a question of gender at all. It's all about the individual.
I mean...I'm the most romantic person I know, and last time I checked - I'm female.
 :Wink:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> And there was me thinking _you_ of all people would have my back 
> 
> Shame - on - you.
> 
> Fine, all three of you then.
> 
> Firstly, what you're telling me is ridiculous... I suspect you must be quite bitter from past experiences, perhaps? It's not a question of gender at all. It's all about the individual.
> I mean...I'm the most romantic person I know, and last time I checked - I'm female.


Hear Hear!

----------


## Joreads

> And there was me thinking _you_ of all people would have my back 
> 
> Shame - on - you.
> 
> Fine, all three of you then.
> 
> Firstly, what you're telling me is ridiculous... I suspect you must be quite bitter from past experiences, perhaps? It's not a question of gender at all. It's all about the individual.
> I mean...I'm the most romantic person I know, and last time I checked - I'm female.


LadyW I am on your side with this one also

----------


## librarius_qui

> Haha you missed my above post, Libri! I said that he already knows I had a crush on him! lol


Oops!  :Biggrin: 





> Forgive me, because I cannot recall the correct source, but I remember reading of a sociological study that looked at the lifespans of married men and women, in comparison to forever single men and women. On average, unmarried men lived longer than married men; additionally, unmarried women lived shorter than married women. Weird, eh? Perhaps, as you say, 'men who live platonically are unhappy,' but that unhappiness lasts longer than marriage!


It's a good thing to be alone in life. You get much less worried. Problem is, maybe a man will understand it better after the 80s ... The 30s are being really hard!  :Sick: 


 :Crash:

----------


## librarius_qui

> If you can guess who I have a crush on I will admit it .
> Cat


Grumbles!!! This IS so GiRLiSh!!!  :Flare: 

This is why they're so adorable!  :Bawling: 

Hm ... 'Should recover sanity, here ...


 :Crash:

----------


## Lily Adams

> This is why they're so adorable!


You guys don't do much better than us. Men should stop torturing me by merely existing.

----------


## kilted exile

Nonsense - Women are interested in romance, in as much as they want to _be_ romanced. In general,they do not do any romancing themselves, it's fine that way though because guys dont really need to be romanced, often we just want to get laid and can easier accomplish that if we do some romanicin'.


**Waits for sound of stampeding stilletoe wearers** :Tongue:

----------


## LostPrincess13

LOL! :FRlol:  oh my! :FRlol:  this conversation is so much fun to follow! :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  not going to stamp stilletos, just going to laugh instead!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Nonsense - Women are interested in romance, in as much as they want to _be_ romanced. In general,they do not do any romancing themselves, it's fine that way though because guys dont really need to be romanced, often we just want to get laid and can easier accomplish that if we do some romanicin'.
> 
> 
> **Waits for sound of stampeding stilletoe wearers**


"Women give sex for love, Men give love for sex"

I read it somewhere...I don't really think I agree with it, though. 

And what's wrong with Stilletoes, may I ask? :Tongue:

----------


## kilted exile

> not going to stamp stilletos, just going to laugh instead!


yep, thats the other usual response




> And what's wrong with Stilletoes, may I ask?


Stilletoes are dangerous. It is more deadly to get trampled by a woman in stilletoes than an elephant (all weight distribution)

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Stilletoes are dangerous. It is more deadly to get trampled by a woman in stilletoes than an elephant (all weight distribution)


Yes, I believe that. Good thing none of us are cruel enough to do that around here...

----------


## Lily Adams

Stilettos sort of scare me. 0_o They look way too painful to wear.

I've heard that quote, before, too...

----------


## sprinks

> Yes, I believe that. Good thing none of us are cruel enough to do that around here...


Some of us just aren't skilled enough to do that  :Tongue: . I fall over in high heels quite often, of any sort!

----------


## Zee.

I hate stilettos

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I love heels! Their comfortable when you get used to them.

----------


## Zee.

Nuh uh, i'm a bare feet + winter boot wearing woman  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Nuh uh, i'm a bare feet + winter boot wearing woman


Haha 

Bare feet most of the time, heels when I have the occasion.

----------


## Niamh

Stilletoes are evil!

----------


## Cat_Brenners

I am only 30 so if I sound girlish that's a good thing, right? lol. So, guess???!!!
Hugs, Cat

----------


## Equality72521

I'm barefeet and flipflops. I don't think I've worn an actual pair of shoes all year  :Tongue:

----------


## librarius_qui

> I am only 30 so if I sound girlish that's a good thing, right? lol. So, guess???!!!
> Hugs, Cat


You'll be 80 and I'll be calling you girlish! ... Grunf!

Tell us, Cat, and don't hide: who do you have a crush on? But, if you speak through enigmata, I'll understand, because girls will never speak plainly.

Men about 30 are used to that already  :Bawling: 




> I'm barefeet and flipflops. I don't think I've worn an actual pair of shoes all year


Bugger! What's all that talk about SHOES???  :Flare: 


I seem to be in moments of little patience ...


me 'self
 :Crash:

----------


## NickAdams

> LOL! oh my! this conversation is so much fun to follow!


 :Nod:

----------


## jon1jt

And let's not let Virgil lead you to believe that he never had a crush on anybody here because he's married blah blah---he's had a couple crushes on girlies---and he's so darn cute when he has a crush.  :FRlol:  

All I'm saying is Virge is a player, don't let him kid you.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

I believe somewhere in this thread, Uncle Virg wrote that he had a crush on me  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Cat_Brenners

Lets see....hmmmm....he may not be thirty....he may be older lmao
Hugs, Cat

----------


## Niamh

> Lets see....hmmmm....he may not be thirty....he may be older lmao
> Hugs, Cat


I think i could hazard a guess...

----------


## Zee.

Me too, me too

----------


## sprinks

I'm too afraid to guess things, I'm always too scared people will take my guess the wrong way if I'm incorrect!

----------


## Joreads

I can never guess I am a lost cause on that.

Cat spill the beans

----------


## farnoosh

How could you get a crush on a litnet member??

----------


## Zee.

How could you not? With all these firecrackers

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Farnoosh - don't rain on our sunshine.

Also, if you read earlier on in the thread, the whole "crush" thing, is just you admitting to admiring someone here - it doesn't matter who they are. We're not dead serious about this whole thing..

----------


## Cat_Brenners

If you ladies want to guess, go for it. I won't take any offense. It's all in fun.
Hugs, Cat

----------


## LostPrincess13

Virgil has a crush(es)? :Biggrin:  Who is the lucky girl(s)?:d LOL!

----------


## jon1jt

Virge had a couple little hoochies on here in '07, I think---not that Unca ever acted on it or anything, of course not---never ever ever. Virge is a good boy. But he has crushes, oh yeah.  :Tongue:

----------


## LostPrincess13

LOL! That's just adorable... :Biggrin:

----------


## jon1jt

And when you see Virge posting a lot about topics having to do with morality or how much he loves America, that's when he usually has a crush on somebody most. Shhhh.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LostPrincess13

Hmmm... Rather intriguing Mr. Jon... :Wink:  I'll keep a sharp look-out on that one! :Biggrin:

----------


## Silas Thorne

You rapscallion, jon! winding up Virgil like that.  :Wink:

----------


## jon1jt

> You rapscallion, jon! winding up Virgil like that.


I'll leave this thread link for Virge, I think it's time we get a full statement from him on his player status and about those little '07 hoochies.  :Biggrin: 

Oh, and if Virge tries playing stupid---"What '07 hoochies?!?" Just mention voluptuous 20-something with long dark hair, he'll get it.  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

:FRlol:  Wow. What can I say after all that.

----------


## mono

Over the years, I have developed little mini-crushes on people. I admit loving many fellow members' brains, and I also admit that we have a very attractive number of women on the forum, but I could not go so far as to say I have a 'crush.'  :Blush:

----------


## NickAdams

> we have a very attractive number of women on the forum


I would say we have a number of attractive women.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

there are also a lot of goodlooking men.

----------


## Leksandar

Like me. 

I know I'm new and all, I just thought I should point it out.

----------


## Janine

Uncle Virgie having a real crush...haha..isn't he a little old for crushes? haha...and 'hoochies'...figures if they were voluptuous...hope his wife doesn't read this....

----------


## weltanschauung

the whole uncle thing is really creepy.

----------


## Virgil

> the whole uncle thing is really creepy.


 :FRlol:  Hey I didn't start it. For some reason they decided to call me that. I don't even like it, really.

----------


## Cat_Brenners

Point taken Leksander lol. No one going to guess? lol. Don't twist my arm here.
Hugs, Cat

----------


## Chava

> I would say we have a number of attractive women.


Haha, from a technical standpoint, I suppose it could qualify as an attractive number... Was this a freudian slip?  :Smile:

----------


## Emil Miller

> Wow. What can I say after all that.


If I were you Virgil, I'd plead the fith amendment.

----------


## Remarkable

> Like me. 
> 
> I know I'm new and all, I just thought I should point it out.


Yep,it's good to point it out :Tongue: !It gives perspective...

----------


## NickAdams

> Haha, from a technical standpoint, I suppose it could qualify as an attractive number... Was this a freudian slip?


In accordance with Freudian etiquette, I can not admit a slip. :Wink:  I can only reply, "Whatever do you mean?" :Blush:

----------


## Zee.

My feet hurt.

----------


## subterranean

> Over the years, I have developed little mini-crushes on people. I admit loving many fellow members' brains, and I also admit that we have a very attractive number of women on the forum, but I could not go so far as to say I have a 'crush.'


I have my guess  :Wink:

----------


## PoeticPassions

I sort of have a crush on a couple girls and guys at this point.. you know, that kind of "I love your mind and humor" crush  :Biggrin:

----------


## jekan blazer

lol i have a cruch on LadyW...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> lol i have a cruch on LadyW...


who knew? :Rolleyes:  

but you'll have to face off with Insomniac for her...

----------


## maraki16

crush on litnet members ha? i don't know....i won't admit anything! never ever ever! :FRlol:

----------


## jekan blazer

> who knew? 
> 
> but you'll have to face off with Insomniac for her...


tell him i said, "bring it!!!"

----------


## jon1jt

> tell him i said, "bring it!!!"



 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  Now that's chivalry!

----------


## Niamh

> I have my guess


My guess is the same as yours.  :Tongue:

----------


## mono

> Originally Posted by subterranean
> 
> I have my guess 
> 
> 
> My guess is the same as yours.


Shhhh!  :Blush:

----------


## TheInsomniac

> tell him i said, "bring it!!!"


*i'll end you!!*

----------


## Madhuri

> tell him i said, "bring it!!!"





> *i'll end you!!*


Like in duel?

and LadyW being the judge? 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Best out of three strikes. The one who achieves two cuts first is the champion. No fowl play and no moves that may render your opponant...dead. Got that?

----------


## sprinks

> Best out of three strikes. The one who achieves two cuts first is the champion. *No fowl play* and no moves that may render your opponant...dead. Got that?


So chickens are not to get involved?  :Tongue:  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

Damn straight there are to be no Chickens! I hope my point was made!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Haha yep  :Tongue: . Your point was very well made  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Everybody know which end of the sword to hold?

----------


## TheInsomniac

Ill use my bare hands to rip the flesh from his face.

----------


## jon1jt

> Ill use my bare hands to rip the flesh from his face.


my money is on insomniac. he sounds serious.  :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

mine too. He's had this thing for Lady for a while now...

----------


## TheInsomniac

> mine too. He's had this thing for Lady for a while now...


There's always been a special place in my basement for her, oh and my heart too.

----------


## LadyW

> There's always been a special place in my basement for her, oh and my heart too.


 :FRlol: 
It's true, it's true... 
Sometimes, he forgets to post my meals through the door.
Neglect, I tell you.

----------


## jon1jt

> It's true, it's true... 
> Sometimes, he forgets to post my meals through the door.
> Neglect, I tell you.



I think your suitors have to put aside their fighting words and get to the heart of the matter. I say you have each write an open letter describing what they'd do with you on a first date. Litnetters get to vote on which one they like better and why, at the end of which you consider the votes and decide.  :Tongue:

----------


## jekan blazer

> There's always been a special place in my basement for her, oh and my heart too.


*snarls* i will not let you have her!!!!!!!!!
i bring her 5 dozen red roses... then i would take her to her favorite place to eat, and then to see her favorite UK football team...after that we would go to Picadaly Square...Then Stonehenge.... yeah, i know, long date........

----------


## sprinks

> There's always been a special place in my basement for her, oh and my heart too.


 :FRlol: !

----------


## jekan blazer

on the second date, i would take her to my opinion of the most beautiful state in the US; Montana. then i woud take her to see Yellowstone National Park, then my birth place... Kalispell, Montana.

----------


## MattG

> My feet hurt.


Running away all hither and yon from young bucks with litnet crushes? 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kevinthediltz

I have fallen in love with limajean.
Just dont tell her that its mostly because of her car.

Oh, and her spaceship.

----------


## Pensive

:FRlol:

----------


## MattG

Use caution sir. I suspect our limabean may ensnare you in her siren's song for the simple thrill of watching you crash headlong onto the rocks. 

 :Wink:

----------


## jekan blazer

> Use caution sir. I suspect our limabean may ensnare you in her siren's song for the simple thrill of watching you crash headlong onto the rocks.


lmao!!!!

----------


## Zee.

Hehe  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

> I have fallen in love with limajean.
> Just dont tell her that its mostly because of her car.
> 
> Oh, and her spaceship.


I understand. I'd fall in love with me over the fact i have a space mobile too. But I am me so the idea seems a little incest friendly.

----------


## jekan blazer

> I understand. I'd fall in love with me over the fact i have a space mobile too. But I am me so the idea seems a little incest friendly.


lima is funny....

----------


## PoeticPassions

so I think I have a crush on coberst. I know nothing about him. But his posts are always so intelligent and invoke critical thinking. Even though I sometimes disagree with him, I find his knowledge and language abilities refreshing. 

Yes, I have admitted it. Also, I don't think he ever reads this thread  :Biggrin:

----------


## crystalmoonshin

:FRlol:  I've read some of Coberst's posts too and I find him a really cool intellectual.

My first crush here on Litnet was JBI (just that I found him really interesting), but that was a long time ago. I'm so over him.

----------


## PoeticPassions

oh yeah, JBI is great too... I find him intriguing as well.  :Smile: 

but yeah I am sure I will have a hundred crushes over some time...

----------


## Scheherazade

> My first crush here on Litnet was JBI (just that I found him really interesting), but that was a long time ago. I'm so over him.


Who is going to break this news to JBI?

 :Wink:

----------


## jekan blazer

dibs!!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Oh to be young again...
When you are young (and unattached)...your crushes are unrealized possibilities...
Merely dreams that may never be...but may never be's...in mind are 'could possibly be's...
But time stealthily steals away the youthful dreams and leaves behind the little tease...
But age teaches us to love not lust, to seek the deeper heart to trust...
So...does that mean that the more aged ones cannot fuss...
Over a fleeting harmless crush?

----------


## kevinthediltz

> I understand. I'd fall in love with me over the fact i have a space mobile too. But I am me so the idea seems a little incest friendly.


Lima, all you need to do to steal my heart is drive by my house in your car, towing your space mobile.  :Smile: 
As far as falling in love with yourself. Incest seems impossible due to your inability to asexually reproduce.
Or... do you astound us with another amazing skill you posess?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Or... do you astound us with another amazing skill you posess?


Oh goodness. Kevin, what are you getting us into by asking her that?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## skib

> Oh goodness. Kevin, what are you getting us into by asking her that?


Kevvy is the king of awkward questions/getting away with them.

----------


## kevinthediltz

> Oh goodness. Kevin, what are you getting us into by asking her that?


Oh no.
I've created a monster. :Eek:

----------


## TheInsomniac

> I understand. I'd fall in love with me over the fact i have a space mobile too. But I am me so the idea seems a little incest friendly.


Incest, The game the whole family can play!

----------


## JBI

> I've read some of Coberst's posts too and I find him a really cool intellectual.
> 
> My first crush here on Litnet was JBI (just that I found him really interesting), but that was a long time ago. I'm so over him.


Really - may I ask who replaced me?




> She went -- and Eugene, all emotion,
> stood thunder-struck. In what wild round
> of tempests, in what raging ocean
> his heart was plunged! A sudden sound,
> the clink of rowels, met his hearing;
> Tatyana's husband, now appearing...
> But from the hero of my tale,
> just at this crisis of his gale,
> reader, we must be separating,
> ...


From Eugene Onegin by Alexandr Pushkin tr. Charles Johnson. 
http://lib.ru/LITRA/PUSHKIN/ENGLISH/onegin_j.txt

----------


## K.M Roberston

Crushes, Crushes, crushes.....I get enough of those at school...but if i had to have one here it would be............. :Wink:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Not a single one of you, as far as I have been able to tell, has a facial piercing, shaved/multi colored hair, likes to get pissed on a Monday by 6:00 in the evening, loves raving, finds 'poop mittens' or Theodore the Giant Talking Pigeon funny... so no, you nerdy bookworms,  :Tongue: , I've got no crushes on ye.

(I love all of you.)

----------


## K.M Roberston

> Not a single one of you, as far as I have been able to tell, has a facial piercing, shaved/multi colored hair, likes to get pissed on a Monday by 6:00 in the evening, loves raving, finds 'poop mittens' or Theodore the Giant Talking Pigeon funny... so no, you nerdy bookworms, , I've got no crushes on ye.
> 
> (I love all of you.)


That's funny because I do have a facial piercing, and multi coloured hair (ok it's natural colours and i was born with them, but there's more than one in there...) I was missed on Monday and i think 'poop mittens' or Theodore the Giant Talking Pigeon are hilarious!! But i m a girl sooooo...um *cough*

----------


## 1n50mn14

> That's funny because I do have a facial piercing, and multi coloured hair (ok it's natural colours and i was born with them, but there's more than one in there...) I was missed on Monday and i think 'poop mittens' or Theodore the Giant Talking Pigeon are hilarious!! But i m a girl sooooo...um *cough*


Lol. Girl crushes, boy crushes, whatever... I wouldn't have known that, though! I haven't seen your photos, and you're fairly new to the forums, yeah?

----------


## K.M Roberston

yuppers!! :Wink:

----------


## Zee.

> Incest, The game the whole family can play!


Well, well, well, look who it is..

----------


## TheInsomniac

> Well, well, well, look who it is..


I say the same thing to myself every morning.

----------


## Zee.

^ haha i'm sure.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

You all are craZZZZZ... Even though I am starting to have my own multicolored hair...natural mixed with a bit of gray...I'll not let go of crushes. ...and as some may know...yeah, I've got one or two here. I still love that feeling to find out that someone is crushing on you...when you lose that...then you're old...I'm just glad that I'm not old yet!!!

----------


## crystalmoonshin

> Really - may I ask who replaced me?
> 
> 
> 
> From Eugene Onegin by Alexandr Pushkin tr. Charles Johnson. 
> http://lib.ru/LITRA/PUSHKIN/ENGLISH/onegin_j.txt


I never thought you'd visit this thread. LOL! Someone probably broke the news to you. It's not that you're replaced, just that I stopped having crushes.  :Tongue:

----------


## LostPrincess13

> I never thought you'd visit this thread. LOL! Someone probably broke the news to you. It's not that you're replaced, just that I stopped having crushes.


LOL! :FRlol:  I didn't think he'd visit the site either. :Biggrin:  It's so unlike you, JBI... :Tongue:

----------


## jekan blazer

> LOL! I didn't think he'd visit the site either. It's so unlike you, JBI...





> I never thought you'd visit this thread. LOL! Someone probably broke the news to you. It's not that you're replaced, just that I stopped having crushes.


heehee!!! arent i evil? it is i, jekan, who told jbi to look at it....blame away!!!!!!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## crystalmoonshin

> heehee!!! asrent i evil? it is i, jekan, who told jbi to look at it....blame away!!!!!!!!!!


 :FRlol: 
Actually, I find it funny that he visited this thread. I thought he's not at all interested in stuffs like these, you know, not so serious discussions. But I'm glad he did.
 :Smile:

----------


## JBI

> Actually, I find it funny that he visited this thread. I thought he's not at all interested in stuffs like these, you know, not so serious discussions. But I'm glad he did.


I read most threads on these forums in general - it's just these long threads become too long to follow for very long, and by the time I check back, I usually see 2 more pages, and miss them in entirety.

Either way though, it is heartening to hear that people find my posts interesting.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

Yeah, threads with a huge number of posts are hard to follow. Sometimes, i just click on a page number by random and read the posts. It would be certainly give me eyestrain if I read every post here on Litnet.  :Smile:

----------


## LostPrincess13

> I read most threads on these forums in general - it's just these long threads become too long to follow for very long, and by the time I check back, I usually see 2 more pages, and miss them in entirety.
> 
> Either way though, it is heartening to hear that people find my posts interesting.


Anyone who appreciates an intellectual discussion would find your posts very interesting. :Blush:

----------


## Zee.

^ I enjoy your posts JBI

----------


## LostPrincess13

> heehee!!! arent i evil? it is i, jekan, who told jbi to look at it....blame away!!!!!!!!!!


you sneaky little devil! :FRlol:

----------


## Bakiryu

The Bakiryu is too cool for mere crushes foo!

----------


## PoeticPassions

ah, my crush on coberst has gone away... he's just too serious. Intelligent of course, but really needs to lighten up a little. I think I will have to switch to JBI too now, since he has the intelligence, the thoughtful posts, etc. and has a bit of humor and fun to him... a good combo  :Biggrin:  oh JBI, maybe we should make a fan club for you! hehehe

----------


## Zee.

I dunno..
I was under the impression that JBI was a girl.

----------


## PoeticPassions

> I dunno..
> I was under the impression that JBI was a girl.


really??? haha

hmm, well whatever. he or she is really smart and has some great posts!  :Smile:

----------


## crystalmoonshin

> ah, my crush on coberst has gone away... he's just too serious. Intelligent of course, but really needs to lighten up a little. I think I will have to switch to JBI too now, since he has the intelligence, the thoughtful posts, etc. and has a bit of humor and fun to him... a good combo  oh JBI, maybe we should make a fan club for you! hehehe



Yeah, let's make a fan club for JBI!!!! I've been following the thread posted by TAG in the religious texts section and i must say that even though i'm not on the atheists' side, I'm impressed by JBI's brilliant responses.

----------


## K.K.

JBI is going to find this thread extremely amusing when he checks back in on it.

----------


## LostPrincess13

> Yeah, let's make a fan club for JBI!!!! I've been following the thread posted by TAG in the religious texts section and i must say that even though i'm not on the atheists' side, I'm impressed by JBI's brilliant responses.


LOL! :FRlol:  No arguments here! :Biggrin:  Hey, why not create a thread on it? A JBI fanclub thread! :FRlol:

----------


## Zee.

Bump.

i'm still convinced JBI is a female

----------


## stlukesguild

The "J" from "JBI" is Jonathan... if I recall right... definitely not female...

By the way... JBI has a sense of humor? Somehow I missed that. :Biggrin:

----------


## jinjang

You girls are awfully silly. JBI has to learn some humility, first, maybe in a prestigious doctoral program, in order to be charming. Let him show first his creations, instead of all the criticisms he conjures up. Or, have I missed that? 

Apologies... I know I am a party crusher. I would much prefer Quark or Virgil for their knowledge and sagacity, and kindness, if I were a little girl.

I forgot Virgil is married with a wonderful wife. How about mono?

----------


## Zee.

> You girls are awfully silly. JBI has to learn some humility, first, maybe in a prestigious doctoral program, in order to be charming. Let him show first his creations, instead of all the criticisms he conjures up. Or, have I missed that? 
> 
> Apologies... I know I am a party crusher. I would much prefer Quark or Virgil for their knowledge and sagacity, and kindness, if I were a little girl.
> 
> I forgot Virgil is married with a wonderful wife. How about mono?



I disagree about the humility thing. Actually, I disagree with anyone who comments negatively about someone whose intelligence is undeniable. I'd certainly never dumb down any talent or skill I had just to make those around me feel better. He's intelligent and is in fact, my favourite poster on lit net. His comments are always insightful and very well thought out. He contributes productively to this site, that's a lot more than a lot of us do.

Peace  :FRlol:

----------


## JBI

> The "J" from "JBI" is Jonathan... if I recall right... definitely not female...
> 
> By the way... JBI has a sense of humor? Somehow I missed that.


You're right about the name bit, but as for the humor, I guess you're just jealous that nobody put up St. Luke as a crush  :Frown: . It's OK Lukey, I don't think you have much of a sense of humor either - you're like a Rembrandt, or Jaques - all serious, contemplative, none of the wit of a Puck or Touchstone, though you perhaps have the comical capacity of a Mr. Collins - the cool sort of self respect with the slight thirst for distraction (and what better way than by dancing!) - Milton's Mammon amongst the thrones of heaven, constantly jealous that others find JBI (Oh hail holy light!) far more the jokester - like an Al Bundy besieged by the genius of Woody Allen (and did someone say Bananas!). 

Just teasing, and yes, I know that made very little actual sense, besides dropping some cute cultural references (and oh my god, did I just reference Married with Children!).

Lets all go home now and listen to Gustav Mahler damasked with a little Coldplay and some amphetamines (I think a strong brandy will do if none can be procured) and think about moving on.


And yes, JBI is a guy (I think) - at least, I was when I woke up (I think  :Smile: ) and yes, the name is Jonathan (Jonathan Ben-Israel, hence the nickname  :Smile: ).

No need to be such a spoilsport St Luke, if they want to think I'm funny (or female - I don't judge people on such things), and not just some depressed, angstful, overly rude, completely self centered, self important, indulgent, plaintiff, argumentative, excitable, mendacious (the fruit of this tree is fantastic I promise hiss hiss), flat out a**holish, misunderstood man, who just is going through a rough time, and wants everyone to just LEAVE JBI ALONE, (applies eye liner) etc. etc.

----------


## jinjang

My sincere apologies, JBI! Your response here gives me a totally different light. It is brilliant in its own way.

Jin.

----------


## stlukesguild

JBI... no jealousy. I'm still the better writer... according to Mortal :Biggrin:  Besides... I'm far too gone for any dispute. I must say I wonder what you'd be like in person. My own writing style is very much influenced by my love of 19th century prose and poetry... but in many ways this is far removed from what I am like in person... in person I'm actually far more absurdest: Mel Brooks meets R. Crumb meets Kafka and the like. Most of the intellectuals I meet actually have the most whacked sense of humor which is far from their academic personas so I truly wonder what any number of posters here are really like. And now I'll return you to your regularly scheduled program... and my Belgian Ale.

----------


## Stargazer86

Hey don't knock Married With Children :P That was a funny show

And as it seems to be more or less socially acceptable for boys/men to wear eyeliner now, the application of it doesn't clear up the gender issue in the slightest.

----------


## JBI

> Hey don't knock Married With Children :P That was a funny show
> 
> And as it seems to be more or less socially acceptable for boys/men to wear eyeliner now, the application of it doesn't clear up the gender issue in the slightest.


Tis just another silly reference: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvk...x=0&playnext=1

----------


## Stargazer86

*shudders* that video creeps me out lol

----------


## JBI

> JBI... no jealousy. I'm still the better writer... according to Mortal Besides... I'm far too gone for any dispute. I must say I wonder what you'd be like in person. My own writing style is very much influenced by my love of 19th century prose and poetry... but in many ways this is far removed from what I am like in person... in person I'm actually far more absurdest: Mel Brooks meets R. Crumb meets Kafka and the like. Most of the intellectuals I meet actually have the most whacked sense of humor which is far from their academic personas so I truly wonder what any number of posters here are really like. And now I'll return you to your regularly scheduled program... and my Belgian Ale.


'Had my friend's Muse grown with this growing age,
A dearer birth than this his love had brought,
To march in ranks of better equipage:
But since he died and poets better prove,
Theirs for their style I'll read, his for his love'.

----------


## stlukesguild

But somehow JBI... I almost suspect you'd rather be the great writer than the great lover.

----------


## Stargazer86

> But somehow JBI... I almost suspect you'd rather be the great writer than the great lover.


 :FRlol: 

So it would seem


Though who knows, perhaps a combination?

----------


## stlukesguild

Or perhaps he went into the study of literature with the notion that such would impress all the girls. At a certain level I imagine a great many artists and academics thought as much. I mean who wouldn't be impressed by someone lugging around a dog-eared copy of _War and Peace_ and reciting Shelley? :FRlol:

----------


## JBI

> Or perhaps he went into the study of literature with the notion that such would impress all the girls. At a certain level I imagine a great many artists and academics thought as much. I mean who wouldn't be impressed by someone lugging around a dog-eared copy of _War and Peace_ and reciting Shelley?


Depends who you hit on - there are always people who are impressed with beautifully written things -

Though, for the most part, you are right about cheezball poetry recitals not really doing the trick, though I think your preoccupation with paints and all that junk a mere quirk - that's so 19th century~!




> So it would seem
> 
> 
> Though who knows, perhaps a combination?


Nah, I'm not a very good writer - I am a far better speaker, hence the mediocre grammar, and the monotonous self-superior tone.

----------


## stlukesguild

Though, for the most part, you are right about cheezball poetry recitals not really doing the trick, though I think your preoccupation with paints and all that junk a mere quirk - that's so 19th century~!

Yes. I'll admit that drawing well was never as great a selling point with the ladies as the ability to put an orange ball through the hoop. :Confused:  On the other hand... it did assure me of endless hours ogling naked women in art school without the danger of being thought of as a pervert. Certainly a "study" far more enjoyable than reading endless esoteric academic theorists, no? :Biggrin:  And now... as art is making a strong return to realism and even working from life... I can even get paid for it! :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

> Though, for the most part, you are right about cheezball poetry recitals not really doing the trick, though I think your preoccupation with paints and all that junk a mere quirk - that's so 19th century~!
> 
> Yes. I'll admit that drawing well was never as great a selling point with the ladies as the ability to put an orange ball through the hoop. On the other hand... it did assure me of endless hours ogling naked women in without being thought of as a pervert. Certainly a "study" far more enjoyable than reading endless esoteric academic theorists, no? And now... as art is making a strong return to realism and even working from life... I can even get paid for it!


I remember a story about Walt Disney as a young boy... all the girls flocked to this other kid because they thought he drew better. I think he ended up selling tractors or something.

Then again, you can't be serenaded by a drawing...

----------


## Maximilianus

Okay... I confess:

JBI, I have no crush on you, so you'd better get enough with my admiration and strong applause to your clever posts  :FRlol: I have a crush on Scandinavian/Celtic ladies... that being said, let me warn you Scandinavian or Celtic lady (I won't make names to keep the surprise factor  :Tongue: ). I may well be going after you, so whenever you hear a knock on your door... it could be me... to ask you out.... and who knows... I may talk to your father to ask him your hand if it all goes well at the door  :Brow:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

it aint a crush. i love a certain woman here. i get to see her again in 141 days which frankly makes me the happiest man in the world.

----------


## andave_ya

> it aint a crush. i love a certain woman here. i get to see her again in 141 days which frankly makes me the happiest man in the world.


 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## JBI

> Okay... I confess:
> 
> JBI, I have no crush on you, so you'd better get enough with my admiration and strong applause to your clever posts I have a crush on Scandinavian/Celtic ladies... that being said, let me warn you Scandinavian or Celtic lady (I won't make names to keep the surprise factor ). I may well be going after you, so whenever you hear a knock on your door... it could be me... to ask you out.... and who knows... I may talk to your father to ask him your hand if it all goes well at the door


'Tis a shame - I'm neither Celtic, Scandinavian, or a woman, and I think my father wouldn't take it too well.

----------


## Janine

> 'Tis a shame - I'm neither Celtic, Scandinavian, or a woman, and I think my father wouldn't take it too well.


 :FRlol:  so now we know! 

I wonder if I might qualify; :FRlol:  however, the age factor might be a bit of an obstacle. Also, not quite Celtic; ancestry goes back to the UK though....might that be close enough?...and.... I am crazy for Celtic music!!! *Max,* YOU know I am just kidding with you. :FRlol:  I love the way your say you will formally ask for her hand in marriage, first from the father. You are so old-fashioned, traditional and it's just such a lovely change in this modern world of ours. YOU are a real gentleman, *Max*! I hope someday a good woman meets you at a door and from there on it goes wonderfully well for you, romantically speaking. *wink*

----------


## Maximilianus

> 'Tis a shame - I'm neither Celtic, Scandinavian, or a woman, and I think my father wouldn't take it too well.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol: 



> so now we know! 
> 
> I wonder if I might qualify; however, the age factor might be a bit of an obstacle. Also, not quite Celtic; ancestry goes back to the UK though....might that be close enough?


That's close enough for me ... and I won't be ranting about age, no, no  :Tongue:  ...  :FRlol:  ... besides I know Brit ladies that rock!!! I can give many names  :Biggrin: 




> ...and.... I am crazy for Celtic music!!!


Me too, especially for Irish ladies playing the fiddle  :Brow: 



> *Max,* YOU know I am just kidding with you. I love the way your say you will formally ask for her hand in marriage, first from the father. You are so old-fashioned, traditional and it's just such a lovely change in this modern world of ours. YOU are a real gentleman, *Max*! I hope someday a good woman meets you at a door and from there on it goes wonderfully well for you, romantically speaking. *wink*


Thanks for the wishes for my prosperity, Janine  :Nod: 

Now let me add this.... I would talk to the father but if he refuses to give me his daughter, I am prepared for a kidnap  :FRlol: 
At my age, a man must be prepared for kidnapping elite operations, besides I've seen many S.W.A.T. procedures on TV/movies... I KNOW HOW TO DO IT  :FRlol: 
My advice to desperate bachelors: _GO TAKE WHAT YOU WANT ... NOW_  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> it aint a crush. i love a certain woman here. i get to see her again in 141 days which frankly makes me the happiest man in the world.


 :Blush:

----------


## Maximilianus

> it aint a crush. i love a certain woman here. i get to see her again in 141 days which frankly makes me the happiest man in the world.





> 


They are in love, they are in love!
How sweet! How sweet!
How tenderly exquisite!
When two each other love!
To loneliness: "be warned;
There comes this thing called love
And loneliness... be darned!".

----------


## hoope

Oh ! first time i see this thread.. nyc idea 

i will say who is my crush since he is not here often .. 
i liked his posts.. and he is a young philosopher .. he is a guy  :Biggrin:  .... Mr Hyde !!! :Redface:  
its not crush .. i just admire him .. but unfortunately he didn't come in for about months..  :Frown:

----------


## PoeticPassions

I have a new crush all the time. 

I haven't been on here for long time though... or so off and on... but well some of my favorite people seem not to be around.  :Frown: 

oh and it is fun reading this thread... esp. between Janine and Max!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

Apparently, we have been relocated to a new ocean; yep, pirates took transported us there - like being beamed up. So see the 'general chat' thread (our foreign island). I guess, *PoeticPassions,* you will have to check that one out now, for your entertainment.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Apparently, we have been relocated to a new ocean; yep, pirates took transported us there - like being beamed up. So see the 'general chat' thread (our foreign island). I guess, *PoeticPassions,* you will have to check that one out now, for your entertainment.


We are gone. So long, dear thread!... farewell to you!....  :Bawling:  ......  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

> We are gone. So long, dear thread!... farewell to you!....  ......


....as he sails into the sunset, a single tear welling up in his eye and falling on the endless sea of futile waves....

Oh brother....how's that for drama?

----------


## Maximilianus

> ....as he sails into the sunset, a single tear welling up in his eye and falling on the endless sea of futile waves....
> 
> Oh brother....how's that for drama?


I applaud your line eagerly, Janine, very poetic  :Nod:  I have a crush on dramas.... my whole life is a dramatized mini-production  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

> I applaud your line eagerly, Janine, very poetic  I have a crush on dramas.... my whole life is a dramatized mini-production


 :FRlol:  Oh yes, I'm a great poet....I am a hopeless romantic, too.... :Eek2: 

hummm...eagerly...very interesting use of the word....

OK, I admit it; I have a crush on some young man who is totally wacho!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

I'm having a crush on a lady who is very far from going to make a chamomile tea, let alone going to bed to ease that stomach she has, aching there  :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

> I'm having a crush on a lady who is very far from going to make a chamomile tea, let alone going to bed to ease that stomach she has, aching there


Do I know this lady by any chance? Hey, Benjamin, go check out Hugh Laurie's band on that video link I sent to you. They are pretty good and funky, too. Yikes, the lady is now hanging out on Youtube...will her head ever meet up with her pillow tonight?  :Goof:  :Eek2:

----------


## Maximilianus

> ...will her head ever meet up with her pillow tonight?


I seriously doubt it  :Goof:   :FRlol:

----------


## Janine

> I seriously doubt it


True, it's not even night here now; its daytime - 12:59AM! :Yawnb:  I am such a moonchild.

----------


## AmericanEagle

> oh JBI, maybe we should make a fan club for you! hehehe





> Yeah, let's make a fan club for JBI!!!!





> Hey, why not create a thread on it? A JBI fanclub thread!


LOL, has there been any progress on this fan club?

I'm also a fan of JBI, but I think he already knows that.

----------


## Niamh

I have a litnet crush... but i'm sure you are all aware of that anyway.  :Tongue:  just thought i'd share that...

----------


## kilted exile

> I have a litnet crush... but i'm sure you are all aware of that anyway.  just thought i'd share that...


I bet he is very wonderful and amazingly good looking

----------


## Janine

> I bet he is very wonderful and amazingly good looking


I think that he must be and so is she and from what I have seen in photos, I think they both are adorable together...hey, go for it...you are only young once...get the next boat or the next plane and get together again real soon; you two make beautiful music together....really.... :Nod:

----------


## DanielBenoit

I've had a litnet crush for a bit of a while  :Blush: 

I don't know if it appears obvious or not, but either way, I always love talking with her.

----------


## Niamh

> I think that he must be and so is she and from what I have seen in photos, I think they both are adorable together...hey, go for it...you are only young once...get the next boat or the next plane and get together again real soon; you two make beautiful music together....really....


Thats very sweet Janine.  :Smile: 




> I've had a litnet crush for a bit of a while 
> 
> I don't know if it appears obvious or not, but either way, I always love talking with her.


I think i, and half of litnet could hazzard a guess...  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

> I think that he must be and so is she and from what I have seen in photos, I think they both are adorable together...hey, go for it...you are only young once...get the next boat or the next plane and get together again real soon; you two make beautiful music together....really....


Very well-said, Janine!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Janine

> Thats very sweet Janine.


Ahhh...I meant it, and two nicer people could not end up together...I hope you two do eventually....you're photos are so sweet; you are both well matched. :Nod: 




> I think i, and half of litnet could hazzard a guess...


Just go to his profile page to see who he has been talking to the most and who is a young sweet and pretty miss...I think for certain we all can guess correctly who he is talking about....hahah....

----------


## DanielBenoit

Oh dear  :Blush: 

I _am_ obvious

----------


## Niamh

> Ahhh...I meant it, and two nicer people could not end up together...I hope you two do eventually....you're photos are so sweet; you are both well matched.


I hope he doesnt mind me writing this, but we have actually been together over four months now.  :Smile:  I'm visiting in Jan and he was here in June. (if he does mind this post will self distruct two minutes after notification.  :Tongue:  )




> Oh dear 
> 
> I _am_ obvious


now that _is_ an understatement!  :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

> I hope he doesnt mind me writing this, but we have actually been together over four months now.  I'm visiting in Jan and he was here in June. (if he does mind this post will self distruct two minutes after notification.  )


He seems like a very good natured, and let me add 'handsome' guy and I am sure he will not mind. You are sweet and good looking, too (love those various hairdo's in FB! hhaha). I wish and everyone else here wishes you the very best in the future. Take things slowly, be good friends first off and I know it will last. 






> now that _is_ an understatement!


 Isn't that the truth!  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Just go to his profile page to see who he has been talking to the most and who is a young sweet and pretty miss...I think for certain we all can guess correctly who he is talking about....hahah....


_I DID, I DID, NOW I KNOW!_  :FRlol: 




> Oh dear 
> 
> I _am_ obvious


_YES YOU ARE!_  :FRlol:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Well, I haven't talked to her on litnet for a couple of days, so she doesn't appear on any of my recent visitor messages.
 :Frown:

----------


## Niamh

She is probably very busy. She does a lot of things that might keep her away.  :Smile:

----------


## toni

Please excuse me while I LOL :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Well, I haven't talked to her on litnet for a couple of days, so she doesn't appear on any of my recent visitor messages.


Aww, you are missing her that badly!  :Frown: 
Ladies are like that, Dan. They evade us to put our interest to test. Go after her, boy!  :Biggrin: 




> Please excuse me while I LOL


No, no, don't LOL on someone else's feelings toni. It's total bad manners  :Tongue:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Aww, you are missing her that badly! 
> Ladies are like that, Dan. They evade us to put our interest to test. Go after her, boy!


It's awful because the electricity is out from the typhoons, so I haven't been able to talk to her on msn  :Frown: 
At least she's safe.




> No, no, don't LOL on someone else's feelings toni. It's total bad manners


I don't think she was loling _at_ me, at least I hope not  :Frown:

----------


## Maximilianus

> It's awful because the electricity is out from the typhoons, so I haven't been able to talk to her on msn 
> At least she's safe.


I hope it all turns out well  :Thumbs Up: 




> I don't think she was loling _at_ me, at least I hope not


I don't think so either, I was just kidding  :Biggrin:  Come on Dan, cheer up, it will all be fine!  :Nod:

----------


## Bakiryu

This whole lit-net crush thing makes me feel sad.

everyone has such bond and it's such a tight-knit community, i feel like i don't belong.

Maybe it's because no one really likes me  :Bawling:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Maybe it's because no one really likes me


Oh don't think that! You are alway welcome here (hell, you've been here longer than I have). Just keep those rants going  :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

> This whole lit-net crush thing makes me feel sad.
> 
> everyone has such bond and it's such a tight-knit community, i feel like i don't belong.
> 
> Maybe it's because no one really likes me


Oh dear, I am sure everyone likes you.  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Nod:

----------


## Annamariah

> This whole lit-net crush thing makes me feel sad.
> 
> everyone has such bond and it's such a tight-knit community, i feel like i don't belong.
> 
> Maybe it's because no one really likes me


People were asking after you while you were away for a while, so don't worry about not belonging here  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> This whole lit-net crush thing makes me feel sad.
> 
> everyone has such bond and it's such a tight-knit community, i feel like i don't belong.
> 
> Maybe it's because no one really likes me


Oh Baki, I like you a lot. It's always a pleasure to see you here, or to see one of your blogs. You're such a nice young lady.  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

> This whole lit-net crush thing makes me feel sad.
> 
> everyone has such bond and it's such a tight-knit community, i feel like i don't belong.
> 
> Maybe it's because no one really likes me


I like you. I like everyone  :Smile: 
Don't feel bad, we all fit here! Lit Net is big enough to be everyone's home  :Nod: 





> Oh dear, I am sure everyone likes you.


Am sure too  :Biggrin: 




> People were asking after you while you were away for a while, so don't worry about not belonging here


That's true, I noticed this as well  :Nod:

----------


## Maryd.

There's a lot of love for you on litnet, Bakiryu :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:

----------


## Bakiryu

:Smile:  ..

----------


## toni

> No, no, don't LOL on someone else's feelings toni. It's total bad manners


Oh, I apologize if I came across as rude when said Lol. I have this unfortunate tendency to laugh when I'm flattered.  :Blush: 




> I don't think she was loling _at_ me, at least I hope not


of course not <3 !! 



To Baki: I've always loved you.  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, I apologize if I came across as rude when said Lol. I have this unfortunate tendency to laugh when I'm flattered.


Don't worry toni, I was just kidding  :Tongue:  Besides your tendency can make you interesting, so it doesn't have to be unfortunate every time, I believe  :Smile:

----------


## stephofthenight

...He is off somewhere, and I'm the last thing on his mind... But oh wellz.  :Biggrin:  it is unguessable  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> ...He is off somewhere, and I'm the last thing on his mind... But oh wellz.  it is unguessable


Do we know the lucky guy?  :Smile:  Maybe he can keep more than one thing on his mind at the same time, and let's say that maybe he has a big mind to store all of them, and who knows... maybe you are one of them  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Oooo, mysteries are fun!

----------


## stephofthenight

Yes they are, and max I dont know, do you know him? Some people do, some people don't. And I think that some people think that they know him but really don't. Only he knows who knows the real him.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Oh this is easy. . . . . .it's.........






Nobody knows who he really is, but in fact he's this guy!



Not only that, but he's Tobey Maguire!




Nice try at ambiguity  :Nod:

----------


## Maximilianus

Good try Dan, though I've never noticed neither Spiderman nor Tobey McGuire posting on Lit Net  :Biggrin: 




> Yes they are, and max I dont know, do you know him?


Probably. Can't tell for sure till you reveal his identity.




> I think that some people think that they know him but really don't.


Happens more often than not. I know the unpleasant experience of being aimed at by lurking biased snipers who don't dare a clean meeting in the open. Oh well, snipers happen and we can't but deal with them  :Rolleyes: 




> Only he knows who knows the real him.


And maybe he wants to be known by someone else.

----------


## stephofthenight

hmm. in tights...now that would be a sight.  :Redface:  I would have to get on the next plane leaving the country if that was at stake lol. wonder if their is a 12' o clock flight overseas to his doorstep. 

But I doubt I would ever convince him to wear tights. Damn I have a thing for men in tights. 

Give up yet?

----------


## skib

Robin Hood?

----------


## stephofthenight

nope....

Wonder how long it will be before he gives himself away...hmm. :Angel:

----------


## Maximilianus

Reckless naughty hints  :Brow: 

I too wonder, I too wonder... how long before he gives himself away  :Tongue:

----------


## stephofthenight

And the winner of Stephanies 2009 Litnet crust award goes to...

...DRUMROLL...



But that was pretty guessable.  :Biggrin:

----------


## rimbaud

how come everyone has a crush? lol
I'm getting one too!!!!
is Toby Maguire available?

----------


## Maximilianus

> And the winner of Stephanies 2009 Litnet crust award goes to...
> 
> ...DRUMROLL...
> 
> 
> 
> But that was pretty guessable.


So you have a crush with an inactive account on photobucket  :Rolleyes:  pretty guessable  :Tongue: 




> how come everyone has a crush? lol
> I'm getting one too!!!!
> is Toby Maguire available?


I've been having one for quite some time, though not with Maguire. Not even near  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

I want one too. 
Any suggestions?  :Tongue:

----------


## rimbaud

> I've been having one for quite some time, though not with Maguire. Not even near


well if not Spider-man, then... Batman? nah, you're a guy so..... Wonder woman?  :Brow:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I want one too. 
> Any suggestions?


Want a full detailed list from where to pick alternatives?  :FRlol: 




> well if not Spider-man, then... Batman? nah, you're a guy so..... Wonder woman?


Close... in the sense of being a wonder  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> So you have a crush with an inactive account on photobucket  pretty guessable


Yeah, that's just the easy way out  :Tongue: 




> I've been having one for quite some time, though not with Maguire. Not even near


I think we know  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

> I want one too. 
> Any suggestions?


Oh, I thought you'd already had one!

 :Wink:

----------


## Taliesin

Well, of course we all have one. 
As is suitable for all the loyal members of the Forum, we all love the Big Sister. 
But sometimes my mind wonders - should other, although obviously more banal, crude and lowly crushes than the ones directed towards the Big Sister and the Party, be allowed?

----------


## Annamariah

> Well, of course we all have one. 
> As is suitable for all the loyal members of the Forum, we all love the Big Sister. 
> But sometimes my mind wonders - should other, although obviously more banal, crude and lowly crushes than the ones directed towards the Big Sister and the Party, be allowed?


Now watch out, are you sure you want to start a rebellion here?

----------


## stephofthenight

OOPs! showed up for me, made one on word, but wouldnt let me upload it  :Frown:  so had to borrow someones  :Frown:  guess I'll have to try again....



Fairly obvious, I mean who could resist that  :Brow:  !!!
A plate of cookies as a wager that he already guessed that...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> how come everyone has a crush? lol
> I'm getting one too!!!!
> is Toby Maguire available?





> I want one too. 
> Any suggestions?


Hmm... I'd go with either Mathor or DanielBenoit if I were you. They both seem like very nice young men, and I bet that they're good to their mothers. Just make sure that they have you home by eleven.

----------


## DanielBenoit

:FRlol:  :FRlol:  I've been recommended!  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 


oh this made my day 

 :FRlol:

----------


## stephofthenight

Of corse you where recomened Daniel!

----------


## Maximilianus

> OOPs! showed up for me, made one on word, but wouldnt let me upload it  so had to borrow someones  guess I'll have to try again....
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly obvious, I mean who could resist that  !!!
> A plate of cookies as a wager that he already guessed that...


_I guessed, I guessed, I guessed!!!
I want my cookies now!!  
_In fact I want a full lifetime supply of Oreo cookies....  :FRlol: 




> Hmm... I'd go with either Mathor or DanielBenoit if I were you. They both seem like very nice young men, and I bet that they're good to their mothers. Just make sure that they have you home by eleven.


I'm good to my mom, too. Okay lemme prove it... _"Yo mom, come tell the ladies how good I am to you!!!"_  :FRlol: 




> I've been recommended! 
> 
> 
> oh this made my day


Good for you Dan. This is part of your path to glory, and part of mine too. Now I have my name in glittering letters  :FRlol:

----------


## stephofthenight

I'm sure you do! but they would get stale before they got there. Maybe I'll make you glitery cookies to feed the penguins...

----------


## Poetess

Oh I_ had_ a crush on someone "plural" in here...

----------


## stephofthenight

hmm had is past tence...so you dont anymore... but its plural, as in their sn is a plural thing or there is more than one?

----------


## Maximilianus

Hmm.... how much intrigue  :Brow: 




> I'm sure you do! but they would get stale before they got there. Maybe I'll make you glitery cookies to feed the penguins...


Penguins very thankful. Penguins loving glittery cookies  :Tongue:

----------


## Nikhar

ANy single girl out here? Around 16-18 plus minus 5 10 years.

All right...all right _anyone_ interested in 17 year old kid?

----------


## Maximilianus

> ANy single girl out here? Around 16-18 plus minus 5 10 years.
> 
> All right...all right _anyone_ interested in 17 year old kid?


 :FRlol:  Beware Nik, people may take you for what you are not... it has happened before... I can relate...  :Rolleyes: 

Other than that, how desperate are you?  :FRlol:

----------


## Nikhar

> Beware Nik, people may take you for what you are not... it has happened before... I can relate... 
> 
> Other than that, how desperate are you?



You mean, people may take me to be straight. Oops...I mean gay?  :Biggrin: 


I'm a 17 and I don't have girlfriend..... talk of desperation! :Tongue: 
Hehe...just kidding.

----------


## stephofthenight

17 without a girlfriend is not so bad  :Biggrin:  look at me I do just fine :P:P:P:P

----------


## Nikhar

I just found a 17 year old single!!!!!!!!! *dances in joy*

----------


## stephofthenight

still wondering about poetess crush...

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> I've been recommended! 
> 
> 
> oh this made my day


 :Nod:  I mean it. You're a very nice young man.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Yes, I have a crush on a pretty little Goth nerd (her words, not mine).

----------


## Poetess

^^ That seems interesting
How many Goths are there in this forum? Let`s start counting,
I am one
Who is/are the other/others




> hmm had is past tence...so you dont anymore... but its plural, as in their sn is a plural thing or there is more than one?


No :P one person in Plural

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hmm, don't know very many plural people here. The only screename you could consider plural would be NickAdams. . . . .

Hmmm, there must be more plurals out there. Kingoflombards, QuietMurmurings?

----------


## Buh4Bee

:Nod:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :Nod:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> 


 :Confused:  Did I say something?

I'm a bit out of sorts today. As I am everyday.

----------


## stephofthenight

Baki, Sprinks, Becca T...thnk thats about all I can think of. but there not really goth. so hmm

----------


## BienvenuJDC

You probably would have to talk to her to tell that she's goth. She's on tonight, but I doubt that she has visited this thread.

----------


## stephofthenight

GASP! your right, I totaly forgot about her...my bets are on HAUNTED

----------


## Maximilianus

Haunted is a goth? Our Haunted? Wow, why didn't she tell me? Hmmm.... I'll go ask her, just to be sure  :Nod:

----------


## stephofthenight

Is curious to know if I was right

----------


## JuniperWoolf

My guess is The Walker.

----------


## Poetess

okay, its a little hard to explain while using the cellphone. Steph, the member says WE instead of I. Like, "we read this book today" instead of 'i read this book today'.  :Idea:  :Idea:

----------


## Niamh

you have a crush on taliesin?

----------


## Poetess

We finally have a winner!
Well Niamh, I had. But I am still interested, it`s all a bout the time I was away from the Forum, got busy and a serious relationship...

----------


## RobinHood3000

> on the second date, i would take her to my opinion of the most beautiful state in the US; Montana. then i woud take her to see Yellowstone National Park, then my birth place... Kalispell, Montana.


I visited nearby Idaho once. Some of the most beautiful landscape I've ever seen in my life, the mountains were absolutely gorgeous. Where I live, tallest things around are the telephone poles.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I have two LitNet crushes...

----------


## Heathcliff

I was reading...  reading... reading...

Didn't come to any consolation.

----------


## Maryd.

> I have two LitNet crushes...


Oh, do tell. :Brow:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I have some...

----------


## Maryd.

> I have some...


And...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> And...


And...I'm not sure if I should say. :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

Oh, go on, go on... I won't tell. Hehehe.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Oh, go on, go on... I won't tell. Hehehe.


Well...She's, like, super awesome! And...Like, super cool! But I'm not sure she's into me, you know? Like, it's crazy! So much drama!  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

> Well...She's, like, super awesome! And...Like, super cool! But I'm not sure she's into me, you know? Like, it's crazy! So much drama!


You are sooooo funny. :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

Does anyone like my mummy?

I love my mummy.

----------


## Maryd.

> Does anyone like my mummy?
> 
> I love my mummy.


And I love my baby  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> You are sooooo funny.


Thank you, kindly! You're not too bad yourself.  :Thumbs Up: 

You know, I think if *BienvenuJDC* reveal one of his crushes I would too.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Does anyone like my mummy?


Of course. She's one of the best litnetters ever  :Biggrin: 




> I love my mummy.


Me too  :Thumbs Up: 




> You know, I think if *BienvenuJDC* reveal one of his crushes I would too.


I urge you both to reveal your deepest emotions!  :Tongue:  (did that sound like I'm meddling in private affairs?  :FRlol: )

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I urge you both to reveal your deepest emotions!  (did that sound like I'm meddling in private affairs? )


 :FRlol: Not at all, Max! But you mistake the "deepest emotion" part. It's just a crush.  :FRlol:

----------


## Maryd.

> Of course. She's one of the best litnetters ever 
> 
> 
> Me too 
> 
> 
> I urge you both to reveal your deepest emotions!  (did that sound like I'm meddling in private affairs? )


Aw... Maxi. I am loved by two litnetters. Yay.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

And Neo, still waiting... waiting... waiting... :Wink:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Not at all, Max! But you mistake the "deepest emotion" part. It's just a crush.


 :FRlol: 




> Aw... Maxi. I am loved by two litnetters. Yay.


Of course  :Biggrin: 




> And Neo, still waiting... waiting... waiting...


he insists on keeping us in much suspense  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

The suspense is killing me.

I like everyone. So there.

----------


## Maryd.

> The suspense is killing me.
> 
> I like everyone. So there.


You are a gem my dear.

----------


## Heathcliff

I want to know BienvenuJDC's.

----------


## Maryd.

Yes, Bien and Neo... Let's have it... We're are all curious.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Yes, Bien and Neo... Let's have it... We're are all curious.


Okay, okay, okay.  :Tongue:  You little buggers! Argh!  :FRlol:  I'll reveal three of my crushes. What can I say? Don't hate or disriminate. I like 'em all! It's all good! :FRlol: 

The three unfortunate souls are...

Toni
Maraki
stepofthenight

----------


## Maryd.

Aww that is so cute. :Wink:  Hey I didn't think you would actually say anything. So well done on you courage.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Aww that is so cute. Hey I didn't think you would actually say anything. So well done on you courage.


Thank you, kindly! :Biggrin:  There's more, you know... :Wink:

----------


## Maryd.

Oh, ohh, do tell. :Wink:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Oh, ohh, do tell.


Hmmm...This time...Someone else is gotta give.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Neo, has become curious...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Neo, has become curious...


Oh, yeah... :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

But I have a problem Neo... I have far to many litnet crushes. And some, well I can never tell.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> But I have a problem Neo... I have far to many litnet crushes. And some, well I can never tell.


Do you now? Hmmm...I see, I see, I see...What's that saying? "Birds of a feather flock together" :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

:FRlol:  :FRlol:  I have so many, I have run out of fingers and toes to count them on...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I have one in particular...

----------


## Maryd.

Well now Bien... Do tell.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Oh...I couldn't do that...

----------


## Maryd.

Awww why not????

----------


## BienvenuJDC

She might think me a stalker...

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> She might think me a stalker...


 :FRlol:  I'm right there with you. However, for the sake of my Queen's storytelling, I command you to, for lack of better words, spill it! :FRlol:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Twenty questions maybe, but I may only five you a fraction of those...

----------


## Maryd.

Is your crush a she?

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

If it is a she, just as my Queen has asked, what letter her screen name start with?

----------


## Maryd.

Yes Bien, my King and I have questioned, only, but two questions...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

If you know me at all, then you should know if it a he or a she...and by the rules of twenty questions, they can only be yes or no answers.

----------


## Maryd.

Come on Bien... The suspense is killing me... Well not really, but I just want to know, because I just dooo... :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Yet you only ask a question that you should already know the answer to...

----------


## Maryd.

No, this is not true, some people have different tastes...

I actually already know who it is... I am very perceptive dear and I can sense affairs of the heart... But I will ask some interesting questions just for fun... Is she Goth?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Yes, she is... ;-)

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh. SO we've gotten another clue...

If my mum is the queen, am I the princess?

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> If you know me at all, then you should know if it a he or a she...and by the rules of twenty questions, they can only be yes or no answers.


 :FRlol:  I like you!

----------


## Maryd.

> I like you!


Neo, you are so funny.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Neo, you are so funny.


Thank you, kindly, my queen! :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

We already have a king and a queen... let's see... I'd suit myself very nicely with a county... I want a county.... now.... fully equipped... with all and a countess

----------


## Maryd.

> We already have a king and a queen... let's see... I'd suit myself very nicely with a county... I want a county.... now.... fully equipped... with all and a countess


Queen - Countess... It's all good. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I wonder if she knows?

----------


## Heathcliff

The suspense is killing me.

----------


## Maryd.

Waiting... waiting... waiting.

Does she like elephants?

----------


## Maximilianus

Most ladies are perceptive enough. Often even more than men. I dare say she's very likely to know

----------


## Maryd.

> Most ladies are perceptive enough. Often even more than men. I dare say she's very likely to know


I love watching on line romances, they are so cute. As you hear the flirting in the writings... Weee it is so cute :Tongue:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I love watching on line romances, they are so cute. As you hear the flirting in the writings... Weee it is so cute


Unless you're competing. :FRlol: 




> Most ladies are perceptive enough. Often even more than men. I dare say she's very likely to know


True. However, mediated communication can be very misleading sometimes when it comes to this sort of thing.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I love watching on line romances, they are so cute. As you hear the flirting in the writings... Weee it is so cute





> Unless you're competing.


I sorta love this thread. This thread is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get  




> True. However, mediated communication can be very misleading sometimes when it comes to this sort of thing.


Agreed. It's better to keep things in the intimacy of intimate on-line life... Oh, wait... on-line life is not intimate

----------


## TinCan

> Unless you're competing.
> 
> 
> .


You guys compete?

----------


## Satan

> You guys compete?


I wonder if they throw voluminous books at each other.

----------


## TinCan

haha, that would be interesting

----------


## Satan

I would hurl the whole Twilight series at you, if we were fighting over someone. But we aren't even in the same boat. Meh!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Waiting... waiting... waiting.
> 
> Does she like elephants?


I don't know if she likes elephants, but the elephant is my favorite animal.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> You guys compete?


Nah. We were just talking.  :Smile:  Besides, Max is too old to compete with me. :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I love watching on line romances, they are so cute. As you hear the flirting in the writings... Weee it is so cute


Now, now...crushes aren't really romances..

----------


## Maryd.

> Now, now...crushes aren't really romances..


I know that dear. I am having fun.  :Wink:

----------


## TinCan

> I would hurl the whole Twilight series at you, if we were fighting over someone. But we aren't even in the same boat. Meh!


Don't start, I'm still licking the wounds from your disdain of the Harry Potter series... :P

----------


## stephofthenight

the male ego would not let them, not compete... lol, the dire need to know who is the litnet-ladies-man :P

----------


## Maryd.

> the male ego would not let them, not compete... lol, the dire need to know who is the litnet-ladies-man :P


So Steph, who do you think is litnet's ladies man?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I know that dear. I am having fun.


Yes...that they are..fun...and you have your fun. You never know...you may be next...LOL....

----------


## Maryd.

> Yes...that they are..fun...and you have your fun. You never know...you may be next...LOL....


Oh goodie,  :Idea: then I will have my first crush since high school and that was many, many, many (now I depressed) years ago.  :Bawling:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Oh goodie, then I will have my first crush since high school and that was many, many, many (now I depressed) years ago.


Aw. Cuggles.

----------


## stephofthenight

> So Steph, who do you think is litnet's ladies man?


if I tell the competition would be over. and there would go our entertainment  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

> if I tell the competition would be over. and there would go our entertainment


Yes, this is true... Come on fellows, entertain us. :FRlol:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Yes, this is true... Come on fellows, entertain us.


There's a ladies man around here? I was never fond of men who thought they were God's gift to women...

----------


## Maryd.

> There's a ladies man around here? I was never fond of men who thought they were God's gift to women...


Well I like God's gifts... If it is a ladies man, then so be it.  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Well I like God's gifts... If it is a ladies man, then so be it.


If it is icecream that would be better.

----------


## Maryd.

This is true, icecream, would be a whole lot better than a crush... Come on ladies, let's get our priority right. :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> the male ego would not let them, not compete... lol, the dire need to know who is the litnet-ladies-man :P


 :FRlol: Ego? What ego? :Biggrin: 




> Yes, this is true... Come on fellows, entertain us.


You ladies are sooooo bossy. :Tongue: 




> If it is icecream that would be better.


That's the best idea I've heard today. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

So... I'm waiting... Waiting... Not hearing an epic love story unfolding...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maryd.

Close your ears girl, you don't need the stress at this age. :Biggrin:

----------


## TinCan

Haha, this is very true

----------


## soundofmusic

> We already have a king and a queen... let's see... I'd suit myself very nicely with a county... I want a county.... now.... fully equipped... with all and a countess


 :Frown:  I have this problem, Maximilianus, I am in love with your avatar; I can't keep my eyes off of it...

Has anyone ever fallen in love with an avatar? :Goof:  :Redface:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I have this problem, Maximilianus, I am in love with your avatar; I can't keep my eyes off of it...


You can stare at it all you want. I'm not jealous  :Tongue:  ..... not jealous of an avatar  :Brow: 




> Has anyone ever fallen in love with an avatar?


I can understand the feeling. I've fallen in love with an avatar too... though maybe I shouldn't confess much about it

----------


## mtpspur

Once a Logos fan--always a Logos fan. Someday books and movies shall come of this.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Oh...My...Goodness! Logos! :Blush:

----------


## Maximilianus

I wonder if Logos is aware of so much sentiment

----------


## soundofmusic

> You can stare at it all you want. I'm not jealous  ..... not jealous of an avatar 
> 
> 
> I can understand the feeling. I've fallen in love with an avatar too... though maybe I shouldn't confess much about it


 :Ladysman:  Thank you, I think I will.........Ahh, I feel so much better. Oh, and please, please confess...Do any of you recall the magazine "True Confessions" :Tongue:  It held up the grocery store lines for years :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Thank you, I think I will.........Ahh, I feel so much better.


You're welcome. I'm glad to be of help 




> Oh, and please, please confess...Do any of you recall the magazine "True Confessions" It held up the grocery store lines for years


I'm afraid I don't know of it

----------


## soundofmusic

> You're welcome. I'm glad to be of help


 :Ladysman:  Oh, but please, tell us of the avatar you've fallen in love with? :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Oh, but please, tell us of the avatar you've fallen in love with?


Oh yes, Maxi, we must know.

----------


## Maryd.

Yea Max, you tell me yours and I tell mine... :Wink:  No, I probably won't, someone might hold it against me. :FRlol:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Wait up, fellas! Hold your crushes! All I've been hearing is the male side...I think that the ladies turn to reveal their crushes is next. C'mon now...You ladies gotta give too.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

I'll give you a clue... Mine are human. There I said something... My crushes are all human. (At least I think they are... Knowing my luck, all the curshes I have would have only ever, resided in Mars) :Alien:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I'll give you a clue... Mine are human. There I said something... My crushes are all human. (At least I think they are... Knowing my luck, all the curshes I have would have only ever, resided in Mars)


Yay!! My mummy has friends. Is one of them me?

----------


## Maryd.

> Yay!! My mummy has friends. Is one of them me?


That would make you Martian... And that would make me Martian... Alright, this is getting too weird. :Eek:

----------


## Heathcliff

> That would make you Martian... And that would make me Martian... Alright, this is getting too weird.


We can go to Mars if you like.

Okay... I know there are more than one... Can we ask you questions?

----------


## Maryd.

Don't ask me any questions and I won't tell you any lies... :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Wait up, fellas! Hold your crushes! All I've been hearing is the male side...I think that the ladies turn to reveal their crushes is next. C'mon now...You ladies gotta give too.


 :Blush:  Well, I've already mentioned that I am in love with Max's avatar, otherwise, I find the cherry blend, whiskey and woodsy smell from the Blokes thread very inviting....There is nothing like the smell of a pipe, a burning fire, a cold night, mens cologne that we buy because "we know what we like".....OH, and flannel shirts...

----------


## Maximilianus

> Oh, but please, tell us of the avatar you've fallen in love with?





> Oh yes, Maxi, we must know.





> Yea Max, you tell me yours and I tell mine... No, I probably won't, someone might hold it against me.


Oh what a cheeky triplet, you three. I won't tell much for the same reasons that Mary won't tell much. I've already been called a stalker (on another forum) and a pervert (here) and there's always these people with the Sherlock delirium taking peeps on one's activities, so I shouldn't say much if I am to avoid a direct confrontation with the Sherlocks.

However, I will say it is a she, which is good for my hetero reputation (if there is such a thing), and she's not a goth (apparently, though she could be), and I don't really think I have any real sustainable chance with her, because there will always be someone nearer, and even if I were near, I'm not such an important fellow anyways.

Back to the Sherlocks, I hope they are getting paid for their efforts, because I'm not getting paid for mine, if mine can be called as such.




> Don't ask me any questions and I won't tell you any lies...


Good method.

----------


## Heathcliff

I've got a theory on Maxi's, but I'm not saying anything yet. Is she young?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I'm glad that she's not Goth...because the Goth girl already has a stalker....uh..I mean crusher (uh...is that any better)...never mind...I'll be in trouble for something anyway....

----------


## Maximilianus

> I've got a theory on Maxi's, but I'm not saying anything yet. Is she young?


Yes.




> I'm glad that she's not Goth...because the Goth girl already has a stalker....uh..I mean crusher (uh...is that any better)...never mind...I'll be in trouble for something anyway....


We may both get in trouble, I figure. I guess that matters of love are quite risky  :Tongue:

----------


## Maryd.

> Yes.



Darn, that cancels me out...  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Darn, that cancels me out...


Not exactly, you seem quite young  :Smile:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Oh what a cheeky triplet, you three. I won't tell much for the same reasons that Mary won't tell much. I've already been called a stalker (on another forum) and a pervert (here) and there's always these people with the Sherlock delirium taking peeps on one's activities, so I shouldn't say much if I am to avoid a direct confrontation with the Sherlocks.
> 
> However, I will say it is a she, which is good for my hetero reputation (if there is such a thing), and she's not a goth (apparently, though she could be), and I don't really think I have any real sustainable chance with her, because there will always be someone nearer, and even if I were near, I'm not such an important fellow anyways.
> 
> Back to the Sherlocks, I hope they are getting paid for their efforts, because I'm not getting paid for mine, if mine can be called as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Good method.


Ah Maxy, whether it is the cute avatar or the lady behind it; I shall hold your hand and we shall deal with our long history of unrequited love together...Shall we build a fire and toast marshmallows, sing a few dirths...

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ah Maxy, whether it is the cute avatar or the lady behind it; I shall hold your hand and we shall deal with our long history of unrequited love together...Shall we build a fire and toast marshmallows, sing a few dirths...


A subject to talk about in plenty  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh... We must know....

And I still want to know my mum's.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ahh... We must know....
> 
> And I still want to know my mum's.


About your mum's, your position to get the truth out of her is much better than ours. You live with her, so you can exert a real pressure  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> About your mum's, your position to get the truth out of her is much better than ours. You live with her, so you can exert a real pressure


Ahh true. I'll just ask. I'm not going to tell you guys though.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ahh true. I'll just ask. I'm not going to tell you guys though.


It's very good to protect our mum's best interest  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> It's very good to protect our mum's best interest


Of course, she's my mum. I must take care of my famous familiar.

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

ONE of my Lit-Net crushes is...Ugh...Some...Thing...Is Prevent...Me...To...Revea...Ugh...

----------


## Maryd.

Come on Neo, you can do it... Baby steps....

----------


## soundofmusic

I don't know how you guys do it though; I just find it really difficult to fall in love with someone whom I have a good rapport with :Ladysman:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't know how you guys do it though; I just find it really difficult to fall in love with someone whom I have a good rapport with


I think it's because good rapports lead straight to love, or at least it's how it works for me  :Tongue:  Come to think of it, I have never taken interest in people I don't have a good rapport with

----------


## Maryd.

> I think it's because good rapports lead straight to love, or at least it's how it works for me  Come to think of it, I have never taken interest in people I don't have a good rapport with


Clever man.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Heathcliff

It is easier to love a stranger. They haven't had a chance to disappoint you yet.

----------


## hoope

> It is easier to love a stranger. They haven't had a chance to disappoint you yet.


It seems true but i don't know loving a stranger - i like loving ppl i have at least been acquainted to or a friendship that changes to love

----------


## Maximilianus

> Clever man.


Thank you 



> It is easier to love a stranger. They haven't had a chance to disappoint you yet.


True, but remember they can find one anytime... unfortunately 




> It seems true but i don't know loving a stranger - i like loving ppl i have at least been acquainted to or a friendship that changes to love


I think it's the most natural process. One relationship evolving into another

----------


## stephofthenight

> True, but remember they can find one anytime... unfortunately


Yes, but Maxi. Just because they CAN doesn't mean they WANT to.  :Ladysman:  And they cant if they dont look.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yes, but Maxi. Just because they CAN doesn't mean they WANT to.  And they cant if they dont look.


I have no choice but to agree with Stephanie

----------


## soundofmusic

> I think it's because good rapports lead straight to love, or at least it's how it works for me  Come to think of it, I have never taken interest in people I don't have a good rapport with


When I was young, I only had relationships with people I had a rapport with; then I realized I was doing all the talking :FRlol:  Well, now, there is nothing more attractive to me than someone 25 years younger, blonde, beautiful and vacuous...sometimes brunette, beautiful and vacuous :Ladysman:  I've learned to keep my friends whom I have a rapport with as just that :Nod: 




> It seems true but i don't know loving a stranger - i like loving ppl i have at least been acquainted to or a friendship that changes to love


What's a ppl :Confused:

----------


## Maximilianus

> When I was young, I only had relationships with people I had a rapport with; then I realized I was doing all the talking Well, now, there is nothing more attractive to me than someone 25 years younger, blonde, beautiful and vacuous...sometimes brunette, beautiful and vacuous I've learned to keep my friends whom I have a rapport with as just that


Oh you have it all figured. How methodical 





> What's a ppl


ppl = people , though it's also short for "past participle" and "parts per liter". In this case "people" would be the most appropriate equivalence... unless I can't figure how to have rapports with "participles" and "liters"

----------


## Heathcliff

Yea... All that.

Maxi, WHO IS IT?!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yea... All that.
> 
> Maxi, WHO IS IT?!


Still that "she", with whom I have a very great rapport with  :Wink:   :Tongue:  and I don't want to embarrass her, which could compromise such a great rapport I don't feel like losing. I'm a gentleman after all  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Still that "she", with whom I have a very great rapport with   and I don't want to embarrass her, which could compromise such a great rapport I don't feel like losing. I'm a gentleman after all


Ugh... So very challenging.
I've hardly the patience, to make a crush.
I'd ask them first to make sure they don't mind me putting it on this thread.
Then it won't count.
Too hard. Not going to bother. Too busy.

----------


## Maryd.

> Ugh... So very challenging.
> I've hardly the patience, to make a crush.
> I'd ask them first to make sure they don't mind me putting it on this thread.
> Then it won't count.
> Too hard. Not going to bother. Too busy.


That's refreshing to hear. :Goof:

----------


## Heathcliff

> That's refreshing to hear.


Congratulations.

I married a train. Yay!!

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I love this. :Cool:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ugh... So very challenging.
> I've hardly the patience, to make a crush.
> I'd ask them first to make sure they don't mind me putting it on this thread.
> Then it won't count.
> Too hard. Not going to bother. Too busy.


I was also busy when the crush happened, but the crush came and I just couldn't say no. I said "Crush, I'm busy, gimme some space", but the crush just wouldn't let go off of me, and became a recurrent feeling  :Tongue:   :FRlol: 




> That's refreshing to hear.


Awww... poor troubled mum. That's what you get when you apply for the mum job  :Tongue: 




> I love this.


Me too. It's so very interesting  :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Hilarious.

Now then... I want to know Neo's. Maxi won't tell me.

----------


## stephofthenight

max always the witty charmer  :Biggrin: 

Neo do tell dear friend...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Doesn't anyone ever have a crush on me? It's the story of my life.

----------


## Heathcliff

Don't dispair, dear Bien, we all love you.

----------


## skib

I could slip a pretty lady a few bucks if you want, Bien.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I could slip a pretty lady a few bucks if you want, Bien.


Ergh.

----------


## stephofthenight

Bien If I didn't ahve the attention span of a goldfish, I would have a crush on you. but It's hard emough to maintain one. eek.  :Smile:  you are very charming though

----------


## Heathcliff

Everyone is quite charming. Then again, my dog loves me without question.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Hilarious.
> 
> Now then... I want to know Neo's. Maxi won't tell me.


I won't tell anyone. I have to tell her first  :Tongue:   :Biggrin: 




> max always the witty charmer


 :Biggrin: 




> Neo do tell dear friend...


Speak if you dare, Neo  :Tongue: 




> Don't dispair, dear Bien, we all love you.


Yea, we do.... in my case in a friendly way only  :FRlol: 




> I could slip a pretty lady a few bucks if you want, Bien.


That was good  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> I won't tell anyone. I have to tell her first


Then please get on with it... The suspense is killing me.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Bien If I didn't ahve the attention span of a goldfish,




Now what is that supposed to mean?
LOL

----------


## Heathcliff

> Now what is that supposed to mean?
> LOL


It was... Er... I already forgot.

----------


## Maryd.

> Doesn't anyone ever have a crush on me? It's the story of my life.


I love you Bien, but I guess I don't count... As I love everyone. :Brow:  although there are those special few... But ainta' sayin' 'til they do!

Mwah to you, though.

----------


## hoope

> Doesn't anyone ever have a crush on me? It's the story of my life.


Bien .. I have a crush on Jethro i just loved his series so i love you too .. whenever i see your display pic  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Finally, hoope got straight to the point.

Ugh. Is anyone going to confess?

----------


## soundofmusic

> Bien If I didn't ahve the attention span of a goldfish, I would have a crush on you. but It's hard emough to maintain one. eek.  you are very charming though


You must be a real heartbreaker then; men love women who forget about them in the middle of a date...Oh, how I wish I were like that. I have this annoying love beyond the grave thing :Brickwall: 




> Now what is that supposed to mean?
> LOL


Maybe you should change your avatar to the real you...I'll bet you're adorable :Ladysman:

----------


## Heathcliff

> You must be a real heartbreaker then; men love women who forget about them in the middle of a date...Oh, how I wish I were like that. I have this annoying love beyond the grave thing


Lol. Undying love. Cute but inconvenient.

----------


## hoope

> Finally, hoope got straight to the point.
> 
> Ugh. Is anyone going to confess?


naughty kid !!!!! :Smash: 

like u dnt have a crush; i bet u like someone in Litnet ...! :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> You must be a real heartbreaker then


Who, steph? Absolutely 




> men love women who forget about them in the middle of a date


Not this man. I don't want to be forgotten 




> Oh, how I wish I were like that. I have this annoying love beyond the grave thing


Me too... down the grave and far away 




> Lol. Undying love. Cute but inconvenient.


Not always, though mostly when it is a one-way love 




> Finally, hoope got straight to the point.
> 
> Ugh. Is anyone going to confess?





> naughty kid !!!!!
> 
> like u dnt have a crush; i bet u like someone in Litnet ...!


Like none of us is confessing, though we all have one... apparently... or maybe... more than one?

----------


## hoope

> Like none of us is confessing, though we all have one... apparently... or maybe... more than one?


aaaaa .. i dnt have a crush in the site ! i just admire some in here  :Redface: .. Now there is a big difference between both :Tongue:  .. i admire their comment . reply , thinking , posts.. which sometimes may prove a smart person behind the screen .. that is all ! 

See no biggy  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> max always the witty charmer 
> 
> Neo do tell dear friend...


Hahaha! Well, if you would go back a couple of pages you'll see that you were one of 'em. :Cornut: 




> Hilarious.
> 
> Now then... I want to know Neo's. Maxi won't tell me.


Maxi knows my crushes? That ain't possible. :Ack2:  Well, other than the ones I've mention already...Hmmm...Maybe...Someone that's posting in this thread. :Leaving:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Doesn't anyone ever have a crush on me? It's the story of my life.


Don't you have a wife? Shouldn't she have a crush on you?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Maybe you should change your avatar to the real you...I'll bet you're adorable



Adorable? If I am, I can't see it. But I think that anything that could be adoring in me cannot be seen by my own figure...




> Don't you have a wife? Shouldn't she have a crush on you?


Yes...she should!!

----------


## Scheherazade

> Don't you have a wife? Shouldn't she have a crush on you?


No more than he has a crush on her, though!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> No more than he has a crush on her, though!


Now that is where 'crush' and 'love' are different. While one can have an intense love for someone to continue to endure without ever giving up, no matter what, whether reciprocation is given, a crush is based on superficial feelings and emotional effects. A 'crush' can be easily ......well, crushed! How does one cope to endure though? How should one proceed when faced with wading through a field of mines being devoid of reciprocated affection?

Well, I've opened myself more than I wanted to...

----------


## soundofmusic

> Lol. Undying love. Cute but inconvenient.


Well, It depends on how far a person takes undying love...I definitely love forever :Patriot: ; but like Queen Victoria, it doesn't mean that I can't take on a devoted fan :Grouphug: ; and it doesn't mean that I refuse the life insurance :Piggy: 




> http://smiles.kolobok.us/standart/negative.gif[/img]


 :Blush2:  Now that is the kind of man I would choose to fall in love with; if a person chose who they love :Redface:

----------


## Maximilianus

> aaaaa .. i dnt have a crush in the site ! i just admire some in here .. Now there is a big difference between both .. i admire their comment . reply , thinking , posts.. which sometimes may prove a smart person behind the screen .. that is all ! 
> 
> See no biggy


If you say so dear hoope, I believe you, though who knows.... when I joined the site I never expected to have crushes... and now I have  :Smilewinkgrin: 




> Maxi knows my crushes? That ain't possible. Well, other than the ones I've mention already...Hmmm...Maybe...Someone that's posting in this thread.


Heathcliff was saying I won't tell mine  :Tongue:  though for a good compensation I could tell others' crushes... if I knew them  :FRlol:  ..... just kidding, I'm very good keeping secrets  :Nod: 




> Now that is the kind of man I would choose to fall in love with; if a person chose who they love


That's my type of woman too. I hope I won't choose wrong when I choose  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Now that is where 'crush' and 'love' are different. While one can have an intense love for someone to continue to endure without ever giving up, no matter what, whether reciprocation is given, a crush is based on superficial feelings and emotional effects. A 'crush' can be easily ......well, crushed! How does one cope to endure though? How should one proceed when faced with wading through a field of mines being devoid of reciprocated affection?
> 
> Well, I've opened myself more than I wanted to...


True, but remember that a crush can lead to obsession  :Brow:  I often feel more obsessed than crushed... I wonder what that means  :Tongue:  ... golly, now I am the one opening too much of my little box!  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## soundofmusic

:Frown2: 


> That's my type of woman too. I hope I won't choose wrong when I choose


Yes, Max, that is what I've always truly hoped for; to love and be love equally...eternally...somehow in relationships, it seems like we have tides of love, one lessens alittle while the other increases. I have sometimes wished someone would give me a little more time to myself just when they break up with me  :Willy Nilly:  needless to say  :Incazzato:  that only makes me want them back for all time :Ack2: 




> True, but remember that a crush can lead to obsession  I often feel more obsessed than crushed... I wonder what that means  ... golly, now I am the one opening too much of my little box!


Too true, I think Obsession is a part of ones nature and the crush is what they choose to lavish it on...I used to fall in love obsessively; lately, my obsession seems to go to pastries...I think I prefer love; I get skinny when I'm in love :Biggrinjester: 




> Now that is where 'crush' and 'love' are different. While one can have an intense love for someone to continue to endure without ever giving up, no matter what, whether reciprocation is given, a crush is based on superficial feelings and emotional effects. A 'crush' can be easily ......well, crushed! How does one cope to endure though? How should one proceed when faced with wading through a field of mines being devoid of reciprocated affection?
> 
> Well, I've opened myself more than I wanted to...


Goodness, Jethro, are you adorable and suffering from unrequited love...and you have Mark Harmon as an avatar...irresistible (well, unless I'm thinking of Mark Harmon as his role playing Ted Bundy...Gosh, he was really convincing)

I don't know, does marriage cure unrequited love :Skep:  I found it did after a few years of beating my head against a closed door of emotion :Frown2:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ah gee, is it all really that complex?

I could become a rocket scientist. Yes, much easier.

Is anyone going to confess?

----------


## Maryd.

> Ah gee, is it all really that complex?
> 
> I could become a rocket scientist. Yes, much easier.
> 
> Is anyone going to confess?


Mums' the word...  :Biggrin5:  Get it... Mum's the word... :Rolleyes:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Ah gee, is it all really that complex?
> 
> I could become a rocket scientist. Yes, much easier.
> 
> Is anyone going to confess?


:sifone: Nothing like becoming a rocket scientist and blowing up a few things to cure hormonal overload :Incazzato:   :Willy Nilly:   :Mad5:  :Cryin:  :Banghead:  :Iamwithstupid:

----------


## Heathcliff

> :sifone: Nothing like becoming a rocket scientist and blowing up a few things to cure hormonal overload


Good idea.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Yes, Max, that is what I've always truly hoped for; to love and be love equally...eternally...somehow in relationships, it seems like we have tides of love, one lessens alittle while the other increases. I have sometimes wished someone would give me a little more time to myself just when they break up with me  needless to say  that only makes me want them back for all time


I can understand the feeling, to some degree. I've been alone all this long, but I think I have some idea  :Sad:   :Cryin: 




> Too true, I think Obsession is a part of ones nature and the crush is what they choose to lavish it on...I used to fall in love obsessively; lately, my obsession seems to go to pastries...I think I prefer love; I get skinny when I'm in love


I need to stay away from pastries too  :Tongue: 




> :sifone: Nothing like becoming a rocket scientist and blowing up a few things to cure hormonal overload





> Good idea.


And does it really work? .....  :Tongue:

----------


## soundofmusic

> I can understand the feeling, to some degree. I've been alone all this long, but I think I have some idea  
> 
> I need to stay away from pastries too 
> 
> And does it really work? .....


I don't know anymore, Max...Next time I find a hormone, I'll let you know :Biggrinjester:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh... It is all going very slowly here.

----------


## Pensive

> Nothing like becoming a rocket scientist and blowing up a few things to cure hormonal overload


 :FRlol: 
This comment is classic!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't know anymore, Max...Next time I find a hormone, I'll let you know


Okay... don't forget  




> Ahh... It is all going very slowly here.


You are not confessing either  :Rolleyes:   :Smilewinkgrin: 




> This comment is classic!


Really? How good I joined this thread, because I didn't know

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

I have a crush on...Did I say "Logos" already? If I did, I have a crush on...Classic Charm!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

Who could blame you, Neo?

----------


## soundofmusic

> This comment is classic!


 :Hurray:  Gosh, thank you  :Blush2: 



> Okay... don't forget [img]http://smiles.


 :Piggy:  I don't know, Max, as old as I am; by the time I have a hormone, I may have forgotten the conversation :Conehead: 




> I have a crush on...Did I say "Logos" already? If I did, I have a crush on...Classic Charm!


  :Skep: Man, you are such a player; why don't you just mention the women on the site you don't have a crush on: Sound of Music,.....
 :CoolgleamA:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I don't know, Max, as old as I am; by the time I have a hormone, I may have forgotten the conversation


 :Goof:   :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Did anyone besides Maryd guess who mine is?

----------


## AmericanEagle

> Did anyone besides Maryd guess who mine is?


I already know who it is.

----------


## soundofmusic

:Bawling: 


> Did anyone besides Maryd guess who mine is?


Jethro, how could you... :Nono: 

"And all because of the man who got away...no more his eager call, the writings on the wall.... :Nonod:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Jethro, how could you...
> 
> "And all because of the man who got away...no more his eager call, the writings on the wall....


How could I what? Be human?

----------


## Heathcliff

> I have a crush on...Did I say "Logos" already? If I did, I have a crush on...Classic Charm!


Yay!! Someone said something!!
Congrats Neo, you shall go down in the hall of fame.




> Did anyone besides Maryd guess who mine is?


Well, I live with her, but I'm only guessing and I'm not going to research.

Everyone should just come clean.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Yay!! Someone said something!!
> Congrats Neo, you shall go down in the hall of fame.


And yours is?

----------


## Heathcliff

> And yours is?


Aha. Nope. My mummy is here. That and apart from it being nobody's business and I'd have to ask them first if they want to be put on my list, I was still in nappies nine years ago, I'm only a baby.

----------


## soundofmusic

> How could I what? Be human?


 :Nonod: think of all the poor women crying now that you've given yourself to only one; Now take Neo for instance, he is dedicated to the happiness of so many women :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## Heathcliff

> think of all the poor women crying now that you've given yourself to only one; Now take Neo for instance, he is dedicated to the happiness of so many women


Great it is only a crush then. Hilarious.
Soundofmusic? Do you have a crush?

----------


## AmericanEagle

> think of all the poor women crying now that you've given yourself to only one; Now take Neo for instance, he is dedicated to the happiness of so many women


Nah, I think Bien has more than one.

----------


## Maryd.

> Nah, I think Bien has more than one.


Yes Angel, so do I!

----------


## soundofmusic

> Great it is only a crush then. Hilarious.
> Soundofmusic? Do you have a crush?


No, I admire several folks on the site; but Sounds loves the men in novels and movies that never disappoints :Nopity:

----------


## Maximilianus

> No, I admire several folks on the site; but Sounds loves the men in novels and movies that never disappoints


Such men are quite unreal. Surely that's why they become lovable  :Tongue:   :Wink:  I've come to conclude that the real man nearest to a perfect novel/movie character would be.... ME!!!!  :Goof:   :FRlol:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Such men are quite unreal. Surely that's why they become lovable   I've come to conclude that the real man nearest to a perfect novel/movie character would be.... ME!!!!


Ah, yes, my love; but you are take...soundos life story :Bawling: 

I've had a television crush for many years, he is utterly captivating in his movie and television roles; but I recently realized that all of that beautiful hair is several pieces taped over a bald head, he wears a hearing aide, has a glass eye and probably false teeth. He is very big into health food; so soundo would not want to spend much time with him when his digestive juices start trickling...Ah, but does it matter; Sounds can always see him at his best in the movies and her dreams :Ladysman:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Man, you are such a player; why don't you just mention the women on the site you don't have a crush on: Sound of Music,.....


Well, you know what my motto is...Don't hate or discriminate, just appreciate. It's all good.  :Biggrin: 

By the way, you're one of my crushes too. :Blush:  You're soooo cool and smart. :Biggrin: 




> Yay!! Someone said something!!
> Congrats Neo, you shall go down in the hall of fame.


Thank you, kindly, dear. :Smile:

----------


## hoope

> No, I admire several folks on the site; but Sounds loves the men in novels and movies that never disappoints


I agree soundofmusic ! i use to have crush on Mr. Rochester from Jane Eyre and Mr.Darcy from Pride and Prejudice ..hehehehe :Smile5: 
Coz its always as u said they r so perfect & they dnt disappoint u !

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ah, yes, my love; but you are take...soundos life story


Really? By who? Pray tell, who told you she's my owner?  :Goof:   :FRlol: 




> I've had a television crush for many years, he is utterly captivating in his movie and television roles; but I recently realized that all of that beautiful hair is several pieces taped over a bald head, he wears a hearing aide, has a glass eye and probably false teeth. He is very big into health food; so soundo would not want to spend much time with him when his digestive juices start trickling...Ah, but does it matter; Sounds can always see him at his best in the movies and her dreams


Is he a Frankenstein clone?  .......  :Goof:  




> I agree soundofmusic ! i use to have crush on Mr. Rochester from Jane Eyre and Mr.Darcy from Pride and Prejudice ..hehehehe
> Coz its always as u said they r so perfect & they dnt disappoint u !


I seem not to disappoint either. I've been called adorable, intelligent, flawless, sweet and alike praising terms... though the person speaking up may be rather... subjective  :Goof:   :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

I had no idea this thread was still around  :Eek2:  haha I think it was ages ago last time I frequented this conversation!! You guys crack me up!

----------


## soundofmusic

> I agree soundofmusic ! i use to have crush on Mr. Rochester from Jane Eyre and Mr.Darcy from Pride and Prejudice ..hehehehe
> Coz its always as u said they r so perfect & they dnt disappoint u !


 :Drool5:  Oh God, yeah, I was so hooked on Mr Rochester and all those mind games (I loved we he did the gypsy number) and the misunderstood Mr. Darcy...ah; but yes, much better in books. 




> Really? By who? Pray tell, who told you she's my owner?  
> Is he a Frankenstein clone?  .......  
> I seem not to disappoint either. I've been called adorable, intelligent, flawless, sweet and alike praising terms... though the person speaking up may be rather... subjective


 :Svengo:  Sorry Max, I assummed your lady love would own your soul too :Angel: 
He may be a Frankenstein clone at that; he's a huge fellow  :Drool5: 
Perhaps you should fedex a pic and references to my Florida address :FRlol: 




> I had no idea this thread was still around  haha I think it was ages ago last time I frequented this conversation!! You guys crack me up!


Well, join in Grace; tell us all your steamy stories...we won't tell a soul :Lurk5:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I had no idea this thread was still around  haha I think it was ages ago last time I frequented this conversation!! You guys crack me up!


At your service ... come anytime you want.... some of us are determined to keep this thread alive 




> Sorry Max, I assumed your lady love would own your soul too


Of course she does, but I'm not telling her yet. It's better to keep her in a bit of a mystery... to increase her interest   




> Perhaps you should fedex a pic and references to my Florida address


If I had such an address ... oh, this young fellow looks like a postman:  ..... 





> Well, join in Grace; tell us all your steamy stories...we won't tell a soul


Yes, Grace, come back and tell us who has you  and even  :Drool5:  or maybe  :Svengo:  .......  :Biggrin:

----------


## stephofthenight

Steph has multiple crushes  :Biggrin:

----------


## soundofmusic

Thank you, Steph, it's nice to see all of our handsome and beautiful friends on litnet :Seeya:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Steph has multiple crushes


And they are...

----------


## Heathcliff

Ooh, ooh. Do tell.

I need to narrow it down, my mum finally said I could say. I have... Um... I've narrowed it down to seven.

Three favourites.
Two others I like.
Two more for fun.

I like everyone.
Only I'm not going to reveal them.
My mummy won't let me do that.

----------


## Maximilianus

Tell the mum to pay a blind eye  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Heathcliff

Yer, sure.

I tell my mummy though, of course. Even though she won't tell me mine.

I chose seven of them. I mean, that is pretty much everyone, isn't it?

----------


## Maximilianus

Yep, seven is quite a number. Maybe you need a bit more refinement  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

Nope. I don't want to upset anyone so I guess I'll have to like everyone. Besides, it won't be taken as seriously. Better, seeing as it is all a bit of a joke anyway to me.

----------


## Maximilianus

Okay, as you wish. A gentleman must not insist  :Smile:

----------


## Heathcliff

Ahh. Yer.

I likey everyone.

Besides, before I'd say who they are I'd have to ask them first. Odd, aren't I?

----------


## Maryd.

> Tell the mum to pay a blind eye


MAX! Mum never has a blind eye... She watches intensely in the background. :Nono:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Ahh. Yer.
> 
> I likey everyone.
> 
> Besides, before I'd say who they are I'd have to ask them first. Odd, aren't I?


Not odd at all  :Thumbsup:  Just well educated like an  :Angel: 




> MAX! Mum never has a blind eye... She watches intensely in the background.


That's a good mum  :Nod:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## hoope

> Oh God, yeah, I was so hooked on Mr Rochester and all those mind games (I loved we he did the gypsy number) and the misunderstood Mr. Darcy...ah; but yes, much better in books.


Yea ! i always wondered how come ppl in books are so perfect ... an how its hard to love someone in real life..! 
Is love that complicated ???? :Confused5:

----------


## Maryd.

> Yea ! i always wondered how come ppl in books are so perfect ... an how its hard to love someone in real life..! 
> Is love that complicated ????


Yes my dear... One can never really love, unless one learns to love unconditionally and that is the hardest kind of love. :Angel:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Yea ! i always wondered how come ppl in books are so perfect ... an how its hard to love someone in real life..! 
> Is love that complicated ????


I think it's easier to love the characters in books and movies because the entire story takes place, in our time, over a very short period. Jane Eyres jealousy is a few chapters before her reward. She leaves Rochester for a few chapters; but gains the love of a handsome man, a lovely family and money. She then comes home to a man who is now dependent on her...

Of course, Mr Rochester never has gas, doesn't need assistance to the bathroom, doesn't miss the toilet, isn't awkward in his manly duties, doesn't have girls phone numbers in his wallet, doesn't receive phone calls in the middle of the night.... :Beatdeadhorse5:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Eh, love is both complicated and simple at the same time. Find the truth amidst all the confusion and lies and you'll see.

----------


## hoope

[QUOTEOf course, Mr Rochester never has gas, doesn't need assistance to the bathroom, doesn't miss the toilet, isn't awkward in his manly duties, doesn't have girls phone numbers in his wallet, doesn't receive phone calls in the middle of the night....][/QUOTE]

hehehehe... i will try searching for a guy like him.... when i ws reading it.. i kept in my mind that i wanted to marry a guy who's in mid 30 or older ..  :Tongue: 





> Yes my dear... One can never really love, unless one learns to love unconditionally and that is the hardest kind of love


Oh Mary ! iwill keep that alwaysin my mind 




> Eh, love is both complicated and simple at the same time. Find the truth amidst all the confusion and lies and you'll see


Neo ! its much easy to say .. sometimes .. but life is harder than that !

----------


## AimusSage

I so have a crush on someone, it's the green that gets me .  :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Neo ! its much easy to say .. sometimes .. but life is harder than that !


Eh, I know. That's why it's both easy and complicated at the same time. :Biggrin: 




> I so have a crush on someone, it's the green that gets me .


Wow! Sweet! It's the pink that gets me. :Angel:

----------


## Niamh

> I so have a crush on someone, it's the green that gets me .


you mean you have a crush on yourself?  :Wink:  (joke!!!!! *hides*)

----------


## AimusSage

> you mean you have a crush on yourself?  (joke!!!!! *hides*)


Green is good  :Biggrin:  I am the most green person in the universe, but no, it's not me  :Smile: 

Little green men are everywhere.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Green is good  I am the most green person in the universe, but no, it's not me 
> 
> Little green men are everywhere.


damn! And i really thought i'd guessed it that time! lol! 

and yes... yes they are!  :Biggrin:

----------


## soundofmusic

> [QUOTEOf course, Mr Rochester never has gas, doesn't need assistance to the bathroom, doesn't miss the toilet, isn't awkward in his manly duties, doesn't have girls phone numbers in his wallet, doesn't receive phone calls in the middle of the night....]


hehehehe... i will try searching for a guy like him.... when i ws reading it.. i kept in my mind that i wanted to marry a guy who's in mid 30 or older ..  :Tongue: 

[/QUOTE]

Well, if you chose to go that route, get a doctors guaranty that his teeth, brain, heart and uh :Ihih:  will all work for the next...however long you intend to keep him.

I think unconditional love is something we are obligated to have for anyone we procreate; it's an accident that we sometimes catch it (like the flu) for a romantic partner.  :Svengo:

----------


## AimusSage

> damn! And i really thought i'd guessed it that time! lol! 
> 
> and yes... yes they are!


Martians, they never give up, that is why I love them so much.

Isn't it the rule that people get three guesses?

----------


## Niamh

yes but i need to research and think it through before i use up my last two.  :Tongue:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> MAX! Mum never has a blind eye... She watches intensely in the background.


That's what makes mum such a wise and wonderful mum...when my daughter starts getting on the internet...I will be sitting on her lap.

----------


## AimusSage

> damn! And i really thought i'd guessed it that time! lol! 
> 
> and yes... yes they are!


Here is a hint: The person is as far as I know, completely human.  :Conehead:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Green is good  I am the most green person in the universe, but no, it's not me 
> 
> Little green men are everywhere.


Is he a green intellectual, youthful and sprightly :Wink:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Here is a hint: The person is as far as I know, completely human.


A human...here on LitNet?

----------


## Niamh

> Here is a hint: The person is as far as I know, completely human.





> A human...here on LitNet?


never!!!!

----------


## AimusSage

> Is he a green intellectual, youthful and sprightly


Not a he., and the other things, yes that describes me.  :FRlol:  (somewhat anyway, I am very, very old) 




> A human...here on LitNet?


Are there other beings on the litnet besides humans? I was not aware, please introduce me to these non humans, I would love to meet them.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Not a he., and the other things, yes that describes me.  (somewhat anyway, I am very, very old) 
> Are there other beings on the litnet besides humans? I was not aware, please introduce me to these non humans, I would love to meet them.


Oh my, well is she green colored, like that hot lady dragon on Beowulf :Drool5: 

or does she have a green fungus :Sick:  or a green thumb  :Thumbsup:  or is she 

into ecology and going green :Gnorsi:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Not odd at all  Just well educated like an


Thanks.
Of course I only speak to three or four people on litnet, so it isn't very much.
You can guess if you like. :P

I must know AimusSage's... Yes, we must all know...
Ahh, so she's green. That does a lot of good.

Mine are lighter, cooler colours for the most part.

Wait - I've got another one - eight now.

Four faves, two others, then two more.

----------


## Maryd.

> Wait - I've got another one - eight now.
> 
> Four faves, two others, then two more.


Young lady do you wish to be grounded. :Seeya:

----------


## stephofthenight

> Young lady do you wish to be grounded.


Ah, how refreshing. You two keep me entertained.  :Rofl:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I so have a crush on someone, it's the green that gets me .


It's not easy being green...





> Thanks.
> Of course I only speak to three or four people on litnet, so it isn't very much.
> You can guess if you like. :P
> 
> I must know AimusSage's... Yes, we must all know...
> Ahh, so she's green. That does a lot of good.
> 
> Mine are lighter, cooler colours for the most part.
> 
> ...


You must give hints...

----------


## Niamh

> It's not easy being green...


 :Brow:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Eh, love is both complicated and simple at the same time. Find the truth amidst all the confusion and lies and you'll see.


How profound Neo, totally agreed 




> Young lady do you wish to be grounded.





> Ah, how refreshing. You two keep me entertained.


Yes, mum-daughter talks are refreshing

----------


## grace86

> At your service ... come anytime you want.... some of us are determined to keep this thread alive 
> 
> Yes, Grace, come back and tell us who has you  and even  or maybe  .......



You guys are so funny. I love the new smilies! Well I can't possibly tell you who my litnet crush currently is, seeing as I don't have one..or at least..I haven't been frequenting the pages having those sneaky and chemical conversations with any charming young man recently. Guess I need someone charming to sweep me off my litnet feet!  :Angel:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Thanks.
> Of course I only speak to three or four people on litnet, so it isn't very much.
> You can guess if you like. :P
> 
> I must know AimusSage's... Yes, we must all know...
> Ahh, so she's green. That does a lot of good.
> 
> Mine are lighter, cooler colours for the most part.
> 
> ...


Oh, my...Busy little bee, ain't 'cha?  :Wink: 




> Ah, how refreshing. You two keep me entertained.


It's all entertainment. Or is it? :Eek2:

----------


## soundofmusic

> It's not easy being green...
> 
> 
> You must give hints...


Oh, I love Kermit; I've always identified with Miss Piggy :Piggy: 




> You guys are so funny. I love the new smilies! Well I can't possibly tell you who my litnet crush currently is, seeing as I don't have one..or at least..I haven't been frequenting the pages having those sneaky and chemical conversations with any charming young man recently. Guess I need someone charming to sweep me off my litnet feet!


Well, you must tell us of your non-Lit net crushes...I'm sure in time one of the guys here will begin to grow on you. It's so much easier when you're just dealing with minds and avatars... :Wink5:

----------


## grace86

> Well, you must tell us of your non-Lit net crushes...I'm sure in time one of the guys here will begin to grow on you. It's so much easier when you're just dealing with minds and avatars...


Haha my "non-Litnet" crushes, like real life? Well...I'm sure my love life on Litnet will be a whole lot less messy. Real life is interesting, as I am sure all our love lives are! I've been told I should write a book. Whatcha wanna know??

----------


## soundofmusic

> Haha my "non-Litnet" crushes, like real life? Well...I'm sure my love life on Litnet will be a whole lot less messy. Real life is interesting, as I am sure all our love lives are! I've been told I should write a book. Whatcha wanna know??


Oh goody, all the messy details :Bigear:  Any sad presents, or ex's, or excesses :Drool5:

----------


## Maryd.

Have them... Ain't gonna tell... Hahahaha

----------


## AmericanEagle

> Have them... Ain't gonna tell... Hahahaha


You're no fun.  :Frown:

----------


## Maryd.

> You're no fun.


Fun, you know what is fun? Watching everyone here ask about the other's crushes, but not revealing theirs... Now that is fun. You already know my dilema, I have the capacity to "overlove" (It's a new word I have added to my very own dictionary) and there isn't enough room here, on this page to put down all my crushes. Hahahahaha...

I know I am  :Out:  but what to do?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> You're no fun.


So...are YOU going to tell?

----------


## AmericanEagle

> So...are YOU going to tell?


Do you think I have a Litnet crush?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Do you think I have a Litnet crush?


To be blunt...yes

Are you saying that you don't?

----------


## AmericanEagle

> To be blunt...yes


Who do you think it is?




> Are you saying that you don't?


I never said I didn't have one.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Who do you think it is?


I bet his name isn't defined with just three letters...

----------


## AmericanEagle

> I bet his name isn't defined with just three letters...


Tell me you did not just say that.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Tell me you did not just say that.


 :Goof:

----------


## AmericanEagle

> 


Now what is that supposed to mean?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Now what is that supposed to mean?


I'm not a mean person...

----------


## AmericanEagle

> I'm not a mean person...


I never thought you were a mean person...

Well, my crush's name doesn't have just three letters. Or does it?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I bet his name is Phil...isn't it?

----------


## soundofmusic

> Fun, you know what is fun? Watching everyone here ask about the other's crushes, but not revealing theirs... Now that is fun. You already know my dilema, I have the capacity to "overlove" (It's a new word I have added to my very own dictionary) and there isn't enough room here, on this page to put down all my crushes. Hahahahaha...
> 
> I know I am  but what to do?


Overlove, I like that word. I don't overlove, I just become psychotic :Banghead:   :Rant:   :Crazy:  :Ack2: 

But now it's okay, Yeah, I'm a cougar, Hear me roar.... :FRlol: 




> I never thought you were a mean person...
> 
> Well, my crush's name doesn't have just three letters. Or does it?


Um, I take you for a person who likes the intellectual, artistic sort...brilliant and debonaire...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Overlove, I like that word. I don't overlove, I just become psychotic  
> 
> But now it's okay, Yeah, I'm a cougar, Hear me roar....




 :Eek2:  :Goof:

----------


## Heathcliff

Such a pretty animal...

Mum, stephofthenight, BienvenuJDC, Maximilianus, Neo_Sephiroth, I'm not going to fess up.

I may gave some hints, but even if you guess it right, I'm not going to tell you.

Erm... Anyone have any questions?
I guess, whatever I said before. Most of them are sort of blue or greyish with I think two being the exception. Yea, that is it for now.

Of course my mummy won't ground me... What can you ground me from?
I must know my mother's though.

----------


## soundofmusic

Now that is a married cougar if I ever saw one. Look at that deep contentment in her eyes...no lust to sharpen her gaze. And she's very lean, you can tell she gives her mate all the nice fat bits of meat....

Now this cougar...she's ready to pounce and well nourished from years of enjoying the fat of the lamb.. :Smilielol5:

----------


## Maryd.

> I never thought you were a mean person...
> 
> Well, my crush's name doesn't have just three letters. Or does it?


Hey dear, only you and I know who your crush is and we will be buried with it my friend... Mwah to you.




> Of course my mummy won't ground me... What can you ground me from?
> I must know my mother's though.


Hmmmm..... :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> Overlove, I like that word. I don't overlove, I just become psychotic  
> 
> But now it's okay, Yeah, I'm a cougar, Hear me roar....


...Whoa... :Goof:

----------


## grace86

"Overlove" now that's a term that will probably fit within my own dictionary! But perhaps it's not overlove that is a problem. Some of ya'll know that I'm a Christian...so I guess my godly love for people has had a tendency a number of times to give certain young fellows the wrong impression. Call me a nice girl I guess.

But as to actual relationships and or love interests, I guess I am counting down near having them all. One serious relationship I was cheated on like, five times. Next serious relationship I was engaged for two years and called it off. The third never turned into an "official" relationship...but guys are dumb like that because it was a relationship nonetheless. That one was kind of romantic - waiting a year for a godly led Prince Charming who plays the guitar, running off to far away countries...then to be dropped on the head. Then, later, again I was a bit emotionally used by another young fellow. And currently...the new prospect is a dear friend in the military I've known since childhood. He's coming home on leave from Iraq...and there goes another blistering Nicholas Sparks novel.....


So. In real life...that's my love life in a nutshell. But we all have some of those stories right?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Yes...yes, we do...

Don't you all wish that love was easy?

----------


## Maryd.

Mums the word! On relationships for me... They are tedious and annoying. Everyone wants to be loved and needs to be loved, but foolishly we are all forgetting about the unconditional kind. This is where relationships get tested. That is my theory on love and why love fails. Because one or the other or both, cannot or will not love unconditionally.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Mums the word! On relationships for me... They are tedious and annoying. Everyone wants to be loved and needs to be loved, but foolishly we are all forgetting about the unconditional kind. This is where relationships get tested. That is my theory on love and why love fails. Because one or the other or both, cannot or will not love unconditionally.


Amen...a big 10-4...whoo-hoo... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maryd.

> Amen...a big 10-4...whoo-hoo...


So gald we agree Bien.

----------


## grace86

I've heard it explained that to unconditionally love someone is a choice. Hmm...

----------


## grace86

Perhaps I should make a choice to have a litnet crush!  :Goof:

----------


## Maryd.

> Perhaps I should make a choice to have a litnet crush!


Good idea, you will definetly be in an unconditional relationship as one knows the person through verbal interaction and not physical.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Unconditional love is not something that you "fall into", it is an action that one makes a commitment to another. Although it is difficult to do for another that does not reciprocate, sometimes you just have to wait until the other is receptive. However, it is possible to maintain that love.

----------


## grace86

> Good idea, you will definetly be in an unconditional relationship as one knows the person through verbal interaction and not physical.


Hahaha now I just gotta find a nice chap. He should be handsome, intellectual, he should love to read...all sorts of literature - fictional and philosophy, maybe some history... (muahaha) and not be too young, nor too old....anyone know someone?  :Biggrin: 

 :Blush5:

----------


## Maryd.

> Hahaha now I just gotta find a nice chap. He should be handsome, intellectual, he should love to read...all sorts of literature - fictional and philosophy, maybe some history... (muahaha) and not be too young, nor too old....anyone know someone?


Ah er... B... Oops... I won't mention names.  :Angel:

----------


## grace86

> Ah er... B... Oops... I won't mention names.


Ah Maryd dear you have to!! How else shall I participate in LitNet crushes unless I get a little help...seeing as how I frequent the forum so little!! How shall I ever meet him?  :Wink:   :Angel:

----------


## Maryd.

Well all I will say, is that there is a fellow who has been on this thread recently and fits your criteria... Hahahaha, criteria.... Hahahaha. Sorry... I got lost there.

----------


## grace86

> Well all I will say, is that there is a fellow who has been on this thread recently and fits your criteria... Hahahaha, criteria.... Hahahaha. Sorry... I got lost there.


He hasn't to have commented first on this page has he? Hmmmm???

----------


## Maryd.

Hmmmmm, back at you dear. Maybe, maybe not. Oieew, I am so naughty.

----------


## grace86

> Hmmmmm, back at you dear. Maybe, maybe not. Oieew, I am so naughty.


Haha that makes me laugh! You should be a litnet matchmaker

----------


## Maryd.

Yes, yes, I could do that... No wait, I would probably match up the same gender by accident. You know, with all that unconditional love... I wouldn't bother to find out their genders. Hahaha.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Does anyone here think that I'm not reading all of this?

----------


## Maryd.

> Does anyone here think that I'm not reading all of this?


You love the attention...

----------


## soundofmusic

> "Overlove" now that's a term that will probably fit within my own dictionary! But perhaps it's not overlove that is a problem. Some of ya'll know that I'm a Christian...so I guess my godly love for people has had a tendency a number of times to give certain young fellows the wrong impression. Call me a nice girl I guess.
> 
> But as to actual relationships and or love interests, I guess I am counting down near having them all. One serious relationship I was cheated on like, five times. Next serious relationship I was engaged for two years and called it off. The third never turned into an "official" relationship...but guys are dumb like that because it was a relationship nonetheless. That one was kind of romantic - waiting a year for a godly led Prince Charming who plays the guitar, running off to far away countries...then to be dropped on the head. Then, later, again I was a bit emotionally used by another young fellow. And currently...the new prospect is a dear friend in the military I've known since childhood. He's coming home on leave from Iraq...and there goes another blistering Nicholas Sparks novel.....
> So. In real life...that's my love life in a nutshell. But we all have some of those stories right?


Is it my imagination; or are Christian relationships more complicated than others. It's like one of the couple thinks, "Wooo, I guess if I'm a Christian the marriage thing is for real...
I was married to a Christian, the first year was okay; after that, everyday he told me he didn't want to be married.  :Dupe:  Finally, 71/2 years later, I said, "Guess What, I'm giving you what you want" He was shocked, "But we don't believe in divorce unless..... :Seeya: 




> Yes...yes, we do...
> Don't you all wish that love was easy?


I've made a new rule, Jethro, from now on, Love is going to be easy or I'm not letting it in the house :FRlol: 




> Mums the word! On relationships for me... They are tedious and annoying. Everyone wants to be loved and needs to be loved, but foolishly we are all forgetting about the unconditional kind. This is where relationships get tested. That is my theory on love and why love fails. Because one or the other or both, cannot or will not love unconditionally.


It would really help if people would like us for who we are when they first get into a relationship instead of saying, "He'd be great if I could get him away from his friends" "Boy, you'd look so hot if you lost 10 pounds"




> Well all I will say, is that there is a fellow who has been on this thread recently and fits your criteria... Hahahaha, criteria.... Hahahaha. Sorry... I got lost there.


He is perfect; maybe we can clone him :Ladysman:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> He is perfect; maybe we can clone him


There's a perfect man? Yeah...and I'm Spiderman...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Mums the word! On relationships for me... They are tedious and annoying. Everyone wants to be loved and needs to be loved, but foolishly we are all forgetting about the unconditional kind. This is where relationships get tested. That is my theory on love and why love fails. Because one or the other or both, cannot or will not love unconditionally.


Mother-child.




> There's a perfect man? Yeah...and I'm Spiderman...


Are you Spiderman? That would be impressive.

I think love is an illusion entirely and a practical waste of time. Then again if you ask me when I'm in a good mood, I'd probably change my mind.
My theory is that is is total rubbish, but total rubbish could be magical in the eye of the beholder. Without 100% honesty from the time it begins, it will keel over.

Good thing all of this is only crushes. So much easier.

----------


## soundofmusic

> There's a perfect man? Yeah...and I'm Spiderman...


My gosh, he is perfect and he can leap tall buildings and kiss you upsidedown out of windows... :Brow:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> My gosh, he is perfect and he can leap tall buildings and kiss you upsidedown out of windows...


Am I being patronized? You know...it's not easy being a super hero...I don't know if I want any part of it.

 :Hat:  Maybe a Dr Suess character...

----------


## Nax

C <3 H

JuniperWoolf

----------


## Heathcliff

> C <3 H
> 
> JuniperWoolf


Hi5!!

Now that is the sort of honesty I like!!

----------


## Maryd.

> Am I being patronized? You know...it's not easy being a super hero...I don't know if I want any part of it.
> 
>  Maybe a Dr Suess character...


No dear, we all love you... Mwah to you.

----------


## Heathcliff

> No dear, we all love you... Mwah to you.


Agreed!!

----------


## soundofmusic

> Am I being patronized? You know...it's not easy being a super hero...I don't know if I want any part of it.
> 
>  Maybe a Dr Suess character...


I'd never patronize you; but you do know we ladies have a tendency to see our men in the guises that stimulate our imaginations...

The Cat in the Hat...hum, doesn't he vacuum? No, but he screws up all the time, I've already lived that fantasy with my first husband. :FRlol:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I cannot deny that I love the attention...but I must be who I am...

And I'm pretty sure that I am not Spiderman...
I never was one of those player types. I had a very good friend who was a player...he's still single and 'playing'. I guess one must define that...because I guess we all are 'playing' on here.

----------


## Heathcliff

> I cannot deny that I love the attention...but I must be who I am...
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that I am not Spiderman...
> I never was one of those player types. I had a very good friend who was a player...he's still single and 'playing'. I guess one must define that...because I guess we all are 'playing' on here.


Spiderman wasn't a player.
He liked one girl and she just kept on messing with his head by going out with all of those other guys.
Or maybe that is just my opinion.

True... It is a game.
And it is Valentines Day!!
We should celebrate why I was woken up before midday on a weekend by text messages!!

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Spiderman wasn't a player.
> He liked one girl and she just kept on messing with his head by going out with all of those other guys.
> Or maybe that is just my opinion.
> 
> True... It is a game.
> And it is Valentines Day!!
> We should celebrate why I was woken up before midday on a weekend by text messages!!


Maybe I'm more like Spiderman than I thought...
Although he has special abilities, he's still just human. And although many love Spiderman, he catches more flack than he gets credit for doing good...and he can never seem to get ahead.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Maybe I'm more like Spiderman than I thought...
> Although he has special abilities, he's still just human. And although many love Spiderman, he catches more flack than he gets credit for doing good...and he can never seem to get ahead.


Yea. He's also a little kid.

And he needs to get a better apartment.

----------


## soundofmusic

> I cannot deny that I love the attention...but I must be who I am...
> 
> And I'm pretty sure that I am not Spiderman...
> I never was one of those player types. I had a very good friend who was a player...he's still single and 'playing'. I guess one must define that...because I guess we all are 'playing' on here.


Well, you're probably so secure in yourself you don't need to be a player :Ladysman:  I became a player when I lost my baby fat and got that "glow" teens get somewhere between 12 and 15. I had 3 boyfriends at a time; mostly because I always assumed 2 would leave. One day they all showed up at once...Well, anyway, I stopped being a player and got married.
Then, for the next several years, I just dreamed about being a player...




> Spiderman wasn't a player.
> He liked one girl and she just kept on messing with his head by going out with all of those other guys.
> Or maybe that is just my opinion.
> 
> True... It is a game.
> And it is Valentines Day!!
> We should celebrate why I was woken up before midday on a weekend by text messages!!


Yes, Happy Valentines Day everyone. Which reminds me, Heathcliff, you haven't given us any more clues on who the lucky lad is...

----------


## Maryd.

> ...Yes, Happy Valentines Day everyone. Which reminds me, Heathcliff, you haven't given us any more clues on who the lucky lad is...



And she won't if I have anything to do with it!!

----------


## soundofmusic

> And she won't if I have anything to do with it!!


Gosh, mom, and I found two of the most adorable candidates...and they're already friends.... :Idea:

----------


## Maryd.

> Gosh, mom, and I found two of the most adorable candidates...and they're already friends....


That's ok soundofmusic... I know it's all in fun. I just wanted to see what kind of response I would get from you - sorry. It is my wicked sense of humour.  :Ciappa:

----------


## soundofmusic

> That's ok soundofmusic... I know it's all in fun. I just wanted to see what kind of response I would get from you - sorry. It is my wicked sense of humour.


You have a lovely sense of humor. Did you get flowers and chocolate for Valentines? I stayed in my house and watched "A Woman Scorned"...No really, I don't know why, I always like to watch the Betty Broderick story on Valentines; it's kind of like A Wonderful Life on Christmas...

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Yea. He's also a little kid.
> 
> And he needs to get a better apartment.


(clears throat) ...a little kid? Youthful I could say...sure, but YOU are calling him a little kid? ok....we'll go with that...

----------


## soundofmusic

> (clears throat) ...a little kid? Youthful I could say...sure, but YOU are calling him a little kid? ok....we'll go with that...


Well, his voice is still high...maybe it's the costume :Smilielol5:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Spiderman doesn't have a voice...not the real Spiderman that is...

He's always been the silent type... :Skep: 

...and that is why I am going to just be silent from now on...

I can get this type of ill treatment anywhere you know. :Incazzato:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Spiderman doesn't have a voice...not the real Spiderman that is...
> 
> He's always been the silent type...
> 
> ...and that is why I am going to just be silent from now on...
> 
> I can get this type of ill treatment anywhere you know.


 :Banghead:  You're right, Spriderman doesn't have a voice...I was thinking of Toby McGuire...It's an easy mistake to make :Nod:

----------


## Heathcliff

Spiderman is a little kid. I mean, he's just out of high school, only a baby really.

I suppose I can't talk though. Still, I call everyone a kid. Particularily those 'spider' types who bounce off walls in the way three year olds do after having too much sugar.

Bien, you can't be silent. Why would you be? "With great power comes great responsibility." You are responsible of unleashing your crushes!!

----------


## AmericanEagle

> Bien, you can't be silent. Why would you be? "With great power comes great responsibility." You are responsible of unleashing your crushes!!


That's right. He still hasn't revealed his crushes.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

But I have only one...and to my crush I have revealed...

----------


## AmericanEagle

> But I have only one...and to my crush I have revealed...


Heathcliff, Mary, and I all think that you have more than one. And I believe that we are right.

----------


## Heathcliff

I think there is only one.
Only until Bien admits it, I won't entirely be satisfied.

Wait - if other people suspect there is more than one... I guess I do to.

Also mine has changed.
Four I really like.
Three I nicely like.
One other because.

----------


## soundofmusic

I don't know, Jethro seems like the kind of man who once having the right women they will grow old together and die in each others arms...

But what of you other 3, we are concentrating on Jethro, who of course deserves are utmost attention; but Mary, AE and Heathcliff, I'm waiting for a few little crumbs of info :Drool5:  
I alas am old and must depend on others romances, books and television to increase my endorphines... :Sad:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

> I alas am old and must depend on others romances, books and television to increase my endorphines...


Nah...You ain't old...Just well aged. :Bday 2:  :FRlol:  I'm just joshing 'ya, dear! :Biggrin:

----------


## grace86

Awe gee...I really hate not having internet at home right now...I miss all the fun conversation! And I just saw Spiderman 2 this weekend!! So I could have joined in the patronizing!! Just playing!

I think it was soundofmusic who quoted me earlier on Christian relationships being more complicated than others...(I'm too busy to look back)..I'm not sure they're more complicated...just rather interesting. I would say to myself, "man it's hard to find a good guy in the world in general, now he's gotta be Christian and love God, which limits it. But then, not everyone who is a Christian is meant for me to be with..." and then I think "Man, this seems impossible!" and then it's like God tells me, "Of course it's supposed to seem impossible, there's only one person out there who is meant to be your life partner!"

Just a bit of humor. You can take it or leave it. I've just had some interesting things go on in my life. And...not all of the aforementioned were when I was Christian, and not all of them were Christian guys. Hahah.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Nah...You ain't old...Just well aged. I'm just joshing 'ya, dear!


 :Iagree:  I like that, well aged, like a good wine or Michelle Pheiffer...I'll accept that :Ladysman: 




> Awe gee...I really hate not having internet at home right now...I miss all the fun conversation! And I just saw Spiderman 2 this weekend!! So I could have joined in the patronizing!! Just playing!
> 
> I think it was soundofmusic who quoted me earlier on Christian relationships being more complicated than others...(I'm too busy to look back)..I'm not sure they're more complicated...just rather interesting. I would say to myself, "man it's hard to find a good guy in the world in general, now he's gotta be Christian and love God, which limits it. But then, not everyone who is a Christian is meant for me to be with..." and then I think "Man, this seems impossible!" and then it's like God tells me, "Of course it's supposed to seem impossible, there's only one person out there who is meant to be your life partner!"
> 
> Just a bit of humor. You can take it or leave it. I've just had some interesting things go on in my life. And...not all of the aforementioned were when I was Christian, and not all of them were Christian guys. Hahah.


We wish you could be with us more also, and Neo too. I don't know, I always meet the wolves in Christian clothes. :Reddevil:  
I just met a nice fellow at my daughters school; my daughter mentioned that in class he said he was on medication so that he wouldn't kill his children. :Yikes: 




> But I have only one...and to my crush I have revealed...


Well, you could reveal to us what you revealed to her... :Drool5:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Well, you could reveal to us what you revealed to her...


I would, but she prefers that I not...so there it remains...  :Yawnb:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> C <3 H
> 
> JuniperWoolf


Hahaa, suckeeeer!


...


*exasperated sigh* Yeah, I love you too.

----------


## 1n50mn14

My grannie once gave me a book about Christian dating, stating that I MUST NOT EVER DATE anybody who was not Christian, or was a smoker! Hahaha. Hahahaha... *ahem* Who on Lit-Net fits the bill? We should do coffee and forge a false relationship so that the old biddy leaves me lots in her will.

*Ahem*

----------


## soundofmusic

> I would, but she prefers that I not...so there it remains...


  :Toetap05: Vell, Ve shall have to put our famous tracking devices on your computer; nobody can escape the "gossiping granny interogation league :Boxing Smiley:  (Just Kidding) :Yawnb: 




> Hahaa, suckeeeer!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *exasperated sigh* Yeah, I love you too.


Isn't it romantic, requited love :Hurray: 




> My grannie once gave me a book about Christian dating, stating that I MUST NOT EVER DATE anybody who was not Christian, or was a smoker! Hahaha. Hahahaha... *ahem* Who on Lit-Net fits the bill? We should do coffee and forge a false relationship so that the old biddy leaves me lots in her will.
> 
> *Ahem*


Well, I actually think there are quite a few Christians who probably don't smoke, we just have to go kidnap them from the religious threads :Iagree: 
Did your granny say it was okay if they are gay, christian and didn't smoke... :Idea:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Who on Lit-Net fits the bill? We should do coffee and forge a false relationship so that the old biddy leaves me lots in her will.
> 
> *Ahem*


Is there a cut in it for me?  :Yawnb: 
I don't drink if it means a larger sum...

----------


## soundofmusic

> Is there a cut in it for me? 
> I don't drink if it means a larger sum...


All right, Jethro :Hurray:  How do you feel about cougars with broken down houses that need their lawns mowed and their hoopty cars repaired :Nopity:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

Hmmm....sorry...I can only build boats in basements...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yes, Happy Valentines Day everyone. Which reminds me, Heathcliff, you haven't given us any more clues on who the lucky lad is...


Lucky lad? Hahahaha.
Not likely. Pretty much every boy within an 100,000 metre radius of me is still wearing nappies, crawling on the floor and putting dirty objects in their mouth.

Eh, my crushes, well, the top four anyway, are rather young. Wait... Depends what you think is young. Younger than my parents anyway.
The rest of them, I wouldn't have a clue.  :Ciappa:

----------


## Niamh

> Haha that makes me laugh! You should be a litnet matchmaker


you wanna matchmaker? Litnets finest is Pensive.  :Tongue:

----------


## grace86

> you wanna matchmaker? Litnets finest is Pensive.


I wonder where Pensy is off to  :Smile:  Well for LitNet sake the poor chap wouldn't have to be Christian! A good nice, tall, dark, handsome and literary type would be just fine for me on LitNet..perhaps that's too much to ask  :Wink:  ?

Hahah don't tell me I have as much trouble finding a LitNet crush as I do in real life hmm?

----------


## Niamh

> I wonder where Pensy is off to  Well for LitNet sake the poor chap wouldn't have to be Christian! A good nice, tall, dark, handsome and literary type would be just fine for me on LitNet..perhaps that's too much to ask  ?
> 
> Hahah don't tell me I have as much trouble finding a LitNet crush as I do in real life hmm?


I think she is in her final year of Secondary School. Lots of studying!

I think there are plenty of young men on litnet that fit that criteria. There might even be one or two christian lads floating about somewhere in the depts of the forum! 

Aww dont put yourself down Gracie! (hug)

----------


## Idril

> My grannie once gave me a book about Christian dating, stating that I MUST NOT EVER DATE anybody who was not Christian, or was a smoker! Hahaha. Hahahaha...


When I was in my early twenties and started dating the bouncer from a bar we went to, my dad sent me a poster with a picture of Jesus and the caption, "You won't find God's gift to women in a bar."  :FRlol:  It was a bit of a joke but yet he was definitely making a point. The guy was Christian though, in fact, he was even Lutheran which is at the top of my Dad's wishlist so I don't know what he was complaining about.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Dude! Have you seen 'em dating ads on Facebook? 'Em Christian girls knows how to have fun. Not to mention, dress. :Biggrin:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> My grannie once gave me a book about Christian dating, stating that I MUST NOT EVER DATE anybody who was not Christian, or was a smoker! Hahaha. Hahahaha... *ahem* Who on Lit-Net fits the bill? We should do coffee and forge a false relationship so that the old biddy leaves me lots in her will.
> 
> *Ahem*


Hey Beccs, I'm Catholic in theory, and I don't smoke. Whadda you say?  :Ihih:  Hey, and just to throw her off the scent, in Europe my name is a male name! She need never know the truth...

----------


## skib

> Lucky lad? Hahahaha.
> Not likely. Pretty much every boy within an 100,000 metre radius of me is still wearing nappies, crawling on the floor and putting dirty objects in their mouth.
> 
> Eh, my crushes, well, the top four anyway, are rather young. Wait... Depends what you think is young. Younger than my parents anyway.
> The rest of them, I wouldn't have a clue.


Wait a minute . . . whats wrong with crawling on the floor and putting dirty objects in your mouth? :Confused:  :Confused5:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Wait a minute . . . whats wrong with crawling on the floor and putting dirty objects in your mouth?


Skib, what did I tell you about putting dirty objects into your mouth in your blog about being sick? I thought we had this conversation! *sigh*

----------


## skib

> Skib, what did I tell you about putting dirty objects into your mouth in your blog about being sick? I thought we had this conversation! *sigh*


oh yeah . . . sorry about that . . . :Ack2: 
I love all those new smilies, btw!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> oh yeah . . . sorry about that . . .
> I love all those new smilies, btw!


hahahaha how very graphic of you.  :Wink: 

edit: since when does the winky smilie blow a kiss!?!

----------


## skib

I dunno. but apparently now it does.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I dunno. but apparently now it does.


Well, don't go getting any ideas. Damn, I would use this winky face again, but that would be counter-productive, no?

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Well, don't go getting any ideas. Damn, I would use this winky face again, but that would be counter-productive, no?


Classic...you could try this one...
 :Puke: 

or send another message with the combo of these two...
 :Wink:  :Ciappa:  (wait...that might be just as counter-productive)

----------


## skib

> Well, don't go getting any ideas. Damn, I would use this winky face again, but that would be counter-productive, no?


Ideas? Like, an idea to go get something to eat? I have no idea what you're implying here. winky face; no creepy blowing of kisses

----------


## soundofmusic

:Reddevil:   :Yesnod:   :Wink5:   :Blush5:   :Cool:   :Cheers2:   :Iagree: 
You guys are bloody brilliant; I'm at a lose for words.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Wait a minute . . . whats wrong with crawling on the floor and putting dirty objects in your mouth?


I like boys like that on Sundays.
On Mondays they have to drive race cars.
On Tuesdays they need pink hair.
On Wednesdays they have to learn how to grow wings and fly.
On Thursdays they must be really short.
On Fridays they have to turn green.
On Saturdays they need to send 1,000 word emails.

If ANYONE can do all of that, THEN they pass.

Otherwise, they are all crushes.
May as well unleash on of the top four, seeing as I already told him. One of my top four is OrphanPip.

Eh, one down, seven more to go.

One other of the seven know, but I'm going to leave it at that for now.

----------


## OrphanPip

Yay, top four!

It's like making the podium at the Olympics.

----------


## skib

> I like boys like that on Sundays.
> On Mondays they have to drive race cars.
> On Tuesdays they need pink hair.
> On Wednesdays they have to learn how to grow wings and fly.
> On Thursdays they must be really short.
> On Fridays they have to turn green.
> On Saturdays they need to send 1,000 word emails.
> 
> If ANYONE can do all of that, THEN they pass.
> ...


whoa . . . that's a lot of versatility. versatility is good, right?

----------


## grace86

I hate those facebook ads that advertise Christian dating...haha they can be pretty bad!

I like Heathcliff's versatility...I don't think it's a bad thing!

----------


## JuniperWoolf

Alright, I'll pick some crushes. Hmmm.... I favor Skib because he likes awesome things and Basil because he consistantly makes me laugh.

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> Alright, I'll pick some crushes. Hmmm.... I favor Skib because he likes awesome things and Basil because he consistantly makes me laugh.


Wooot!! It's all coming out now!

----------


## Niamh

> Hey Beccs, I'm Catholic in theory, and I don't smoke. Whadda you say?  Hey, and just to throw her off the scent, in Europe my name is a male name! She need never know the truth...


Your name is also a female name too.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Your name is also a female name too.


Ssshhhhh Niamhie, I'm trying to hook Becca up with a grand inheritance!
 :Wink5:

----------


## Basil

> Alright, I'll pick some crushes. Hmmm.... I favor Skib because he likes awesome things and Basil because he consistantly makes me laugh.


That's very nice of you to say, Juniper; I'm really flattered. I wish I could repay you the compliment and tell you I have a crush on you, too. But I can't, because I DON'T like you. I don't like you AT ALL. Here's why:

Over the years, I've developed crushes on a few of the female posters here at litnet (hey, I've been here a long time, a man gets lonely amongst all these games and discussions  :Wink5: ). But every time I've developed an admiration for someone here, something very curious happens:

She disappears.

Vanishes. *poof*.gone without a trace. And before you think that they were fleeing in horror at the gruesome prospect of being Basil's object of affection, you should know that I never told any of them I had a crush. Never mentioned it. Nor did I start acting creepy towards them (well, no more creepy than the sort of constant rate of creepiness I project towards everyone). Heck, I barely _talked_ to these women. No, somehow I "crushed" these ladies out of litnet existence by simply having a festering fondness towards them in my heart; just thinking it made it so. Sure, it's possible they just stopped coming to the forum; maybe real world concerns caught up with them. But what if it's something more sinister, more _Twilight Zone_-y? Those girls could be orbiting Pluto in the fourth dimension right now for all I know.

So you see the terrible burden I'm under? Any wayward affectionate thought on my part could have devastating consequences. Children could lose their mothers. Parents could lose their daughters. And it would all be my fault.

So in closing, I would like to reiterate: JuniperWoolf, I don't think you're smart, clever, or funny. Your posts are nothing special. You mean _nothing_ to me. And there may another poster or two whom I hold in the same level of disdain as I do you. And whom I DEFINITELY don't have a crush on.

----------


## soundofmusic

> That's very nice of you to say, Juniper; I'm really flattered. I wish I could repay you the compliment and tell you I have a crush on you, too. But I can't, because I DON'T like you. I don't like you AT ALL. Here's why:
> 
> Over the years, I've developed crushes on a few of the female posters here at litnet (hey, I've been here a long time, a man gets lonely amongst all these games and discussions ). But every time I've developed an admiration for someone here, something very curious happens:
> 
> She disappears.
> 
> Vanishes. *poof*.gone without a trace. And before you think that they were fleeing in horror at the gruesome prospect of being Basil's object of affection, you should know that I never told any of them I had a crush. Never mentioned it. Nor did I start acting creepy towards them (well, no more creepy than the sort of constant rate of creepiness I project towards everyone). Heck, I barely _talked_ to these women. No, somehow I "crushed" these ladies out of litnet existence by simply having a festering fondness towards them in my heart; just thinking it made it so. Sure, it's possible they just stopped coming to the forum; maybe real world concerns caught up with them. But what if it's something more sinister, more _Twilight Zone_-y? Those girls could be orbiting Pluto in the fourth dimension right now for all I know.
> 
> So you see the terrible burden I'm under? Any wayward affectionate thought on my part could have devastating consequences. Children could lose their mothers. Parents could lose their daughters. And it would all be my fault.
> ...


Ah, he's using the old "if I don't want this, I'll get it"  :CoolgleamA:  I've used that myself, you have a 50% chance of success :Leaving:

----------


## 1n50mn14

C*C, I'll take you up on that,  :FRlol: 

Bien, it doesn't mean a larger sum, I'd need a drinking partner for after those torturous suppers luncheons after church on Sunday, hahaha.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> C*C, I'll take you up on that, 
> 
> Bien, it doesn't mean a larger sum, I'd need a drinking partner for after those torturous suppers luncheons after church on Sunday, hahaha.


You can even tell her I'm going to be a doctor  :Biggrin:  Doesn't that sort of thing impress elders?

p.s. While it may not seem like it, I'm also a valiant drinking partner  :Cheers2:

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> That's very nice of you to say, Juniper; I'm really flattered. I wish I could repay you the compliment and tell you I have a crush on you, too. But I can't, because I DON'T like you. I don't like you AT ALL. Here's why:
> 
> Over the years, I've developed crushes on a few of the female posters here at litnet (hey, I've been here a long time, a man gets lonely amongst all these games and discussions ). But every time I've developed an admiration for someone here, something very curious happens:
> 
> She disappears.
> 
> Vanishes. *poof*….gone without a trace. And before you think that they were fleeing in horror at the gruesome prospect of being Basil's object of affection, you should know that I never told any of them I had a crush. Never mentioned it. Nor did I start acting creepy towards them (well, no more creepy than the sort of constant rate of creepiness I project towards everyone). Heck, I barely _talked_ to these women. No, somehow I "crushed" these ladies out of litnet existence by simply having a festering fondness towards them in my heart; just thinking it made it so. Sure, it's possible they just stopped coming to the forum; maybe real world concerns caught up with them. But what if it's something more sinister, more _Twilight Zone_-y? Those girls could be orbiting Pluto in the fourth dimension right now for all I know.
> 
> So you see the terrible burden I'm under? Any wayward affectionate thought on my part could have devastating consequences. Children could lose their mothers. Parents could lose their daughters. And it would all be my fault.
> ...


Haha, I sincerely thank you for sparing me the horror of your affection.  :Wink5:  My future children and I appreciate it.

----------


## skib

> Alright, I'll pick some crushes. Hmmm.... I favor Skib because he likes awesome things and Basil because he consistantly makes me laugh.


Oh goodness!  :Blush5:  I'm flattered! And truthfully blushing . . .

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Bien, it doesn't mean a larger sum, I'd need a drinking partner for after those torturous suppers luncheons after church on Sunday, hahaha.


But if your drinking partner doesn't drink...that means you can drink twice as much...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yay, top four!
> 
> It's like making the podium at the Olympics.


Ahh, of course, angel. At the moment you are number one.  :Wink5:  The other ones haven't been online for a while. This was a random decision after seeing your picture in the Photoalbum thread, originally, 'yay! Someone moderately young!' And your life story is very interesting.

Actually, you are somehow moved into your own category. You get to be very special.  :Ladysman: 
One very special.
Three special.
Three nice people.
One nice.




> whoa . . . that's a lot of versatility. versatility is good, right?


Eh, apparently so.

Only now I've got to unleash the others, although I must inform them first. Ahh, so busy...  :CoolgleamA:

----------


## Heathcliff

Update:
One very special.
Two special.
Three nice people.
Two nice.
I'm sorry, only you never talk to me.

Wait - other update:
One very special.
Two special.
Four nice people.
Two nice.

Is anyone going to guess, or ask questions?

----------


## JuniperWoolf

> Is anyone going to guess, or ask questions?


Hmm... I think that you have a crush on Daniel. I'm going to say that he's prolly your "one special."

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Update:
> One very special.
> Two special.
> Three nice people.
> Two nice.
> I'm sorry, only you never talk to me.
> 
> Wait - other update:
> One very special.
> ...


Ummm, ummm, ummm, oh idk. Tis confuzling. . . .  :Shocked: 




> Hmm... I think that you have a crush on Daniel. I'm going to say that he's prolly your "one special."


:eek5: Somebody crushes me?!?!?

----------


## Heathcliff

> Ummm, ummm, ummm, oh idk. Tis confuzling. . . .


Someone demoted, someone added.

On second thoughts, the demoted will be premoted a little.  :Wink: 

One very special.
Two special.
Five nice people.
One nice.

----------


## OrphanPip

Yay, now it's like I got the gold!

Apart from my youth, other great qualities I have include: skin, eyes, no missing fingers or limbs, a full head of hair, and the ability to read.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yay, now it's like I got the gold!
> 
> Apart from my youth, other great qualities I have include: skin, eyes, no missing fingers or limbs, a full head of hair, and the ability to read.


Yes, yes. And pinchable cheeks.

Yea, I like people with skin. And eyes, eyes are pretty useful.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

Hey not only do I have pinchable cheeks, but I'm on my way to growing a Nietzschean moustache. . . .



.. . . . . almost there.


Oh wait, those are outdated right?  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hey not only do I have pinchable cheeks, but I'm on my way to growing a Nietzschean moustache. . . .
> 
> .. . . . . almost there.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, those are outdated right?


Hehehe...

And you do have very pinchable cheeks too.

Promotion:
One very special.
One almost there!!
Two special.
Four very nice.
One nice.

Yea, one of them is the squishy DB.

----------


## OrphanPip

Uh oh, looks like Daniel's going to steal my position on the podium.

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehehe... I wonder...
Nah, nobody can be replaced. It'd have to be a draw.

But you are both so pinchable.

In all reality though, I've got a thing for fingers and hands. They can say so much about a person.

----------


## OrphanPip

> In all reality though, I've got a thing for fingers and hands. They can say so much about a person.


Yes, it's important to choose a man who is prudent around power tools.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> In all reality though, I've got a thing for fingers and hands. They can say so much about a person.


Competition!

Hear ye all! Show off your hands to Heathcliff and see who she choses as her man!

Here are mine  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Yes, it's important to choose a man who is prudent around power tools.


Power tools, eh? I like to use power tools. But not the really loud ones.

I compare that little bump on their index finger on the hand they write with. That little bump you get from holding a pen.  :Wink: 




> Competition!
> 
> Hear ye all! Show off your hands to Heathcliff and see who she choses as her man!
> 
> Here are mine


No bumpy thing?

Ahh... Nicen anyway.  :Wink:

----------


## soundofmusic

> Yes, it's important to choose a man who is prudent around power tools.


So, you read, write and use power tools  :Party:  Where's this picture Heathcliff was refering to; I'm only seeing the hot mr bowie...you know, I think he is the only man I've ever seen that looks equally good in plain clothes or drag...well, Dustin Hoffman is a close second.

My, My, Heathcliff has so many men fighting for her affections; we must get a few young ladies in here to even out the numbers :Grouphug:

----------


## OrphanPip

There's nothing special about the way I look haha.

http://www.online-literature.com/for...postcount=4544

Edit: I think Tim Curry takes the sexy in drag cake  :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enr4W6FsSpk

----------


## DanielBenoit

> There's nothing special about the way I look haha.
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...postcount=4544


Well I must admit that the guy in the second picture with the hazel eyes (is he that one guy you mentioned in your blog?) is as cute as hell.




> Edit: I think Tim Curry takes the sexy in drag cake 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enr4W6FsSpk


I can't believe that I still have not seen this movie. . .. .  :Brickwall: 




> So, you read, write and use power tools  Where's this picture Heathcliff was refering to; I'm only seeing the hot my bowie...you know, I think he is the only man I've ever seen that looks equally good in plain clothes or drag...well, Dustin Hoffman is a close second.


Oh Tootsie was such a great movie. Mrs.Doubtfire was bull compared to it. Hoffman looks good in drag? Not to my eyes, hehehe.

----------


## OrphanPip

Ya, that's my ex from a year back, I think that picture was taken around this time last year.

Edit: May will mark our one year break up anniversary! One whole year of singleness...

----------


## soundofmusic

:Devil:  :Ladysman:  :Svengo: 


> You can even tell her I'm going to be a doctor  Doesn't that sort of thing impress elders?
> p.s. While it may not seem like it, I'm also a valiant drinking partner


I'm impressed, anyone who can study premed, stay on a horse and drink has my vote :Eek2: 



> Hehehe...
> 
> And you do have very pinchable cheeks too.


I note that all current contenders for your affections have 4 pinchable cheeks :Ciappa: ; though young, you are a great connoisseur of the best of maledom, my hat is off to you :Yawnb: 

Yes, I like the long thin aristocratic hands; I've just found that the hands aren't always attached to aristocrats  :Conehead: 




> There's nothing special about the way I look haha.


Lordy, those eyes, those lips, that peachy skin; if I were 30 years younger, I'd be looking to change those bad boy ways of yours :Devil:  :Ladysman:  :Brow:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Lordy, those eyes, those lips, that peachy skin; if I were 30 years younger, I'd be looking to change those bad boy ways of yours


If Demi Moore can do it, you can too  :Wink: 

Compliments are going to get to my head, although I don't think I'm much of a bad boy.

----------


## Satan

Then start working on it, lad. Nothing wrong with being bad.  :Wink:

----------


## krisgil_aguila

i'm single,
hihihi!

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Then start working on it, lad. Nothing wrong with being bad.


So says Satan! Ahahaahahaha. Dude you rock!

----------


## OrphanPip

It's never a bad idea to take advice from Satan.

----------


## Satan

> So says Satan! Ahahaahahaha. Dude you rock!


And yet what would he do without bright young men like yourself! The devil sends his regards.  :Devil:

----------


## Maryd.

Satan, be careful dear, you are on the linent crush thread... Be weary. Someone might thing that Satan might just have a sentimental bone in his body... (Just kidding my good sir)

----------


## Satan

Oh, but I do!  :Wink5:

----------


## Maryd.

> Oh, but I do!


I know you do, sweety. You really are an  :Angel:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> I know you do, sweety. You really are an


You mean like this?

----------


## Maryd.

> You mean like this?


Well, at least he works out.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

I kinda thought you would focus on that part....  :FRlol: 
...and not I can't make him stand...

----------


## Maryd.

Hahahaha.

----------


## soundofmusic

> If Demi Moore can do it, you can too 
> Compliments are going to get to my head, although I don't think I'm much of a bad boy.


I'll start my work out today and say, in 10 years I'll have a Demi-goddess body; If my arthritis isn't too bad by then, I'll hook you up :Drool5: 




> Then start working on it, lad. Nothing wrong with being bad.


Yes, SoM likes the bad boys; the badder the better :Brow: 



> i'm single,
> hihihi!


Welcome, join the party, take a refreshment or two :Party: 



> So says Satan! Ahahaahahaha. Dude you rock!


I'll bet Daniel is a bad boy; what was that quote on the bottom of your page...hum,  :Blush5: 



> It's never a bad idea to take advice from Satan.


Ah,  :Cheers2:  Let's all drink to human fraility...then, I'll save a seat for you at the confessional :Icon Bs: 




> You mean like this?


Gorgeous picture, Jethro, where'd you find it?

----------


## Heathcliff

> My, My, Heathcliff has so many men fighting for her affections; we must get a few young ladies in here to even out the numbers


Consider me open-minded.  :Wink: 




> There's nothing special about the way I look haha.
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/for...postcount=4544
> 
> Edit: I think Tim Curry takes the sexy in drag cake 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Enr4W6FsSpk


And remember, I likied you from that point on, after seeing your picture.
I thought that guy in the picture next to you was your brother or cousin or something, you look so alike.

Haven't seen Rocky Horror, not yet. Only I've seen that clip countless times. :Eek2: 
Eh, and I think that's pretty cool.




> Well I must admit that the guy in the second picture with the hazel eyes (is he that one guy you mentioned in your blog?) is as cute as hell.


 :Rolleyes: 
Yea, he is, I guess. Hi5 Pip!!  :Party: 

We must all listen to Satan sometimes. We know he's a softy.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I'll bet Daniel is a bad boy; what was that quote on the bottom of your page...hum,


What, the Bhavagad Gita quote?

Me, bad?

----------


## Heathcliff

> What, the Bhavagad Gita quote?
> 
> Me, bad?
> 
> [IMG]
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/Bad_cat_hides_lolcat.png[/IMG]


Yesh, yesh. You are a very naughty boy.

----------


## Satan

> We must all listen to Satan sometimes. We know he's a softy.


What? WHAT?  :Toetap05: 

Alright! Anything for sweet girls.  :Nopity:

----------


## Heathcliff

> What? WHAT? 
> 
> Alright! Anything for sweet girls.


But you are, angel, sweetheart, baby-face, darling, all of those adorably wonderful things.

Yay!!

You are my other other crush:
One very special.
One almost there!!
Two special. - Satan, you're somewhere here.
Four very nice.
One nice.

----------


## Satan

> Two special. - Satan, you're somewhere here.


Is that a privilege or an invitation to slavery?  :FRlol:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Is that a privilege or an invitation to slavery?


Eh, either way.

Pip and DB have learnt it is that easy to get a promotion.

I think everybody I talk to is on the list actually. So I guess the privilege is a little minimal.  :FRlol:

----------


## soundofmusic

> What, the Bhavagad Gita quote?
> 
> Me, bad?


Adorable picture, Daniel. I was talking about tongues that grow, and flowers and birds and bees and Georgia O'Keefe.... :Shocked:

----------


## Heathcliff

I think that is why Daniel is high up on my list. He has an adorable sense of humour when it comes to cats.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I think that is why Daniel is high up on my list. He has an adorable sense of humour when it comes to cats.

----------


## Heathcliff

Cute!!! Ehh.. You officially share the podium.
I can imagine you smiling like that.
Such a pinchable cat...

And it has a goatee...
Ahh... I like your ones better. You seem to get the cutest.

----------


## soundofmusic

> Cute!!! Ehh.. You officially share the podium.
> I can imagine you smiling like that.
> Such a pinchable cat...
> 
> And it has a goatee...
> Ahh... I like your ones better. You seem to get the cutest.


Love the cats, and that is a great bubble bath picture. That's what we're missing, bubble bath pictures. I loved those bubble bath scenes in the Harry Potter Goblet of Fire...How about it folks, any very discrete bubble bath pics....

----------


## Nax

for being a thread about litnet crushes, this thread has absolutely nothing to do with anything from what i can see.

why hasnt it been shut down for spamming lol

----------


## OrphanPip

The cats are pretty off topic, but other than the last couple post it's been about crushes. lol

----------


## DanielBenoit

Ehhh, my infiltration of lolcats into the thread has initiated a movement from within to close it  :Eek: 



Alright, back to crushes  :Tongue: 

Idk, I had some little crushes but then I lost my list. Hehehee. Though I do have a few minor ones here and there.

Anyway, this topic has been discussed before, as I'm pretty sure everyone can figure out who my crush is. . . . .

----------


## soundofmusic

> Love the cats, and that is a great bubble bath picture. That's what we're missing, bubble bath pictures. I loved those bubble bath scenes in the Harry Potter Goblet of Fire...How about it folks, any very discrete bubble bath pics....





> for being a thread about litnet crushes, this thread has absolutely nothing to do with anything from what i can see.
> 
> why hasnt it been shut down for spamming lol


Not at all :Spam: ; though I'm still alittle confused about what a disgusting crushed meat product made of gelatonous organ meats and fat have to do with the litnet crush thread...Well, unless it's a pun about big girls :Piggy: 




> The cats are pretty off topic, but other than the last couple post it's been about crushes. lol


I still think the idea of a head and neck shot of a litnet crush with photoshopped bubbles would be devine :CoolgleamA: 




> Ehhh, my infiltration of lolcats into the thread has initiated a movement from within to close it 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, back to crushes 
> 
> Idk, I had some little crushes but then I lost my list. Hehehee. Though I do have a few minor ones here and there.
> 
> Anyway, this topic has been discussed before, as I'm pretty sure everyone can figure out who my crush is. . . . .


I think the cats are a nice addition, Daniel. Besides, my cats are all howling up a storm outside; so love is in the air baby...not just on one thread.

I have no idea who your crush is, do tell.....

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I have no idea who your crush is, do tell.....


Well I'll just have those who don't know guess  :Tongue: 

Last time I brought this up, I got an overwhelming response of people saying "yeah it's pretty obvious", lol.

----------


## Nax

I can probably guess

Whoever solves pi first gets her!

----------


## Heathcliff

Eh, we figured out Dainel's.
I didn't know he posted it on here but, no kidding, I got it.

I likey the kitties... I likey them. We are all lolcats? If you say so.

----------


## Heathcliff

I'm going to stop ranking people. It is too hard. And I forget who is who.

I forgot to mention, I told my darling Maxi that he was another of my crushes.

I've unleashed four of them. Is my podium getting too crowded?

----------


## OrphanPip

> I'm going to stop ranking people. It is too hard. And I forget who is who.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I told my darling Maxi that he was another of my crushes.
> 
> I've unleashed four of them. Is my podium getting too crowded?


I can just start pushing people off if it gets too crowded up there. I'm older and hopefully stronger *flex*.

----------


## DanielBenoit

> I can just start pushing people off if it gets too crowded up there. I'm older and hopefully stronger *flex*.


Ohhh no you don't!  :Boxing Smiley:

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehe...

Remember, DB likes... and Pip doesn't like girls.

Aw...

But I love everybody!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## OrphanPip

> Hehe...
> 
> Remember, DB likes... and Pip doesn't like girls.


Well I was trying to avoid jokes about being in a tight place filled with boys.  :Party:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Well I was trying to avoid jokes about being in a tight place filled with boys.


Look on the bright side.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Hehe...
> 
> Remember, DB likes...


She's online right now, but is invisible and is probably amongst us, watching. . . . :Eek2:

----------


## Heathcliff

> She's online right now, but is invisible and is probably amongst us, watching. . . .


No kidding. Only I wonder who her's are...

Remind me never to tell you a secret, you couldn't keep it.  :FRlol:

----------


## toni

*.* I see you

----------


## DanielBenoit

> *.* I see you


 :Willy Nilly: 

She hath emerged!  :Mad5:

----------


## Heathcliff

> She hath emerged!


Look on the bright side.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
 :Party: 

Oh yea, and I forgot. Lokasenna.  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Look on the bright side.


Heyy that flame face was not meant to express my anger, but rather to illustrate our devil-kitty's ascendence from the flames of hell  :Tongue: 

We are glad to be in the devil's, ahem, I mean Toni's presence  :Tongue:  <3

----------


## Heathcliff

> Heyy that flame face was not meant to express my anger, but rather to illustrate our devil-kitty's ascendence from the flames of hell 
> 
> We are glad to be in the devil's, ahem, I mean Toni's presence  <3


 :FRlol: 

Everyone is a kitty to you...

 :FRlol: 

And Toni, love your new avi.  :Biggrin:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Everyone is a kitty to you...


No, no, she seriously is a cat. She'll admit it herself  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

Hehe...

I can't help but wonder, why isn't Lokasenna online... Ahh...

Hey DB

Best I can come up with.

----------


## toni

> No, no, she seriously is a cat. She'll admit it herself


Absolute truth. 




> Hehe...
> 
> I can't help but wonder, why isn't Lokesanna online... Ahh...


I can't help but wonder, why Gothman and Mathor aren't online. 
But William is, so that is fine with me.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielBenoit

> Absolute truth.


Meow.




> I can't help but wonder, why Gothman and Mathor aren't online. 
> But William is, so that is fine with me.


Awww. Thine presence always brings joy to mine heart. (Yeah, I've been reading too many Shakespearean sonnets  :Tongue:  :Shocked: )

----------


## Heathcliff

> Absolute truth. 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but wonder, why Gothman and Mathor aren't online. 
> But William is, so that is fine with me.


They your other crushes?
Eh, or maybe I'm the only one who chooses many because everyone is nice to me... Everyone is nice to everyone. I think it is the convenience of at least one of them being online.  :Wink: 

Ew, you guys are getting all soppy and nice... Ew... Yucky!! I'm a 13yrld somewhere in there.

----------


## Lokasenna

> Hehe...
> 
> I can't help but wonder, why isn't Lokasenna online... Ahh...


Aw, that's sweet!

I may not have much time for posting, but I've always got an eye on LitNet!

----------


## soundofmusic

> Well I'll just have those who don't know guess 
> Last time I brought this up, I got an overwhelming response of people saying "yeah it's pretty obvious", lol.


No, my dear, you are a complete mystery to me. 
Actually, I have found this thread very enlightening. Until recently, I wasn't even sure who was male, female, who was on the fence and who was in the closet....Actually, I still don't know...



> I can just start pushing people off if it gets too crowded up there. I'm older and hopefully stronger *flex*.


Oh yes, work those muscles...."Body, Body, can't you feel my body...Everyone wants to be a macho man...I loved that song...



> Well I was trying to avoid jokes about being in a tight place filled with boys.


Well, I don't think of that as a joke; that is my fantasy....well, as long as their is a/c and they have all taken showers...




> Meow.
> 
> Awww. Thine presence always brings joy to mine heart. (Yeah, I've been reading too many Shakespearean sonnets )


That is so sweet and romantic; this thread is starting to work out just like a Jane Austen book...well, with a few modern or Byronic twists...

----------


## Heathcliff

> Aw, that's sweet!
> 
> I may not have much time for posting, but I've always got an eye on LitNet!


Hehe. Good.

Of course you are... one, two... three... SIXTH to the podium. Wait - yea, I'm sure that is it... Of course it is getting very cramped there... :Crazy: 



> Awww. Thine presence always brings joy to mine heart. (Yeah, I've been reading too many Shakespearean sonnets )


 :Puke:

----------


## toni

Hey, nobody argues with Shakespeare.  :Tongue:

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hey, nobody argues with Shakespeare.


Nah. Shakespeare is cool.
Only people being nice to each other makes me think yuck...

Now, to all those I crush on:
 :Lurk5: 
 :Hat: 
 :Banana: 
 :Troll: 
 :Santasmile: 
 :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
 :Nopity: 
 :Auto: 
 :Driving: 
My idea of nice stuff.

I'm a 13yrld at heart.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

...and a 13 y/o in reality too...

But you are right...all of those things are nice.

It is amazing the distances that crushes take you around the world...and who you may meet in the adventures...

----------


## Heathcliff

> ...and a 13 y/o in reality too...


Yes, yes. Of course. Age is a number that dictates my whole life.
Only my brain is about to explode out of my skull with all of these dreams, ideas, fantasies. Eh, such is. Well most of my crushes are young.

Oh, and Bien, you are one of them. Welcome to a very cramped podium.

----------


## Heathcliff

And I've seen a picture of Maxi. He's pinchable too.  :Biggrin: 

Only I couldn't cleary see his hands... I haven't seen any hands!  :Frown:

----------


## 1n50mn14

.....

----------


## Heathcliff

> Hey, uh, Lit-Net- how do you go about getting somebody's age and marital status without straight up asking, 'Hey did, I see you don't wear a wedding ring? How old are you? Nice shoes. Let's do coffee!'


Straight up ask. You'll get a yes or no answer even if you beat around the bush.

I should make a new list of litnet crushes.
I'm too me to pick only one, so I'll bring it down to six.
Anyone ready to start guessing?

----------


## Maryd.

> Straight up ask. You'll get a yes or no answer even if you beat around the bush.
> 
> I should make a new list of litnet crushes.
> I'm too me to pick only one, so I'll bring it down to six.
> Anyone ready to start guessing?


(Just remember mother's watching!!)

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> Oh, and Bien, you are one of them. Welcome to a very cramped podium.


And that is good news for one...if I am right...

----------


## Maryd.

> And that is good news for one...if I am right...


You're always right Bien, you have a sixth sense for everything. :Angel:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> You're always right Bien, you have a sixth sense for everything.


How did you know?

----------


## Maryd.

Ok Bien, now you're scaring me...
(shiver)

----------


## Heathcliff

Hrmmm...

I've got a litnet crush...

And rather than seven or eight and an awfully cramped podium.

Any guesses?

----------


## Maryd.

Ar er... Who?

----------


## Heathcliff

Hrmm....


Well... They have two eyes...

----------


## Indyben

Lol so does my litnet crush. They also have...a nose.

----------


## Heathcliff

Hmmm...

Mine has a nose...

Do they have a mouth?

----------


## Indyben

I'm not sure but mine does. And some hair as well.

----------


## Heathcliff

Two arms and two legs?

Hey... ARE YOU STEALING MY CRUSH?!  :FRlol:

----------


## Indyben

It would appear dear Heathcliff that you are stealing my crush. Either that or... hmmm...

----------


## Heathcliff

You're being a dirty rotten crush stealer!!

Hmph!!

----------


## Maryd.

Hey maybe I have both your crushes.... Hahahahah.

(What I can't have a crush?)

----------


## Indyben

No you're quite entitled to a Crush :P I'm not a crush stealer. Wah.

----------


## Heathcliff

My crush and me...

Did you stealeth them?

----------


## Maryd.

Ok, so you crush has been revealed... Now be good children... Else mamma gonna get cross!

----------


## Indyben

I'll be good, I'll be good!

----------


## Maryd.

I know, you are good peoples. :Angel:

----------


## Maximilianus

Some two people are apparently having a crush of their own  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Maryd.

Yes Maxi, they also attend the same school... (Mum states, as she grows, three more grey hair)

----------


## Indyben

Nothing to worry about  :Smile:  I'll be well behaved.

----------


## Maryd.

Good lad.

----------


## Heathcliff

:Angel: 

I'll be good.

 :Angel:

----------


## Maryd.

> I'll be good.


Good chickie...

----------


## Indyben

Lol chickie.

----------


## Heathcliff

I ish chickie.

Anyone else have crushes?

----------


## Indyben

lol chickie you ish :P

----------


## dafydd manton

Bit too old for that now, plus very happily married, but what on earth did THAT mean?

----------


## Maryd.

> Bit too old for that now, plus very happily married, but what on earth did THAT mean?


Hey there sir, young Heathcliff is my off-line daughter and young Indyben is her off-line beau... And this 'ish' thing... I am still trying to work out... Go figure!

----------


## dafydd manton

Aaah! Got you! Now all is clear. If only I were 35 years younger, I might understand some of this!

----------


## Indyben

"ish" is how lolcats say "is"

----------


## Maryd.

> "ish" is how lolcats say "is"


What is a lolcat????

----------


## Maximilianus

Uh huh!! 
I found what lolcat is  :Biggrin: 

*lolcat* (plural *lolcats*)

(Internet, neologism) An image macro of, usually, a kitten or a cat with a humorous caption.(uncountable) (Internet, neologism) The deliberately misspelled and grammatically quirky form of English associated with such images' captions.

Sorry I had to appeal to the Wiktionary for help, but I didn't know what a _lolcat_ is either, and I am too curious  :Tongue:

----------


## OrphanPip

> What is a lolcat????


Pictures of cats with humourous captions. 

http://icanhascheezburger.com/

----------


## Maryd.

> Uh huh!! 
> I found what lolcat is 
> 
> *lolcat* (plural *lolcats*)
> 
> (Internet, neologism) An image macro of, usually, a kitten or a cat with a humorous caption.(uncountable) (Internet, neologism) The deliberately misspelled and grammatically quirky form of English associated with such images' captions.
> 
> Sorry I had to appeal to the Wiktionary for help, but I didn't know what a _lolcat_ is either, and I am too curious







> Pictures of cats with humourous captions. 
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/




Hey thanks guys, I feel like I'm in school here. :Crazy:

----------


## Maximilianus

> Hey thanks guys, I feel like I'm in school here.


Welcome, Mary. I'm at school too, somehow, always learning something new. One can never stop  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

THERE'S A PERSON ON EARTH WHO DOESN'T KNOW WHAT A LOLCAT IS!!!? *shock, horror, gasp*

----------


## Heathcliff

I didn't know until... Erm... A few months ago.

I are lolcat.

----------


## dafydd manton

Now I feel like a Lolfool

----------


## Niamh

> Pictures of cats with humourous captions. 
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/


That must be where Admin got Serious Cat from.  :Nod:

----------


## Indyben

i lurve lolcats.

----------


## Heathcliff

I have a crush on a kitty...
 :Smile:

----------


## Indyben

I have a crush on a lolkitty

----------


## dafydd manton

I asked a cat to come down the pub with me once. it said "Me? 'Ow?"

----------


## Heathcliff

I are crush on kitty-eye.




> I asked a cat to come down the pub with me once. it said "Me? 'Ow?"


Hahaha ha- ha- ha-

Yea, they are the sorts of jokes that my dad makes.  :Crazy:

----------


## dafydd manton

That's quite probably because your Dad and I are of the same vintage, and once you get to a certain age, you get this immutable desire to tell really bad jokes, or make shocking puns that nobody else understands. It's my poor wife you have to feel sorry for!

----------


## Maryd.

Well, ok then we feel sorry for her.

----------


## Indyben

yes, yes we do

----------


## Heathcliff

I like the jokes that only my dad makes.

I make them too and he laughs.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Indyben

We can all have happy laff times!
 :FRlol:

----------


## dafydd manton

Laugh and the world laughs with you - cry, and your mascara runs!

----------


## Indyben

Good thing I don't wear Mascara lol

----------


## Heathcliff

Hrm... I've never had mascara run before, only eyeliner. Depends.

I miss my crush.  :Frown:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Good thing I don't wear Mascara lol


Well, they say there is a first time for everything... 

If you ask Dafydd nicely, he wouldn't mind sharing his with you, I am sure.

----------


## Heathcliff

> Good thing I don't wear Mascara lol


You're going to wake up one morning with a full makeover.  :Nod: 
You'll be very pretty, I assure you.

----------


## Indyben

...What have I gotten myself into?

----------


## Heathcliff

Oh, don't worry.
You can take the makeup off soon afterwards.
Actually... I'll have to put it on you when you're awake, otherwise I can't get the eye makeup to look pretty.
 :Smile:

----------


## Maryd.

I worry about you two...

----------


## Heathcliff

*mwahahahahaha!!*

----------


## Indyben

> I worry about you two...


You worry about the both of us? Worry about me! I'm the one stuck with her lol. Aw just kidding, LOVE YA HEATH!!!!

----------


## Heathcliff

-Growls-

-Pulls out mascara from back pocket and stares at you fiendishly-

----------


## Indyben

*backs off worriedly*

----------


## The Comedian

An embarrassing admission: I always liked reading the stuff that would show up in this thread.

----------


## Maximilianus

Here is where much began like a life ago.

----------


## stephofthenight

wow- no thats not a tear in my eye...its just runny mascara  :Frown: 

I had almost forgotten this thread :-( Max you are right, this thread started a lot... miss you lots more.

----------


## Revolte

I have this huge crush on myself, does that count? Some times I sing songs to myself while I wash the dishes, and dance with myself when I clean the house. I mean, that's pretty much all that relationships are right? Cleaning and dancing.

----------


## Vonny

My brother and I grew up having these cleaning and dancing parties! I recognize that. You reminded me that I need to start dancing more when I clean now!

Hey, wolf... I thought I saw a predator. Maybe I was wrong. You surprised me and I freaked out a little bit. Anyway, it occurred to me that someone's behavior could come across as bizarre when they can't really say what they feel. It's too bad that society makes things so difficult for many people. But it's okay for you to have a crush too.

----------


## BienvenuJDC

You know...when you have a crush online, it's easy to know it's just a crush. But when you begin to have feelings for someone that you see everyday, when does it cross over from being a crush to love...(and what is love anyway)?

----------


## Maximilianus

The above comments made me ponder about wolves and their predation habits. I understand, as far as my humble knowledge involves, that wolves only prey on the meals they are going to set on their table. I never heard of a wolf preying on their seemingly fine women, so if I had to be a predator, I suppose that being a wolf would be among the most decent choices. On the other hand, a man predator seems to be luckier than a wolf predator. They treat their seemingly fine women as garbage, and even so, they get laid whenever they want, whereas a wolf seems to need to undergo a few tests before being actually regarded as a good catch. Yet we still call ourselves a superior species. Isn't nature curious? I think it is.

A piece of advice to those who have crushes, and especially something way beyond a crush: TRY TO REMAIN AS SILENT AS POSSIBLE. If you talk about it in the open range, the vultures will take you for a piece of tasty dead meat.

And If I don't remember wrongly, I used to talk in plenty about these subjects on this and other threads, which had a few consequences I wasn't expecting. Maybe I should have never posted them. I should have been as smart as my counterpart was in matters of discretion. I wasn't. Dead wrong.





> You know...when you have a crush online, it's easy to know it's just a crush.


Not always that easy, not even when it seems to be. All things and persons shapeshift. It's the highest skill.




> (...) what is love anyway?


Depends. For some it's a teasing game, for others it's a chance to get serious, for others it's a mixture of both, and for others it means nothing. You choose your seat.

----------


## Maximilianus

> I had almost forgotten this thread


I hadn't.

----------


## Vonny

Bienvenu, I like your biography. You must have your own definition of love.

What is love? I used to think that love was unconditional, which meant you stayed with a person _regardless_. My definition has changed though. Love is something that makes you feel better - on all levels. If it makes you feel worse about yourself or weakens you, it is not love.

Max, I don't understand, but your message makes me feel uneasy.

For the record, I haven't had a crush. Only admiration.

----------


## Revolte

> My brother and I grew up having these cleaning and dancing parties! I recognize that. You reminded me that I need to start dancing more when I clean now!
> 
> Hey, wolf... I thought I saw a predator. Maybe I was wrong. You surprised me and I freaked out a little bit. Anyway, it occurred to me that someone's behavior could come across as bizarre when they can't really say what they feel. It's too bad that society makes things so difficult for many people. But it's okay for you to have a crush too.


I think it's more bizarre if someone _does_ say what they feel. Considering you have to pretty much B.S. you're way through survival. Lets face it, if you have rent to pay or a kid to take care off, and your boss tells you off, most people are gonna keep their traps shut. That's the general attitude this world thrives on.

Also, I'm about as predatory as a mouse. I can't even touch meat, let alone eat it. I don't believe in any use of force, in your everyday situation, and I aint that creepy.

But I can be a bit of a creeper, given a Four Loko and some mickeys, plus Facebook, but I just love the feel of the chase, the 'prize' does nothing for me.

----------


## Vonny

Revolte, Thanks for letting me know more about you. 

I agree completely about having to b.s. through survival. 

I don't eat meat either.

The forum is a very weird experience, this illusory world. It's very difficult to anticipate what's coming next. But I'm getting a crash course in forum usage now.

"given a Four Loko and some mickeys" ...I have no idea what that means.

When I said, "I thought I saw a predator," I didn't mean to judge you, necessarily. It's just that I have a habit of always asking, "What is that?" Especially if I'm surprised by something. I guess it stems from a past trauma of mine. And you did seem a little different to me. I mean, in fact, you are different from anyone I know... (that's not to be taken in a bad way.)

The other thing is that I realize that things I say come out very differently to strangers, in type. If I said this to people I know, they would not hear an intensity that strangers hear. So this is a very odd and interesting experience.

----------


## Revolte

> Revolte, Thanks for letting me know more about you. 
> 
> I agree completely about having to b.s. through survival. 
> 
> I don't eat meat either.
> 
> The forum is a very weird experience, this illusory world. It's very difficult to anticipate what's coming next. But I'm getting a crash course in forum usage now.
> 
> "given a Four Loko and some mickeys" ...I have no idea what that means.
> ...


Ah mickeys and four lokos are malt drinks, sometimes when I'm bored and have no desire to be productive I have a couple drinks and go online attempting to flirt with people who I know won't stand me. I'm bad like that I guess.


I like the way you think.

----------


## Maximilianus

> Max, I don't understand, but your message makes me feel uneasy


I often have that effect.




> What is love? I used to think that love was unconditional, which meant you stayed with a person _regardless_. My definition has changed though. Love is something that makes you feel better - on all levels. If it makes you feel worse about yourself or weakens you, it is not love.


Same I said, but in different terms, and hence agreed.

----------


## tonywalt

Bump: Sylvia Plath (ok, she could be moody at times, but that New England thing she had was hot)

----------

